# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  In eigener Sache

## Unverwüstlicher

Gestern wähnte ich, mein letztes Stündlein hätte geschlagen. Normalerweise habe ich eher weniger mit schwitzen bzw. transpirieren Probleme. Selbst in Gegenden mit Temperaturen gen 50 Grad und beim Aufsteigen über hohe Treppenstufen zwar Atemnot, aber kein extremer Schweißausbruch wie gestern. Warum also? Das PSA ist kurioserweise zuletzt etwas gesunken, obwohl es eigentlich hätte ansteigen sollen/müssen. 

In der 2. Julihälfte werde ich erneut Blutwerte ermitteln lassen. Nach wie vor zögere ich die Ermittlung der Ursache oder der Ursachen eines wahrscheinlichen Rezidivs per PSMA/PET/CT noch hinaus. 

Nachzulesen unter: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Gruß Harald

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Harald,

in myprostate schreibst du heute, dass dir neben den Schweissausbrüchen auch schwindelig wurde. Und nachdem Schwitzen bedingt durch Hormonentzug bei dir auszuschließen ist, solltest du beim Arzt die Ursache abklären lassen. 

Dein PSA-Wert ist in den letzten Monaten kräftig angestiegen und liegt jetzt in einer Größenordnung, bei der ein PSMA/PET/CT zuverlässige Ergebnisse liefert. 

Nicht zögern und verdrängen, sondern die Ursache des PSA-Anstiegs abklären lassen und dann gezielt dagegen vorgehen. 

alles Gute
Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Franz,

hab Dank für Deine fürsorgliche Einschätzung. 

Schon als das PSA innerhalb eines halben Jahres von 4.01 auf 7.48 ng/ml anstieg, informierte ich drei kompetente Mediziner, zu denen ich sehr persönliche Kontakte habe, hierüber. Zwei rieten zur sofortigen Abklärung per PSMA/PET/CT. Es war Prof. Schostak, der zunächst auf Abwarten hinwies und vor einer voreiligen Therapie warnte. Bitte lies Auszug aus:

http://urologie.med.uni-magdeburg.de...s_2017_web.pdf

*"3.3 Systemisches Rezidiv. Wenn sich Metastasen außerhalb der Prostata gebildet haben, spricht man von einer   systemischen Erkrankung. Es kann dabei um einen Befall von Lymphknoten oder um so genannte Organmetastasen gehen. Bei Prostatakrebs handelt es sich meistens um Knochenmetastasen."
*
Ich habe bislang keine Schmerzen, die im Zusammenhang mit Knochenmetastasen stehen könnten. Darüber bin ich noch sehr froh. 




> in myprostate schreibst du heute, dass dir neben den Schweissausbrüchen auch schwindelig wurde. Und nachdem Schwitzen bedingt durch Hormonentzug bei dir auszuschließen ist, solltest du beim Arzt die Ursache abklären lassen.


Die Schwindelattacken hatte ich damals erstmals , als ich in Sachen Hormonblockade mit Casodex und Zoladex experimentierte. Das ist längst Vergangenheit. Das Gefühl, dass einem schwarz vor Augen wird, ist damit nicht vergleichbar. 

Die wohl auch durch die DHB ausgelöste Polyneuropathie unklarer Genese behindert mich aktuell am meisten. Der Professor in der ZNA (Zentrale-Not-Aufnahme) im Mannheimer Klinikum brachte es vor ein paar Wochen beruhigend auf den Punkt: Polyneuropathie kommt mal so und mal so und meist ganz plötzlich. Trotzdem möchte ich mich nicht im Haus verkriechen, sondern mich gehend bewegen, obwohl die Beine immer schwerer erscheinen und jedes Fußheben Kraft kostet. Genug des Gejammers. Ich möchte dennoch noch lange leben, weil ich eine ganz besondere Frau habe. Allein dafür lohnt es sich.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

> Zwei rieten zur sofortigen Abklärung per PSMA/PET/CT.


Dem stimme ich auch zu. Was nützt Nichtwissen?

Streng leitliniengerecht ist natürlich abzuwarten bis Knochenmetastasen Schmerzen verursachen. Ob diese Schmerzen dann aber mit Hormontherapie wieder beseitigt werden können ist nicht sicher. Und diese Schmerzen können einen sehr mitnehmen. "Was zu tun" kann nach den vorliegenden Studien das Überleben nicht verlängern, aber den Tumorprogress aufhalten. Vielleicht damit auch die Dauer, über die man diese Schmerzen aushalten muss.

Zum Schwitzen kann ich nichts beitragen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Was nützt Nichtwissen?


Wissen ist Macht. Aber bei zu viel Wissen kommt man ans Grübeln. Eher jungfräulich könnte man sinnieren, ähnlich, wie es unlängst ein Forumsuser formulierte:




> Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die gern von bewußterem Leben usw. nach/mit Krebs reden, ich hätte das selige Nichtwissen vor Diagnose ganz gern zurück, allein  es ist unmöglich!


Georg, wenn ich denn Fakten vor mir liegen haben würde, wäre doch Therapie angesagt und welche denn dann? Ich neige noch immer zum Garnichtsmachen oder wie die Hamburger sagen würden: "ganichumkümmern" 

*Phantasie ist wichtiger als Wissen, denn Wissen ist begrenzt.*
(Albert Einstein)

Liebe Grüße

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Du weist ja, dass der Tumor wächst und Metastasen bildet. Du weisst nur nicht genau wo. Wenn Du dies allerdings siehst, ist es natürlich schwer zu sagen, dagegen will ich nichts unternehmen.

Ich will Dich aber zu nichts überreden.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Zum Schwitzen kann ich nichts beitragen.


Lieber Georg,

es war wohl auch die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit von 80 %, die mir zu schaffen machte. Heute habe ich mich sehr früh aufgerafft, um zum Training zu fahren, um früh genug der angesagten Hitze zu entkommen. Ich habe intensiv an mehreren Geräten trainiert, ohne nennenswert zu transpirieren. Eine leichte Brise erzeugte heute zudem im Freien Wohlbefinden.




> Ich will Dich aber zu nichts überreden.


Ich schätze Deine klaren Worte und gebe zu, dass meine Nonchalance ein wenig überheblich daherkommt. Es ist eher als Zweckoptimismus zu verstehen, den ich versuche mir selbst vorzugaukeln. In Wirklichkeit aber bin ich Realist genug, um doch noch rechtzeitig, wie auch schon früher, gegenzusteuern. Ich lass mich mal zunächst selbst von der weiteren Entwicklung überraschen. 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen,




> Das PSMA-PET-CT bringt aber keinen Vorteil, wenn man dabei 5 LK- und 3 kleine Knochenmetastasen entdeckt, da könnte man genauso abwarten und später das Ganze festlegen bzw. behandeln.


Die gestrige Meinung von Dr. Schmidt dürfte auch für mich gelten: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Du weißt ja nicht wieviele Metastasen Du hast, vielleicht sind es ja nur zwei. Die von Dr. Schmidt beschriebenen 8 Metastasen wird man mit Hormontherapie "behandeln". Was mit "später das Ganze festlegen bzw. behandeln" gemeint ist, ist mir unklar. Wenn man 8 Metastasen heute nicht behandeln will, will man dann besser 30 später behandeln?  Bei Hormontherapie tritt in ca. 2 Jahren Resistenz ein und es geht mit Chemo oder Zytiga weiter. Irgendwann ist man dann gegen alle Medikamente resistent. Abgesehen von den Nebenwirkungen dieser Medikamente, die man über die ganze Zeit erträgt.

----------


## LowRoad

> Bei Hormontherapie tritt in ca. 2 Jahren Resistenz ein...


Georg,
Dir ist ja wohl selber klar, dass dieses pauschale Statement so nicht richtig ist. Die Dauer der Wirksamkeit einer ADT bis zur Kastrationsresistenz ist stark von den individuellen Eigenschaften des einzelnen Patienten abhängig. Hohe PSA Werte, hohe Metastasenlast und hoher Gleason Score sind negative Prädiktoren, da kann eventuell von 2 Jahren Wirksamkeit gesprochen werden  ansonsten auch deutlich mehr. In welche Kategorie Harald fällt, das wissen wir nicht.

Es gibt, speziell aus der Hopkins group ernst gemeinte Ideen, die ADT erst bei Komplikationen einzusetzen. Prof. Schostak ist offensichtlich ein Anhänger dieser Sichtweise, andere Ärzte sind eher vom Gegenteil, also einer frühen systemischen Intervention (ADT)  überzeugt  ich auch.

------------------------------
*[1]:* Time to progression to castration-resistant prostate cancer after commencing combined androgen blockade for advanced hormone-sensitive prostate cancer; Oncotarget. 2018

----------


## Georg_

LowRoad,

bei 5 Lymphknoten- und 3 Knochenmetastasen halte ich dies für eine realistische Einschätzung. Die Latitude Studie beschreibt bei vier und mehr Knochenmetastasen eine mittlere Zeit bis zur Resistenz von 7,4 Monaten in der Kontrollgruppe (Median time to PSA progression (mo) 7.4). Da liege ich mit zwei Jahren schon weit darüber.

Natürlich hast Du Recht mit den verschiedenen Faktoren, die die Dauer bis zur Resistenz beeinflussen. Aber zwei Jahre war meine Schätzung in diesem Fall. Und ich habe sehr oft in der Einleitung diverser Studien gelesen, es seien 2-3 Jahre bis zur Resistenz.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Die ADT erst bei Komplikationen einzusetzen ist die Empfehlung der deutschen und europäischen Leitlinie. Nur hält sich in diesem Punkt praktisch kein Urologe daran. Er denkt, der Patient will, dass etwas unternommen wird gegen den steigenden PSA Wert. Bei Michi wird daher schon bei einem PSA Wert von 0,27 damit begonnen. Da wird die Resistenz natürlich viel, viel später eintreten.

----------


## Urologe

> Die ADT erst bei Komplikationen einzusetzen ist die Empfehlung der deutschen und europäischen Leitlinie. Nur hält sich in diesem Punkt praktisch kein Urologe daran. Er denkt, der Patient will, dass etwas unternommen wird gegen den steigenden PSA Wert. Bei Michi wird daher schon bei einem PSA Wert von 0,27 damit begonnen. Da wird die Resistenz natürlich viel, viel später eintreten.


.. oder auf die Lebenszeit gesehen vielleicht auch FRÜHER
Zwei Jahre früher mit HT beginnen und ein Jahr später Resistenz würde effektiv ein Jahr früher crPC bedeuten ...
... solange ich nicht hormonell therapiere, beginnt der "individuelle Resistenz-Counter auch nicht zu laufen"

----------


## LowRoad

> Die ADT erst bei Komplikationen einzusetzen ist die Empfehlung der deutschen und europäischen Leitlinie...


Georg,
auch hier liegst Du mit Deiner Pauschalmeinung nicht ganz richtig. In der S3 Leitlinien heißt es:



> 6.2.3.
> Hormonablative Therapie bei PSA-Rezidiv oder PSA-Progression
> 
> Die hormonablative Therapie ist beim PSA-Rezidiv oder bei PSA-Progression keine Standardtherapie


Es wird auf die dünne Evidenzlage (Level of Evidence: 4) hingewiesen, d.h. dieses Vorgehen ist durchaus noch nicht hinreichend belegt. Deshalb wird einschränkend vermerkt, dass man auch eine ADT machen könnte, wenn:




> Eine antiandrogene Therapie sollte demzufolge nur eingesetzt werden bei:
> 
> einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit <3 Monate;symptomatischer lokaler Progression;nachgewiesener Fernmetastasierung


 
Haralds PSADTs waren in der Vergangenheit schon bedenklich nahe an diesen 3 Monaten, und lokale Progression und/oder Fernmetastasen könnten schnell und einfach durch eine Bildgebung aufgeklärt werden. Dann wäre auch eine ADT leitliniengerecht.

Etwas ausführlicher bescheibt die NCCN Leitlinie was zu tun wäre: Bei M1 nach Bildgebung -> ADT ergänzt um eine RT auf tragende Knochenstruktur wenn befallen.

So ähnlich drücken sich alle bekannten Leitlinien aus. Ob man darüberhinaus noch einzelne Metastasen, auch wenn sie erstmal unproblematisch erscheinen, behandelt, das kann dann individuell entschieden werden. Ich wäre durchaus dafür aufgeschlossen, wenn dies in Ergänzung zur systemischen ADT erfolgen würde.

----------


## LowRoad

> ... solange ich nicht hormonell therapiere, beginnt der "individuelle Resistenz-Counter auch nicht zu laufen


Das mündet letztendlich in der schon zur Genüge geführten Diskussion _"frühe oder späte ADT"_. Bisher konnten die Studien keine Vorteile bei einer späten ADT zeigen - ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist und bleibt aber immer eine individuelle Entscheiung zwischen Chancen und Risiken.

----------


## Georg_

Ich bin etwas beeinflusst von dem Vortrag von Prof. Mottet, dem Vorsitzenden der europäischen Leitlinienkommission, auf der Prosca in Frankfurt. Er brach dort eine Lanze dafür, die ADT erst bei Komplikationen einzusetzen. Er legte vier retrospektive Studien vor, die keinen Nachteil für das Gesamtüberleben nachweisen konnten, wenn man erst bei Komplikationen mit der ADT begann. Die TOAD Studie, die zu einem anderen Ergebnis kam, bezeichnete er dabei als "inconclusive". Er sagte, die Leitlinie müsse strikt evidenzbasiert sein und daher könne keine Empfehlung für eine frühe ADT gegeben werden. Seine Kollegen auf dem Podium sagten, dass sei aber schwierig, wenn der Patient mit Knochenmetastasen vor einem sitze. Man laufe Gefahr, dass dieser daraufhin den Arzt wechseln würde.

Ich meine, man solle nicht zu früh und nicht zu spät anfangen. Was immer das heißen soll  :L&auml;cheln: . Diese Studien sind ja letztlich nur retrospektive Statistik. Ich denke, wenn der PSA Wert über 10 steigt, sollte man mit einer intermittierenden ADT beginnen. So wurde es in der Studie von Crook gemacht. Prof. Schostak war früher auch dieser Meinung.

Man kann mit einer lokalen Therapie den PSA Wert senken. Ich meine diese Therapie sollte man dann aber auch mit sechs Monaten adjuvanter Hormontherapie kombinieren.

Zu Michi: ich halte es für möglich, dass sich der PSA Wert bei 0,4 stabilisiert hätte. Und ein Patient, der keine ADT braucht, kann diese beliebig lange machen. Meine ich jedenfalls.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...legte vier retrospektive Studien vor...


Leider sind retrospektive Studien halt so eine Sache mit einem riesigen Verzerrungspotential. Daher Evidenzlevel-4, d.h. jeder Arzt kann da gleichwertige eigene Meinungen formulieren.




> Ich denke, wenn der PSA Wert über 10 steigt, sollte man mit einer intermittierenden ADT beginnen.


Confirmative!

*BTW:* ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass es den Urologen vor Ort, die Routinetermine erst in 6 Wochen zur Verfügung stellen können, so schlecht geht, dass sie sich um den Verlust ein paar widerspenstiger PCA Patienten sorgen müssen!?  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Aber Hallo,

den nachfolgenden Text habe ich eben an eine Ärztin im Klinikum Mannheim, wo mir der Stent in der kardiologischen Abteilung gesetzt wurde, abgesandt:

"ist es bedrohlich, wenn einem nachts mehrmals die Füße einschlafen und danach einem das Gefühl vermitteln,
wie wenn warmes Blut in die Füße fließen?

Auch heute mittag beim kurzen Nickerchen auf einem Liegestuhl mit Kopf nach hinten in waagerechter Lage
passierte das mehrfach, und ich wurde dadurch jedes Mal wach.

Jetzt sitze ich im Stuhl und habe trotzdem dieses warme Gefühl wie frisches warmes Blut in den Füßen,
obwohl die Füße sich meist eher kalt anfühlen. Zumindest empfinde ich das so."

Hat jemand mit diesen wiederkehrenden Mißempfindungen oder wie man dass nennen könnte ebenfalls zu tun? Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Es scheint außer mir niemand ähnliche kardiovaskuläre Probleme zu haben.

Eben kam aber die Antwort vom Klinikum:

"die von Ihnen geschilderten Symptome können mehrere Ursachen haben.
Bei Ihnen ist ja bereits eine Durchblutungsstörung der Beine bekannt, desweiteren eine Polyneuropathie und eine Bandscheibenproblematik. Alle 3 Entitäten könnten die von Ihnen geschilderten Symptome verursachen.
Zunächst würde ich vorschlagen eine angiologische Kontrolle durchzuführen, ob die Durchblutung einen kritischen Bereich erreicht hat.

Die letzte angiologische Untersuchung liegt etwas über 1 Jahr zurück.
Ich würde Sie bitten über das Chefsekretariat in der Angiologie ein Termin zu vereinbaren.

Herzliche Grüße"

Um einen Termin zur Überprüfung komme ich wohl nicht herum. Das Thema PCa steht dagegen erst Mitte Juli wieder an erster Stelle.

Harald

P.S.: Termin leider erst am 17.7.2019 um 9.00 Uhr

----------


## MartinWK

Befunde als 1. Schritt der Diagnose sind immer gut! Und immerhin hat das Klinikum schon eine Differentialdiagnose und somit auch eine Strategie.
Endlich kann ich mal diesen Link anbringen: https://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Diagnose
Im Forum werden die Begriffe häufig umgangssprachlich und vermischt verwendet.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Ergänzung:*

Weil erst am 17.7.2019 ein Termin möglich sei, habe ich eben noch einmal an das Klinikum geschrieben:

"Liebe Frau Dr...

einen Termin habe ich leider erst für den 17.7.2019 um 9.00 Uhr bekommen.

Aber der geschilderte Ablauf mit den Füßen wird immer mehr belastend.

Ich konnte gestern kaum einschlafen, weil dauernd dieses heiße Gefühl auftrat. Muß ich denn,
wenn die Füße eingeschlafen sind, die Füße bewegen, damit sie wieder mit Blut versorgt werden?

Jetzt belastet mich das in diesem Moment sogar im Sitzen und beim Laufen.

Als ich diese Erscheinung vor rund 18 Jahren nach Einnahme von Casodex (Bicalutamid) oder war es Zoladex (Goselerin) erstmals verspürte, empfand ich das als Kribbeln unter der Fußsohle und man bescheinigte mir Polyneuropathie unklarer Genese nach der Untersuchung in der ZNA.

Ist es denn jetzt möglich, dass das Clopidogrel 75 mg, das ich ja nach Setzen des Stents bis zum 8.4.2020 täglich einnehmen muß, die Symptome verstärkt???

Was kann ich noch tun? Bitte, lesen Sie doch noch einmal den Abschlußbefundbericht von der ZNA, in der ich ja erst vor ein paar Wochen wegen akuter Probleme untersucht wurde.

Dieses Druckgefühl an den Füßen macht mich kribbelig, weil ich nicht weiß, wie ich damit umgehen soll oder kann.

Herzliche Grüße von einem total verunsicherten Harald H."

Harald


﻿

----------


## MartinWK

Google sagt, dass das möglich ist...
Erfahrung: https://www.sanego.de/Kribbeln-bei-Plavix
Beipackzettel: http://www.beipackzettel.de/medikame...bletten/AA2954

Man kann auf ein anderes Generikum umsteigen - es gibt da Unterschiede, wie der Wirkstoff verpackt wird. Oder die Dosis verringern. Oder man nimmt ASS.
Das Gesamtüberleben wird durch die Einnahme nach Ansicht des GBA vermutlich nicht beeinflußt (Wikipedia):
"Im Auftrag des Gemeinsamen Bundesausschusses (G-BA) untersuchte das Institut für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen  (IQWiG), ob dieser 60 bis 80-fach höhere Preis gegenüber  Acetylsalicylsäure (ASS) gerechtfertigt ist oder ob dieses Präparat  keinen überlegenen Nutzen gegenüber einer Behandlung mit ASS besitzt. Im  am 30. Juni 2006 veröffentlichten Abschlussbericht kommt das Institut  zu dem Schluss: „Die Langzeittherapie mit Clopidogrel (Monotherapie) hat  im Vergleich zu einer Behandlung mit ASS bei Patienten mit  symptomatischer peripherer arterieller Verschlusskrankheit einen  Zusatznutzen in Bezug auf die Reduktion des Risikos für  vaskuläre/thromboembolische Ereignisse.“ Jedoch, so der Bericht weiter,  liege für eine Reduzierung der Gesamtsterblichkeit kein Nachweis vor."

Die Einnahme wurde vermutlich als Routine vom Klinikum verordnet; insoweit wäre vielleicht eine Zweitmeinung bei einem Internisten deines Vertrauens eher zielfördernd.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Martin,

hab Dank für Deine Recherchen. Den Beipackzettel hatte ich heute erneut durchgelesen und deshalb auch an die Ärztin geschrieben.

In der Tat kann ich folgende Nebenwirkungen bestätigen:

Durchfall, Übelkeit, Kribbeln und Taubheitsempfinden, allgemeines Hitzegefühl mit plötzlichem allgemeinen Unwohlsein bis hin zur Ohnmacht.

Das Taubheitsempfinden sind ja wohl die eingeschlafenen Füße nebst Kribbeln oder Druckempfinden. Und die Ohnmacht erlebte ich ja unlängst wie unter myprostate erläutert.

Aber Fakt ist, dass ich ja ohnehin 100 mg ASS täglich einnehme, wie mir das nach der ersten Herzüberprüfung vor einigen Jahren empfohlen wurde.

Ich werde morgen telefonisch abklären, ob ich Clopidogrel nicht besser absetzen sollte.

Nochmals vielen Dank, dass Du Dich für mich kundig gemacht hast.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Auf meine Rückfragen kamen heute 2 Stellungnahmen:

Wie ich bereits in der letzten E-Mail geschrieben habe, kann es sich sehr wohl auch um eine Polyneuropathie Symptomatik handeln. Dennoch sollte man zunächst die Durchblutung ihrer Beine untersuchen. Nein- Clopidogrel verstärkt die  Symptome nicht.

Ich kann Ihren Leidensdruck nachvollziehen , dennoch handelt es sich dabei nicht um eine kritische Erkrankung, die umgehend behandelt werden müsste.
Dennoch habe ich die Leiterin der Angiologie gebeten Ihnen einen zeitnahen Termin zu geben. Man wird sie am Montag nochmals kontaktieren.

Sollte sich herausstellen dass die Durchblutung ihrer Beine nicht die Ursache ist, werden andere Fachdisziplinen wie Orthopädie und Neurologie hinzugezogen werden müssen.

Auf erneuten Einspruch von mir wegen Clopidogrel hieß es letztlich:

Es bleibt aufgrund der stattgehabten Aufdehnung und Stentimplantation bei der Empfehlung ASS und Clopidogrel idealerweise für 12 Monate einzunehmen, mindestens jedoch für 6 Monate. Es ist strikt davon abzuraten, das Clopidogrel vorher abzusetzen, da es zu einem Stentverschluss und somit einem Herzinfarkt kommen kann.

Also werde ich brav weiter schlucken, was notwendig erscheint.

Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Man merkt halt, lieber unverwüstlicher Harald, daß die Medizin auch ein gerüttelt Maß an Erfahrungswissenschaft darstellt, 
und das wird immer so sein & bleiben, auch mit Gentechnik, Da Vinci und sonstigen Maschinen..

Gute Besserung & Gruss von der glutheissen Maulbeerinsel!
dillinger
ps. mein Tipp: Hör´auf Dein Bauchgefühl :Blinzeln: 
und hier noch ein kleiner Abstecher auf See
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQOYNubmny0

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Wolfgang,

vielen Dank für Deine musikalische Einlage und Deine ermutigenden Worte. Heute hatte ich es dank frischer Winde sehr früh morgens geschafft, mein Trainingscenter per Bus und Tram in Mannheim zu erreichen, um nach nur 150 Übungsabläufen auch wieder früh in die Vorderpfalz zurückzukehren. Das Clopidogrel habe ich aber erst geschluckt, als die Ärztin dringend warnte, es eigenmächtig abzusetzen. Schaun mer mal, ob ein früherer Termin in der Angiologie nach Anruf am Montag noch zu realisieren ist.

Beste Grüße auf Deine glutheisse, Sonntag noch heissere Insel. 

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Termin Angiologie
*
Nach hartnäckigem Bemühen ist es mir nun doch gelungen, nach ursprünglich 17.7., dann 10.7. und dann 8.7. für heute um 11.00 Uhr einen Termin zu bekommen.

Der Befund stellt sich wie folgt dar:



Da kann man nur sagen, eigentlich alles wie gehabt. Polyneuropathie unklarer Genese, und ich komme nicht umhin, weiter damit zurechtkommen zu müssen.  Befund zum Vergrößern bitte anklicken.

Harald

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe gestern den Dr. der mich vor 2 Jahren operiert hat angeschrieben und habe schon Heute vor Beginn seiner Arbeit einen Termin bei ihm bekommen. Muss bald aufbrechen.
Das das so schnell geht damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Besuch im *HNO*-ZENTRUM RHEIN*NECKAR

*Weil mich schon vorgestern Schmerzen in meinem rechten Ohr, also dem Ohr, mit dem ich mit Hörgerät noch etwas hören kann, plagten, habe ich mich heute früh ohne vorherige Anmeldung in dieses HNO-Zentrum begeben. Man meinte zwar, dass es besser gewesen wäre, vorher anzurufen, um herauszufinden, ob noch freie Kapazitäten (Originalton) zur Verfügung stünden. So wäre leider mit einer längeren Wartezeit zu rechnen. Aber nach genau 50 Minuten, und ich hatte drei Fragebögen ausgefüllt und zur Zustimmung mit Unterschriften versehen, kam ich dran. Kurz erläutert, wo es schmerzt, und dann wurde zunächst das linke nicht betroffene ohnehin taube Ohr durchgespült. Nach Durchspülung des rechtes Ohres war klar, dass der Gehörgang stark entzündet ist. Ein schmaler Streifen mit klebriger Medizin wurde hineingepresst und um erneuten Besuch nach 3 Stunden gebeten. Dann wurde der Streifen herausgezogen und Panotile Cipro 1mg, das ich in der Zwischenzeit per Rezept in der Apotheke gekauft hatte (OHT 2OXO, 5 ml N2 940476) in seitlicher liegender Lage eingeträufelt. Nach 3 Minuten Einwirkzeit aufsetzen, um das noch ausfließende Antibiotikum mit einem weichen Tuch aufzufangen. Dann Heimfahrt mit der Empfehlung 2 x täglich das Cipro einfließen zu lassen.

Hoffentlich hilft es auf Dauer und nicht nur jetzt.

Harald

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe gedacht da es so schnell ging mit dem Termin das der Arzt halt vor einer OP mich schnell noch abfertigt und hab mich schwer getäuscht. Die ganze Untersuchung dauerte 4 Std.Zuerst wurde der Spinkter oder der Sitz von ihm geröntgt und ann eine Harnstrahlmessung durchgeführt. Dazu musste ich 3 Ltr. Flüssigkeit in kurzer Zeit trinken. Zuerst 2 Flaschen Mineralwasser und dann konnte ich nicht mehr und habe ein alkfreies Weizen vom Caffeeteria geholt. Dann die erste Messung und mir wurde dann gesagt das diese 2x durchgeführt werden muss. Also noch einmal 2 Weizen. Auch da war alles in Ordnung. Anschließend ein Gespräch mit dem Arzt und der hat mir dann empfohlen täglich eine Tab. einzunehmen um die Blase zu unterstützen. Schau mer mal. Ich hab sie noch nicht da die Apotheke sie erst bestellen muss.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Nun war es wieder an der Zeit, das PSA ermitteln zu lassen. Leider: https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=psa  ein heftiger Anstieg. Schmerzen habe ich noch nicht. Also weiterhin Ruhe bewahren.

Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

WIE geht´s weiter, werter Harald?
Hast Du einen Plan??

Gruesse von der austrocknenden Maulbeerinsel
dillinger

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ein von mir sehr geschätzter Professor schrieb mir heute um 5.25 Uhr:

Zum Nichts bei Watchful Waiting gehört u.a., kein PSA zu  kontrollieren. Wie Du gerade merkst, setzt Du Dich dadurch künstlich  unter Druck.
Behandeln nur bei Beschwerden.

Also werde ich tatsächlich weiter abwarten bis es irgendwo weh tut.

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

der letzte Anstieg führt zu einer Verdopplungszeit von 3,8 Monaten. Dies bedeutet, dass Du Anfang Juli 2020 einen PSA Wert von 150 haben wirst.

Wenn Du Beschwerden hast, wird nur die ADT noch möglich sein, ggfs. Chemo. Sicher sein kannst Du Dir auch nicht, dass die Beschwerden (d.h. Knochenschmerzen) dann durch die ADT wieder ganz weggehen. Oft tritt eine Abschwächung ein, die dann mit Schmerzmitteln zu ertragen ist. Ich denke, so spät wie möglich ohne Therapie anzufangen kann richtig sein, wenn ADT die einzig mögliche Therapie ist. Heutzutage kann man den PSA Wert aber auch mit PSMA PET/CT und z.B. Cyberknife Bestrahlung wieder nach unten bringen und ich selbst würde diese Möglichkeit nutzen. 

Der Prof. sieht das nicht so, da dies nicht leitliniengerecht ist. Abwarten bis Beschwerden kommen ist strikt leitliniengerecht (Punkt 6.16), wird aber selten von Urologen so praktiziert. Die Theorie ist, dass man genauso lange lebt, wenn man bis zum Auftreten von Beschwerden wartet als wenn man früh anfängt. Als Patient hofft man aber, dass man durch die Beseitigung des Tumorgewebes länger lebt, was ja logisch nachzuvollziehen ist. Aber dazu beginnt erst jetzt eine Studie, die noch 10 Jahre laufen soll und dann erst Ergebnisse liefert.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Georg,

vielen Dank, dass Du Dich noch einmal angesichts des heftigen PSA-Anstiegs eingeschaltet hast.

Nachdem ich nun heute früh dem in Rede stehenden Professor auch geantwortet und versichert habe, dass ich nach seinem ausdrücklichen Hinweis vorerst auch nicht mehr das PSA ermitteln lassen werde und auch von einer Befundung durch PSMA/PET/MRT absehen werde, schrieb er mir eben:

"nein, es braucht definitiv kein PET/CT.
Erstens ist es extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass Du jemals Beschwerden bekommst und zweitens genügt zu diesem Zeitpunkt ggf. ein Szintigramm."

Nun denn, ich habe heute mein Training trotz aktuell mal wieder aufgetretener Probleme mit der lästigen Polyneuropathie fortgeführt, und zwar entsprechend meiner Signatur.

Ich hoffe, dass es mir noch sehr lange gelingt, mich immer wieder dazu aufzuraffen.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Update
*
Nachdem mich nun schon 2 Tage lang die Probleme mit der Polyneuropathie (unklarer Genese) piesacken und ich kaum Schlaf gefunden habe, habe ich erneut recherchiert und die folgenden nicht rezeptpflichtigen homöopathischen Medikamente erworben und in Abständen von jeweils einer Stunde heute abend vereinnahmt:

https://www.restaxil.de/restaxil-komplex-26/

http://www.hevert.com/market-de/de/a...x-forte-hevert

Auch wenn die Produktinhalte teilweise in beiden Medikamenten vorkommen, hoffe ich, dass die Kombination mir Linderung verschafft und ich mal wieder schlafen kann.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen,

dass die Medikamente so gute Wirkung zeigen, hatte ich ehrlich nicht erwartet. Ich konnte von 20.00 Uhr bis 23.45 Uhr durchschlafen,
 dann kurze Pinkelpause, und wieder bis 3.30 Uhr schlafen, weitere Pause und Schlaf bis 7.30 Uhr. Ich werde jetzt gleich und noch vor
 dem Frühstück das Restaxil-komplex 26 einnehmen und zum Frühstück, also während des Essens, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben,
 2 Tabletten Vitamin B-komplex von Hevert schlucken.

 Ich bin sehr froh und erleichtert.

Harald

----------


## MartinWK

Harald, das sind keine homöopathischen Mittel, sondern NEMs.
Es könnte bei dir ein (sommerlicher?) Vitamin-B-Mangel vorliegen. Du treibst ja noch ordentlich Sport. Siehe https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....-stoffwechsel/

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Harald, das sind keine homöopathischen Mittel, sondern NEMs.
> Es könnte bei dir ein (sommerlicher?) Vitamin-B-Mangel vorliegen. Du treibst ja noch ordentlich Sport. Siehe https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....-stoffwechsel/


Martin, vielen Dank für die Richtigstellung und den Link. Man unterscheidet dann also wohl die klassische Homöopathie von der sog. komplexen Homöopathie. Habe ich das so richtig verstanden, nachdem ich in den folgenden Links gelesen habe ?:

https://www.naturheilkunde.de/naturh...oeopathie.html

http://www.hevert.com/market-de/de/m...m%C3%B6opathie

https://www.homoeopathie.de/homoeopa...-komplexmittel

https://www.lifeline.de/therapien/homoeopathie/mittel/komplexmittel-id157243.html


Harald

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Harald,

Auch nach meiner Auffassung von Homöopathie ist der Vitamin B Komplex kein homöopathischen Arzneimittel. Und das Restaxil ist ein klassisches NEM.

Nach Durchlesen Deiner Links muss ich mich beim Vitamin-B Komplex korrigieren, da Wirkstoffe offensichtlich auch in kleinen Verdünnungen (z.B. D3 = 1:1000) als homöopathische Mittel angepriesen werden dürfen, und dadurch genau so konzentriert sein können wie die "normalen" Medikamente mit den gleichen Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen. Siehe auch Wikipedia: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homöopathie

Die sog. klassische Homöopathie, wie ich sie kenne, arbeitet mit Verdünnungen ab 1:1'000'000 und mehr, wo eigentlich keine Arzneimittelwirkung im schulmedizinischem Verständnis mehr zu erwarten wäre. Unter komplexen Homöopathie versteht hevert.com einfach nur eine Mischung verschiedener Wirkstoffe statt nur eine Einzelsubstanz.

----------


## MartinWK

Diese Definitionen dienen wohl eher dem Abstecken von Marktanteilen. Damit sichern sich Heilpraktiker und Präparatehersteller Nischen. Der Hevert-Artikel läuft genau darauf hinaus.
Ein Vitamin-B-Komplex mag als "homöopathisch" angepriesen werden, aber: die B-Vitamine bewirken nicht nur "eine Aktivierung der Selbstheilungskräfte des  Patienten als Reaktion auf die homöopathischen Substanzen" (Hevert), sondern greifen auch direkt ein.
Meine Frau, die sich häufig mit NEMs beschäftigt, hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass gerade bei Vitamin B vor zusätzlicher Gabe ein genauer Status erhoben werden sollte.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Meine Frau, die sich häufig mit NEMs beschäftigt, hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass gerade bei Vitamin B vor zusätzlicher Gabe ein genauer Status erhoben werden sollte.


Martin, einen genauen Status habe ich nicht erstellen lassen. In meiner PKH unter myprostate habe ich lediglich die zum Thema passenden Werte: 

Vitamin B 12 und dazu Holo-Transcob erfasst. Und die waren zufriedenstellend zu den jeweiligen Normwerten Wäre es für mich gefährlich, die beiden Medikamente ohne weitere Prüfung trotzdem zunächst zu nutzen?

Immerhin sind doch die exakten Zusammensetzungen der Wirkmittel aufgeschlüsselt.

Vielen Dank auch an Tritis für seine Erklärungen.

Harald

----------


## tritus59

> Immerhin sind doch die exakten Zusammensetzungen der Wirkmittel aufgeschlüsselt.


 Jein, für den Vitamin B Komplex von Hevert ja, für das Restaxil Komplex 26 sind zwar die "Wirkstoffe" aufgeführt aber über die Konzentrationen habe ich gar nichts gefunden.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Tritus, nur auf dem großen Karton sind auf einer Seite die Wirkstoffe pro Einheit,

 also Beutel aufgeführt. Ich schreibe mal die wichtigsten Bestandteile ab:

Cholin 82.5 mg - N Acethyl-L-Carnitin 50 mg - Thiamin 4.0 mg - Riboflavin 4.3 mg - 

Niacin 16 mg NE - Pantothensäure 16 mg - Vtamin B 6 1.8 mg - Folsäure 400 µg - 

Biotin 175 µg - Vitamin B 12 4.0 µg - Vitamin C 164 mg - Vitamin A 500 µg RE - 

Vitamin D 4.0 µg - Vitamin E 27 mg - Vitamin K 12µg - Calcium 120 mg - Magnesium 200 mg -

Eisen 2.5 mg - Zink 11 mg - Kupfer 600 µg - Mangan 1.6 mg - Selen 60 µg - Chrom 50 µg -

Molybdän 64 µg - Kalium 300 mg

Und dann gibt es noch eine ganze Menge an Zutaten wie Trennmittel  und Festigungsmittel etc. 

Mir erscheint also die Zusammensetzung wohl verträglich.

Harald

----------


## tritus59

Harald, mit den beiden Mitteln hast Du gut recherchiert und ausgewählt ! Auch die Kombination beider Präparate scheint mir völlig unbedenklich. Die im Hevert Vitamin B Komplex reichlich enthaltenen Vitaminen B1, B6 und B12 sind im Restaxil oben nur in unwesentlicher Menge enthalten. Kaum zu glauben, dass etwas so schnell wirken kann. Ob da doch noch ein grosser Placebo Effekt mitspielt ? Na ja, Hauptsache Du schläfst gut.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Kaum zu glauben, dass etwas so schnell wirken kann. Ob da doch noch ein grosser Placebo Effekt mitspielt ?


Tritus, mag sein, dass auch noch der von Dir vermutete Effekt eine Rolle spielte. Und der Schlaf war schon in der letzten Nacht nicht mehr so optimal. Der Professor in der ZNA beruhigte mich noch kurz vor der Heimreise mit den Worten: "Polyneuropathie kommt mal so und mal so daher und manchmal kommt sie auch ganz plötzlich und selten schubweise".

Vielleicht spielten auch die aktuellen Temperaturen eine Rolle. Trotzdem habe ich beide Medikamente unverdrossen gestern und auch heute wieder eingenommen und werde das auch noch weitere 27 Tage beibehalten. Man muss auch ganz feste dran glauben, und als bekennender Optimist fällt mir das sehr leicht.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Gestern war ich zur Ganzkörperüberprüfung beim Dermatologen. Bei den neu gefundenen bräunlichen
 Hautflecken oder Hautverdickungen handelte es sich um Alterflecken oder Alterswarzen. Nur von der
 Haut zwischen den Brüsten wurde ein Stückchen kontrollwürdige Haut abgenommen. Wird wohl hoffentlich
 harmlos sein?

Ich bin dann heute mal wieder weg:

https://www.visitbratislava.com/de/t...in-bratislava/

Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Wegen verschiedener Hautprobleme war ich gestern auch beim Dermatologen. Der schaut sich den Rücken an und stutzt, nimmt die Lupe. Oha, meint er, da müssen wir operieren. Ich: "Na gut, dann sehen wir uns irgendwann im Herbst". Er: "Nix da, wir müssen schnellstens operieren, sie haben morgen um 11:00 Uhr den Termin". Bin ziemlich unruhig....
R.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Wegen verschiedener Hautprobleme war ich gestern auch beim Dermatologen. Der schaut sich den Rücken an und stutzt, nimmt die Lupe. Oha, meint er, da müssen wir operieren. Ich: "Na gut, dann sehen wir uns irgendwann im Herbst". Er: "Nix da, wir müssen schnellstens operieren, sie haben morgen um 11:00 Uhr den Termin". Bin ziemlich unruhig....
> R.


Du hast wohl viel Glück mit dem Dich betreuenden Dermatologen, dass er sofort aktiv werden will. Ich wünsche Dir, dass das Ergebnis sich letztlich als harmlos herausstellt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Danke Harald für die guten Wünsche. Als Privatpatient frage ich mich manchmal ob nicht zu viel gemacht wird...
R.

----------


## Michi1

Da ist schon was dran an deiner Aussage. Als Kassenpatient muss man meistens schon ein paar Monate warten bis man überhaupt einen Termin bekommt an dem nachgeschaut wird.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Danke Harald für die guten Wünsche. Als Privatpatient frage ich mich manchmal ob nicht zu viel gemacht wird...
> R.


Reinhold, das Gefühl hatte ich, als man mir die Oberlippe zerschnippeln wollte, auch schon mal. 
Ich ließ es dann ja von einem wirklichen Experten seines Faches machen, um Ruhe zu haben.
 Natürlich war nichts Tumoröses zu finden. Aber trotzdem lieber einmal mehr als zu wenig.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Harald,

auf meinem Thread „ Prostatalogenbestrahlung „ hatte ich Dich gefragt, wie lange und in welcher Dosierung Du Saloflak eingenommen hast.

Gruß Lothar

----------


## dreispitz

> Wegen verschiedener Hautprobleme war ich gestern auch beim Dermatologen. Der schaut sich den Rücken an und stutzt, nimmt die Lupe. Oha, meint er, da müssen wir operieren. Ich: "Na gut, dann sehen wir uns irgendwann im Herbst". Er: "Nix da, wir müssen schnellstens operieren, sie haben morgen um 11:00 Uhr den Termin". Bin ziemlich unruhig....
> R.


Hallo Reinhold,

diese Situation hatte ich letztes Jahr, daher kann ich mir das Gefühl dazu direkt vorstellen.

Letztlich wurde rechtzeitig geschnitten und damit weiteres Unheil bei mir vermieden. Glück im Unglück sozusagen. 

Insofern drücke ich Dir die Daumen, dass bei Dir genauso ausgeht!

Dreispitz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Harald,
> 
> auf meinem Thread  Prostatalogenbestrahlung  hatte ich Dich gefragt, wie lange und in welcher Dosierung Du Saloflak eingenommen hast.
> 
> Gruß Lothar


Hallo Lothar,

Asche auf mein Haupt für dieses Versäumnis. Zunächst hatte man mir die Zäpfchen verschrieben. Aber der Darm hat sie wieder ausgestoßen. Vielleicht hatte ich sie auch nicht weit genug hineingedrückt?

Der Professor Wenz hat dann persönlich erstmals den Schaum am After verteilt. Und ich habe das auch ein paar Mal selbst gemacht. Danach war Ruhe.

Noch mal zur Info:

https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Med...n-6810763.html

https://www.patienteninfo-service.de...-rektalschaum/

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

> Du weist ja, dass der Tumor wächst und Metastasen bildet. Du weisst nur nicht genau wo. Wenn Du dies allerdings siehst, ist es natürlich schwer zu sagen, dagegen will ich nichts unternehmen.


Moin Harald,
Hatte mal das Profil von Dir auf My Prostate aufgemacht,du bist bei PSA 17 ng/ml.
was spricht dagegen mal ein PSMA PET CT zu machen um zu überprüfen wo Metastasen sein könnten ?
also verstehen tu ich das nicht.

schönen Urlaub

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Adam,

ist wohl auch nicht so schnell zu verstehen. Eine Kurzerklärung, weil ich mich in einer Stunde auf den Weg mache:

Weil ich noch keine Schmerzen habe und ein Rezidiv sich in aller Regel in den Knochen bemerkbar macht, unternehme ich aktuell nichts. Im Januar 2020 lasse ich trotzdem PSA messen, mehr aus Neugier. Und wenn ich was sehen möchte, dann genügt zunächst ein Knochen-Szintigramm.

Dir alles Gute.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Adam,

trotz meiner Probleme beim Laufen ist es mir gelungen, das auf dem hoechsten Punkt der Stadt Bratislava gelegene Slavik Monument zu erklimmen:https://www.welcometobratislava.eu/slavin-memorial/

Gruss Harald

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

ich möchte vorsorglich erwähnen: mein Wunsch ist, keine Diavorträge mehr von Deinen Reisen!

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber geschätzter Georg,

Deinem vorsorglichen Wunsch möchte ich aufrichtig folgen. Ich bitte aber allseits um Verständnis, dass mein Erfolgserlebnis in Anbetracht der echten Behinderungen beim Laufen mich motivierten, zumindest Adam mit stolz geschwellter Brust davon zu berichten. 

Manchmal erschien es mir dann auch Sinn zu machen, per Link das beschriebene Objekt auch sichtbar zu machen. Manchem Forumsuser könnte das vielleicht auch gefallen haben. Dass der Link auch ein Video enthielt, habe ich erst, lieber Georg, durch Deinen Hinweis erfahren.

Das "ü" , das ich für meine Benutzernamen beim Einloggen benötigte, auf der fremden Tastatur, die eben ü nicht aufwies und ue hat die Forumssoftware nicht akzeptiert, dennoch hervorzuzaubern, hat meine Hirntätigleit ganz schön strapaziert.

Alles in Allem scheine ich sowohl oben als auch unten noch ganz gut zu funktionieren, Dass das noch lange so bleibt, ist mein Wunsch am heutigen Tag.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,

1. wer in fremden Landen weilt, sollte dies beherrschen:

Ä = Alt + 142 im Ziffernblock

ä = Alt + 132

Ö = Alt + 153

ö = Alt + 148

Ü = Alt + 154

ü = Alt + 129

ß = Alt + 225




> Ich bitte aber allseits um Verständnis, dass mein Erfolgserlebnis in  Anbetracht der echten Behinderungen beim Laufen mich motivierten,  zumindest Adam mit stolz geschwellter Brust davon zu berichten.



2. Auszug aus den Forumsregeln, Abschnitt 5:




> Das Forum ist von den Betreibern BPS und KISP vor allem gedacht für:
> 
> 
> Das Beraten neudiagnostizierter Betroffener, ihrer Angehörigen oder anderer ihnen nahestehender Personen,den Erfahrungsaustausch und das Diskutieren von Betroffenen, Angehörigen und Ärzten untereinander zum Thema Prostatakrebs,das  Bekanntmachen und Verbreiten neuer Informationen zu Diagnose und  Behandlung des Prostatakrebses und zu einschlägigen  Forschungsergebnissen. 
> *Anderweitiger  Kommunikation von Forumsteilnehmern untereinander dient die  "Private-Nachrichten"- (PN-) Funktion des Forums. Beiträge, die mit den  drei oben genannten Themenkreisen nichts zu tun haben, gehören nicht ins  Forum, sondern fallen unter die Kategorie "anderweitige Kommunikation"*.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Ralf,

 geschätzter Moderator, scherzhaft auch Forumskontrolleur,

vielen Dank zunächst für die Infos zu den Buchstaben mit den zwei . . oben drauf. Das klappt tatsächlich, aber nur mit den Zahlen auf der rechten Seite der Tastatur. Sollte man sich halt merken.

Auch vielen Dank für die erneuten Hinweise zu den Forumsregeln.

Weil das alles meist doch sehr dröge daherkommt, flüchtet mancher auch in die Plauderecke.

*Plauderecke*: Kleine Auszeit gefällig? Hier trifft man sich zu einem kleinen Pläuschchen.

Welche Themen dürfen denn dort verhackstückt werden?

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

> Welche Themen dürfen denn dort verhackstückt werden?


Das ist wie mit der britischen Verfassung: Nichts ist schriftlich festgelegt, alles beruht auf Tradition, dem gesunden Menschenverstand und Gentlemen's agreements (jedenfalls war es dort bis vor Kurzem so).

Ralf

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Harald,
Du hast ja schon viel "ADT-Erfahrung". Ich bin ja erst seit August 2018 unter Bicalutamid 150 und dann seit Januar 2019 unter Leupro Sandoz 5mg. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich seitdem manchmal so Gleichgewichtsprobleme habe. Besonders, wenn ich mich so drehe und mich dann in eine andere Richtung weiter bewegen will. Es ist nicht so schlimm für mich, aber auch nicht sehr schön.
Hat es bei Dir auch so angefangen?
LG Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Lutz,

so viel ADT-Erfahrung hatte ich eigentlich nicht.

Aber lies bitte mal in meiner PKH: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Auch bei mir gab es bei der DHB (dreifache Hormonblockade nach Dr. Bob Leibowitz) mit 150 mg Casodex (Bicalutamid), Zoladex (Goselerin) und Proscar (Finasterid) Schwindelattacken und Gleichgewichtsstörungen.

Auch bei www.myprostate.eu :

https://myprostate.eu/?req=dhb

wirst Du bei einigen Betroffenen fündig, die sich anfangs für die DHB entschieden haben.

Letztlich hat sich das Ganze bei mir zu einer Polyneuropathie entwickelt mit der ich leider vorlieb nehmen muss.

Alles Gute für Dich fürderhin.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Das ist wie mit der britischen Verfassung: Nichts ist schriftlich festgelegt, alles beruht auf Tradition, dem gesunden Menschenverstand und Gentlemen's agreements (jedenfalls war es dort bis vor Kurzem so).


Gern nehme ich zur Kenntnis, dass Dir der Sinn für Humor nicht abhanden gekommen ist.

Ich lasse mal jetzt den Humor außen vor. Dafür biete ich zum Lesen an:

https://www.forschung-und-wissen.de/...enger-13373270

Nachdem ich ja meine PKH unter Optimist bei www.myprostate.eu eingestellt habe, wäre ich ja schon der lebende Beweis: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Gruß Harald

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Harald,
Danke für Deine Antwort. Habe natürlich auch schon in Deiner PKH gelesen. Da ich heute etwas faul drauf bin, habe ich Dich einfach direkt angesprochen. Sorry!
Hast mir aber schon gut weitergeholfen  :L&auml;cheln: 
LG Lutz

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Lutz,



> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich seitdem manchmal so Gleichgewichtsprobleme habe. Besonders, wenn ich mich so drehe und mich dann in eine andere Richtung weiter bewegen will. Es ist nicht so schlimm für mich, aber auch nicht sehr schön.


ich habe tatsächlich den Verdacht, dass Bicalutamid diese als Nebenwirkung bekannte Wirkung auch noch hat, lange nachdem man es abgesetzt hat. Ich selbst habe es ca. 15 Monate lang genommen und hatte noch Jahre danach manchmal Schwindel, den ich vor Beginn der Einnahme nicht gekannt hatte.

Ralf

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Ralf,
das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das Bicalutamid nach dem Absetzen noch so lange Nebenwirkungen zeigt. Ich dachte, dass auch das Leuprorelin schuld ist. Aber das macht ja eh wieder andere Nebenwirkungen. Bei mir leider auch Depressionen. Mache deswegen auch Psychotherapie, die zum Glück bei mir gut anschlägt.
Lutz

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Lutz,

ich schrieb "ich habe den Verdacht, dass...". Eine gesicherte Erkenntnis ist das nicht.

Aber dies ist eigentlich Haralds thread, und das soll er auch bleiben. Weiteres zu Deinem Fall bitte in einem eigenen thread.

Ralf

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Lutz,
> 
> ich schrieb "ich habe den Verdacht, dass...". Eine gesicherte Erkenntnis ist das nicht.


Ja, so habe ich es auch verstanden.

Klar, Du hast Recht, ich will Haralds Thread auf keinen Fall zweckentfremden. Sorry.

Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Zahnarztbesuch ist dringend notwendig*

Ich habe dem zuständigen Mediziner im Klinikum wegen der Bedenken meines Zahnarztes den folgenden Text per E-Mail zugesandt:

"leider ist es notwendig, dass mir 1 oder sogar 2 der vorderen Schneidezähne gezogen werden müssen. Der Zahnarzt hat Bedenken wegen des Clopidogrels.

Er möchte wissen, wie viele Tage vorher ich die 75 mg Tablette absetzen kann, um heftiges Bluten zu verhindern.

Ich bitte höflich um Info. Die Zähne würden wohl am 23.9.2019 gezogen werden. Der Stent wurde wohl am 8.4.2019 gesetzt."

Es kam prompt Antwort:

"da die Stentimplantation ca 5 Monate her ist und die Zahnbehandlung mit einem deutlichen Blutungsrisiko behaftet ist, würde ich empfehlen das Clopidogrel komplett abzusetzen. Wenn zwischen dem Absetzen und dem Zahneingriff 5-7 Tage liegen, sollte dies ausreichen. Ich würde Sie aber bitten das Aspirin durchgehend einzunehmen."

Man kann nicht umsichtig genug  sein in meinem besonderen Zustand wegen Clopidogrel.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Hautbefund
*
Heute traf der Befundbericht zu der entnommenen Hautprobe ein:

Pityriasis versicolor

Dazu das: 

https://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten...is-versicolor/

und das:

https://online-hautarzt.net/kleieflechte/

Sollte man Ketoconazol: 

https://www.gelbe-liste.de/wirkstoffe/Ketoconazol_1697

einsetzen und in welcher Form?

Bin gespannt, was mir der Hautarzt auf meine eben herausgegangene E-Mail antwortet.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Empfehlung vom Hautarzt:
*
Ketozolin 2 % Shampoo

Weil es wohl zunächst von der Kopfhaut ausgeht und sich von dort weiter entwickelt.

Bis gespannt, ob es was bringt ?

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Änderung der Priorität
*
Weil der Zahnarzt für die anstehende Behandlung trotz des Absetzens von Clopidogrel vor 8 Tagen den Blutgerinnungswert benötigte, um sicher zu sein, war ich gestern in meinem Stammlabor und habe natürlich aus Interesse weitere Blutwerte ermitteln lassen. Das PSA ist erwartungsgemäß auf 32.7 ng/ml gestiegen, Ich werde also nach Rückkehr von einem 14-tägigen Urlaub mit meiner Frau im Oktober doch zunächst ein Knochen-Szintigramm erstellen lassen.

Gerinnungswert nach alter Methode (Quick) = 99 % und INR = 1.01 - dazu Referenzwert: 0.85-1.15

Meine PKH:

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Harald

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Harald,



> Weil der Zahnarzt für die anstehende Behandlung trotz des Absetzens von Clopidogrel vor 8 Tagen den Blutgerinnungswert benötigte


das hat mich gerade stutzig gemacht. Der Quick-Wert ist nicht geeignet, die Wirkung von Clopidogrel nachzuweisen, dazu eignet sich allenfalls ein Test der Thrombozytenaggregationshemmung. Trotzdem ist natürlich ein Quickwert von 99% resp. INR 1,01 sehr gut. 

Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen Arnold,

Du hast wohl Beitrag 72 überlesen. Das Clopodigrel durfte ich absetzen. Und dennoch wollte der Zahnarzt sicher gehen und den INR wissen. Gestern wurde nun der wackelige Schneidezahn entfernt, der übrigens schon abgebrochen war. Der Zahnarzt hat dann den Stumpf herausfräsen und den entzündeten Boden antibiotisch versorgen müssen. Alles ging gut. Morgen werden die Fäden gezogen und eine provisorische Brücke gesetzt, damit wir nächste Woche in Urlaub fahren können.

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> ...zunächst ein Knochen-Szintigramm erstellen lassen.


Morgen Harald,
Dein sich aktuell beschleunigender PSA Anstieg deutet wahrscheinlich auf eine Metastasierung hin, da sind wir uns wohl einig? Wirst Du Deine abwartende, mit Prof. Schostak abgestimmte Vorgehensweise überdenke, obwohl noch asymptomatisch? Ansonsten macht ein Bone-Scan wenig Sinn. Und was machst Du bei positivem bzw. negativem Szintigramm?

Schöne Reise wünsch ich Euch!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Andi,

nach Deiner erneuten Besorgnis, ich könnte doch etwas verpassen, wenn ich mich stur an den Rat von Prof. Schostak halten würde, habe ich nach dem Eingang der nachfolgenden Hinweise meine Meinung geändert und werde nach unserem Urlaub dem Rat von Prof. Schönberg folgen.

Ich habe darauf verzichtet, die angehängten vergleichenden Bilddaten anzuhängen und mich nur auf den Text beschränkt.

"In Rücksprache mit Herrn Professor Schönberg kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass er zu einem PSMA-PET-CT rät. Nachfolgend sende ich Ihnen noch Belege hierfür von Herrn Professor Schönberg:

Skeletal Radiol. 2019 May 24. doi: 10.1007/s00256-019-03230-z. [Epub ahead of print]

Comparison of PSMA-PET/CT, choline-PET/CT, NaF-PET/CT, MRI, and bone scintigraphy in the diagnosis of bone metastases in patients with prostate cancer: a systematic review and meta-analysis.

Zhou J1, Gou Z2, Wu R1, Yuan Y1, Yu G1, Zhao Y1.

Author information
1
Department of Nuclear Medicine, Fuling Central Hospital of Chongqing City, No. 2 Gaosuntang Road, Fuling District, Chongqing, 408000, China.
2
Department of Nuclear Medicine, Fuling Central Hospital of Chongqing City, No. 2 Gaosuntang Road, Fuling District, Chongqing, 408000, China. skysky999@163.com.

Abstract
OBJECTIVE:A systematic review and meta-analysis to compare the diagnostic performance of prostate-specific membrane antigen (PSMA)-PET/CT, choline-PET/CT, Sodium Fluoride (NaF) PET/CT, MRI, and bone scintigraphy (BS) in detecting bone metastases in patients with prostate cancer.

METHODS:

We searched PubMed and Embase for articles published between January 1990 and September 2018. Two evaluators independently extracted the sensitivity, specificity, the numbers of true and false positives, and true and false negatives. We calculated the pooled sensitivity, specificity, and 95% confidence intervals (CI) for each method. We calculated the tests' diagnostic odds ratios (DOR); drew the summary receiver operating characteristic (SROC) curves; and obtained the areas under the curves (AUC), Q* values, and 95% CIs.

RESULTS:

The per-patient pooled sensitivities of PSMA-PET/CT, choline-PET/CT, NaF-PET/CT, MRI, and BS were 0.97, 0.87, 0.96, 0.91, and 0.86, respectively. The pooled specificities were 1.00, 0.99, 0.97, 0.96, and 0.95, respectively. The pooled DOR values were 504.16, 673.67, 242.63, and 114.44, respectively. The AUC were 1.00, 0.99, 0.99, 0.98, and 0.95, respectively. The per-lesion pooled sensitivities of PSMA-PET/CT, choline-PET/CT, NaF-PET/CT, MRI, and bone imaging were 0.88, 0.80, 0.97, 0.81 and 0.68, respectively.

CONCLUSIONS:

According to the meta-analysis, PSMA-PET/CT had the highest per-patient sensitivity and specificity in detecting bone metastases with prostate cancer. The sensitivities of NaF-PET/CT and MRI were better than those for choline-PET/CT and BS. The specificity of PSMA-PET/CT was significantly better than BS. Others were similar. For per-lesion, NaF-PET/CT had the highest sensitivity, PSMA-PET/CT had higher sensitivity than choline-PET/CT and MRI, and BS had the lowest sensitivity.

Für Rückfragen bzw. Terminvereinbarungen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung."

Vielen Dank noch mal für Deinen Hinweis.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Harald,



> Du hast wohl Beitrag 72 überlesen.


Stimmt! Soweit zurück habe ich nicht geblättert. Sollte man wohl doch besser tun.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte ja in Beitrag #34 Bedenken gegen dieses Abwarten geäußert. Das Abwarten setzt voraus, dass die einzig mögliche Therapie ADT und weitere systemische Therapien ist. Dann kann man bis zum Auftreten von Schmerzen warten. 
Wenn man aber vorher, abweichend von der Leitlinie, die Metastasen behandelt, um den PSA Wert wieder zu senken, so sollte man damit nicht warten, bis Schmerzen auftreten. Dazu sollten es nur kleine und nicht zu viele Metastasen sein. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es durch diese Therapie viel länger dauert, bis Schmerzen auftreten.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Georg,

jetzt habe ich einen Termin für den 23.10.2019 bekommen. Für die PSMA/PET/CT - Untersuchung möchte man vorher noch den Kreatinin Wert  und den TSH-Wert von mir erfahren. Diese Werte sollten nicht älter als 8 Wochen sein. Den Kreatinin-Wert habe ich vom 24.9.2012. Für TSH, zuletzt im April 2019 ermittelt, wäre dann erneut eine Blutabnahme erforderlich. Bei der Stentsetzung habe ich Irenat-Tropfen einnehmen müssen. Die waren doch für TSH. Oder irre ich da ?

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Harald,

den TSH Wert kann z.B. der Hausarzt bestimmen. Irenat dürfte den TSH Wert beeinflussen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass diesen Werten große Bedeutung beigemessen wird bzw. deswegen kein PSMA PET/CT gemacht wird. Bei mir wurde nur nach Kreatinin und GFR gefragt, manchmal auch nach gar keinen Werten.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise. Folgende Werte kann ich aufweisen:

Kreatinin vom 24.9.2019 = 1.09 mg/dl

FT3 Wert vom 16.4.2019 = 3.7 pg/ml

Ft4 Wert vom 16.4.2019 = 1.44 ng/dl

TSH Wert vom 16.42019 = 0.15 µU/ml

Ein Arzt aus der Mannheimer Kardiologie sagte mir, wenn FT3 und FT4 im Referenzbereich wären, wäre
der TSH Wert unwichtig bzw. nicht mehr erforderlich zu wissen.

Ich habe das Mannheimer Klinikum bzw. Prof. Schönberg informiert und um erneute Stellungnahme gebeten. Ich habe wenig Lust nur wegen TSH mir erneut Blut abzapfen zu lassen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Ich lasse monatlich meinen PSA Wert bestimmen, daher bin ich gewohnt, mir Blut abzapfen zu lassen. Der TSH Wert sollte zwischen 0,27 und 4,20 liegen, mit 0,15 liegst Du also zu niedrig. Vielleicht wäre er aber aktuell nach den Irenat-Tropfen wieder im Normbereich.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*TSH-Wert
*
Ein Oberarzt aus der Nuklearmedizin informierte mich heute früh auf Veranlassung von Prof. Schönberg, warum man so auf den TSH-Wert erpicht sei.

Er wähnte, man könne evtl. nachträglich aus der Blutprobe vom 24.9.2019 noch den TSH-Wert ermitteln lassen. Ich habe mein Stammlabor Dr. Klein, Dr. Schmidt in Kaiserslautern per E-Mail kontaktiert. Dr. Klein schrieb um 11.15 Uhr, dass ich Glück hätte, weil nämlich eine halbe Stunde später, die Blutproben entsorgt worden wären.

Heute abend konnte ich den Wert telefonisch erfragen. Er lautet 0.38  µU/ml. Also alles bestens. Dennoch werde ich selbst darauf drängen wegen des jodhaltigen KM für CT Irenat-Tropfen vor der Untersuchung einnehmen zu müssen.

Der Termin 23.10.2019 11.30 Uhr bleibt also bestehen.

Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Harald,*
jetzt ist es amtlich, wenn auch nicht überraschend. Bei einer PSA Verdopplungszeit (PSADT) von etwa 2 Monaten war von weitreichender Metastasierung mit Knochenbeteiligung auszugehen. Immerhin sind keine Organe betroffen! Eigentlich sind wir damit aber genauso schlau wie zuvor. Du kannst weiterhin abwarten oder eben handeln, und das in diversen Geschmacksrichtungen.

Wenn Du weiter wartest, wird Dein PSA Wert, bei  gleichbleibender PSADT, in etwa 10 Monaten die 1000er Grenze reißen  dann wird man, auch wenn noch asymptomatisch, handeln müssen. Ich weiß nun auch, dass Bewegung, sei es der Sport oder Wanderreisen, für Dich von besonderer Bedeutung ist, und wenn man systemisch interveniert, wird das auf Kosten der Fitness gehen. Wegen der großen Ausbreitung der Metastasen sind lokale Therapien unsinnig. Bleibt die Frage ADT YES or NO  und wenn ja: welcher Art?

Da gibt es hier im Forum und bei den Urologen ein sehr differenziertes Meinungsbild, angefangen von zwei Dutasterid (Avodart®) pro Woche bis hin zu multimodalen Verfahren mit Chemo, Zweitlinien ADT Medikamenten wie Abi oder Enza und Lu177-PSMA  mit allen Zwischenstufen.

Wärest Du ein Patient mit dieser Diagnose bei Erstvorstellung würde man wegen Deinem Alter eine Kombination von GnRH Analoga oder Antagonisten mit Abi oder Enza vorschlagen. Dazu dann noch etwas Knochenschutz in Form von Denosumab. Dann würde man erst mal beobachten, wie das wirkt. Natürlich könnte man auch noch eine Radioligandentherapie (Lu177-PSMA) ergänzen, das würde ich persönlich aber erstmal hintenanstellen.

Du bist jetzt stolze 86 Jahre alt, und es sollte heute doch möglich sein, auch bei mäßigem Therapieansprechen, einen Patienten wie Dich mit diesen Ansätzen über 10 Jahre bei guter Lebensqualität zu halten. Einem 50 jährigen wird das kaum beruhigen, aber ich hoffe Du wirst das als motivierend betrachten, hättest Du den Krebs doch dann etwa 30 Jahre überlebt! Eine stolze Leistung, die auch heute absolut nicht selbstverständlich wäre.

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und weise Entscheidungen!

Andi


PS. Sehe gerade, dass Deine Befundberichte gelöscht wurden, weshalb mein Beitrag hier etwas zusammenhanglos erscheinen mag. Zur Erklärung: er basiert auf Deinem PSMA-PEP/CT Befundbericht vom 23-Okt-2019, der von abdominaler lymphogener Metastasierung, sowie von Knochenmetastasen, vorwiegend in den Rippen, berichtet.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen,

es ist vollbracht und der Befundbericht liegt vor. Ich würde mich nun über Meinungen und auch Vorschläge für wohl notwendige erneute Behandlungsmöglichkeiten sehr freuen! Zur Vergrößerung bitte Bilder anklicken.

  

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Andi,

ein aufmerksamer Forumsuser hatte mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass mein Nachname trotz Unkenntlichmachung der Anschrift etc. noch auf dem eingestellten Befundbericht zu sehen war. Ich bat Ralf telefonisch um Löschung und habe nun erneut gescannt und per picr den Bericht so eingestellt, dass nur noch Harald zu sehen ist.

Ich danke Dir für Deine ausführliche Meinungsäußerung und werde wohl den einen oder anderen von Dir erwähnten Vorschlag aufgreifen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Nachfolgend noch eine Meinung, die mir per E-Mail zugegangen ist:

"Hallo Harald,

Meine Meinung passt zur Leitlinie:

"Ein nichtsymptomatisches metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom KANN mit einer  Hormonentzugstherapie behandelt werden" (also muss nicht).


Im Gegensatz dazu steht die Empfehlung beim symptomatischen Tumor: "...soll behandelt werden".


Es kommt also auf eventuelle Schmerzen an.

Ich selber (also falls ich in Deiner Situation wäre) würde warten, bis  ich eventuell Schmerzen bekomme und erst dann behandeln. Das wäre auch  ohne Bildgebung gegangen und nennt sich WW.


herzliche Grüße


Martin"


Ich bitte höflich darum, den Nachnamen des E-Mail-Absenders, sofern Insidern geläufig, nicht bei einer eigenen evtl. abweichenden Meinung in diesem Forum zu benennen. Vielen Dank.

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Harald,

Urologe fs hat vor kurzem geschrieben, dass er einen Patienten hat mit einem PSA Wert von 900. Da aber asymtomatisch, leitliniengerecht keine Therapie. Auch Mottet, der "Herr über die europäische Leitlinie", hat letztes Jahr den Urologen auf einem Vortrag den Standpunkt der Leitlinie eingeschärft, auch bei Knochenmetastasen erst ADT wenn Symtome auftreten. Die niedergelassenen Urologen fangen dagegen bei geringen PSA Werten an, siehe Michi.

Ich habe den Eindruck hier fällt man von einem Extrem ins andere. Richtig wäre wohl die Mitte, aber wo ist die?

Jetzt empfehle ich dem Beispiel von Klaus A zu folgen. Zwei Zyklen von Lu177/Ac-225 und die Metastasen waren weg. Keine Metastasen halte ich für besser als wachsende Metastasen. Dies dann mit 6 Monaten adjuvanter ADT zur Sicherheit als Kombinationstherapie. Wäre mein Weg. Vielleicht empfiehlt dies in 10 Jahren auch die Leitlinie als Zweitlinien-Salvage Bestrahlung.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Harald,
> 
> Urologe fs hat vor kurzem geschrieben, dass er einen Patienten hat mit einem PSA Wert von 900. Da aber asymtomatisch, leitliniengerecht keine Therapie. Auch Mottet, der "Herr über die europäische Leitlinie", hat letztes Jahr den Urologen auf einem Vortrag den Standpunkt der Leitlinie eingeschärft, auch bei Knochenmetastasen erst ADT wenn Symtome auftreten. Die niedergelassenen Urologen fangen dagegen bei geringen PSA Werten an, siehe Michi.
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck hier fällt man von einem Extrem ins andere. Richtig wäre wohl die Mitte, aber wo ist die?
> 
> Jetzt empfehle ich dem Beispiel von Klaus A zu folgen. Zwei Zyklen von Lu177/Ac-225 und die Metastasen waren weg. Keine Metastasen halte ich für besser als wachsende Metastasen. Dies dann mit 6 Monaten adjuvanter ADT zur Sicherheit als Kombinationstherapie. Wäre mein Weg. Vielleicht empfiehlt dies in 10 Jahren auch die Leitlinie.
> 
> Georg



Lieber Georg,

ich danke Dir, dass Du Dich eingeschaltet hast. Zunächst werde ich weiter auf WW setzen, obwohl ich ein sehr geringes Schmerzempfinden manchmal je nach Lage beim Liegen auf der linken Seite der Brustrippen verspüre. Es könnte auch vom Herzen kommen, nachdem mir ja unlängst ein Stent gesetzt wurde.

Also abwarten hat zunächst noch Priorität.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Ergänzung von kompetenter Stelle:*

"Formal hat nur Docetaxel  als Zugabe bisher bewiesen, dass es nach 5  Jahren einen Vorteil bringt. Bei Abriateron, Enzalutamid und Apalutamid  ist in den aktuellen Analysen (zuletzt ESMO im September 2019) noch immer  mehr als der Median der mit dem Präparat behandelten Patienten in  Therapie. Nur die Kontrollgruppe (Placebo) hat den Median bereits  überschritten.  Erst, wenn der Median auch in diesem Verum-Arm der  Kaplan-Meier-Kurve erreicht ist, (also der Median der mit dem  Prüfpräparat Behandelten) progredient geworden ist, kann man statistisch  korrekt von einem wirklichen (Überlebens-)vorteil reden. Statt dessen  wird im Moment eine Hilfskrücke bemüht. Es wird zu bestimmten  Zeitpunkten, z.B. nach 2 Jahren gemessen, wieviel Unterschied es  zwischen den Armen gibt. Wie oben erwähnt, ist das statistisch nicht  korrekt (wenn gleich die Aussage hochwahrscheinlich richtig ist).

Lutetium wäre definitiv völlig falsch für die De Novo-Metastiaserung (und das haben wir hier vorliegen)


Der letzte Absatz war nur Einleitung für den kurzen Satz, dass ich in  Deinem Fall zum Zeitpunkt X keine Eskalation der ADT mit was auch immer  wählen, sondern, wenn überhaupt, eine ADT als Monotherapie machen würde -  bei gutem PSA-Ansprechen auf unter 4 ng/ml sogar als intermittierende  Therapie à la M. Hussain."

Tatsächlich hatte ich selbst ja vor, mir mein bißchen Testosteron nicht zu ruinieren. Also schau ich mal, wie es kommt.

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Lu177 wäre nicht leitliniengerecht, würde aber gut gegen den Tumor wirken, wie man z.B. bei Klaus sehen kann. Ich halte ja die metastasengerichtete Therapie für sinnvoll, auch in Kombination mit ADT. Die umfangreichen Metastasen kann man jetzt nur noch mit Lu177 bestrahlen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Die umfangreichen Metastasen kann man jetzt nur noch mit Lu177 bestrahlen.


Lieber Georg,

*"Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Ich freue mich für Klaus, aber Malte und auch Konrad hatten wohl schlechte Karten bei dieser Therapie!

Und ich las zwischendurch auch das, was in den nachfolgenden Links ausgeführt wird.

http://www.klinikum.uni-muenchen.de/...SMA/index.html

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/19...-Prostatakrebs

https://www.nuklearmedizin.de/docs/L...SMA_160224.pdf

https://www.primomedico.com/de/behan...psma-therapie/

https://www.ukm.de/index.php?id=8898

Es gibt etliche Imponderabilien, also unwägbare Gegebenheiten bei den anstehenden Therapie-Möglichkeiten.

Langer Rede Sinn: Von Lu177 möchte ich Abstand nehmen.

Es bleibt für mich spannend. Aber als Optimist habe ich Hoffnung auf ein weiteres Gelingen womit auch immer.

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Moin Harald,




> Tatsächlich hatte ich selbst ja vor, mir mein bißchen Testosteron nicht zu ruinieren. Also schau ich mal, wie es kommt.


will auch noch mal was dazu beitragen als mitlesender nicht ganz so versierter Laie,
probiers doch mit Bicalutamid ,Du siehst doch dann nach 4 Wochen wie sich das PSA entwickelt .
wenn das nix nützt geh dann auf Pamorelin oder sonstiges.
die Angst vor dem Testosteronverlust hatte ich auch,aber bei steigendem PSA,was will man sonst machen.
das Leben ist dann anders,aber immer noch ok.
die besten Wünsche
von
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Adam,

ohne Worte:

Pamorelin

Auszug aus:

https://ipsen-pharma.de/websites/IPS...mg_07-2017.pdf

Nebenwirkungen

Übelkeit, trockener Mund.Schmerzen, Bluterguss, Rötung und Schwellung an der Injektionsstelle, Muskel- und Knochenschmerzen, Schmerzen in den Armen und Beinen, Ödeme (Flüssigkeitsansammlung im Gewebe), Unterleibsschmerzen, hoher Blutdruck. Allergische Reaktion. Gewichtszunahme.

Bicalutamid:

https://www.medikamente-per-klick.de...08-06_de_o.pdf

Flutamid:

https://www.medikamente-per-klick.de...09-09_de_o.pdf

Ketoconazol:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/pdf/HDK.pdf

Und noch alles zusammengefasst in Sachen Hormonblockade:

https://www.viomedo.de/prostatakrebs...takrebs#102861

Was also? Also WW! Es ist wie es ist, und es kommt wie es kommt!

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Harald,




> Was also? Also WW! Es ist wie es ist, und es kommt wie es kommt!


Nein Harald so ist es nicht,
man kann das alles schlecht reden,aber wie viele Hier machen das und es geht Ihnen gut dabei ?
der Andi hat oder der Georg ?haben Dir ja die Verdoppelungsrate angezeigt,
also dann versuchs halt mal,das bringt Dir noch ein paar gute Jahre.
was sagt Dein Urologe ?
also dann
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Gude Adam,

schon seit 2008 habe ich keinen Urologen mehr in Anspruch genommen.

Wenn es an der Zeit ist, werde ich den Klinikdirektor der Mannheimer Urologie, nämlich
Univ.-Prof. Dr. Med. Maurice Stephan Michel

und den Klinikdirektor der Strahlentherapie und Radioonkologie,also den Nachfolger von Prof. Wenz, nämlich:

PD Dr. med. Frank Giordano Kommissarischer Klinikdirektor kontaktieren.

Aber um Dir einen ganz persönlichen Hinweis zu geben, was ich höchstwahrscheinlich machen werde, wenn es so weit ist, ist Bicalutamid 50 mg täglich. Durch Bicalutamid (Casodex) 150 mg täglich starben damals in Kanada etliche Patienten durch Herzinfarkt. Aus diesem Grund war Casodex 150 mg lange Zeit bei uns nicht erhältlich. 

Aber aktuell ist WW angesagt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Harald,*
ich muss anerkennen, dass Du Dir wirklich Gedanken gemacht hast, wie es denn weiter gehen soll, das ist ganz wichtig.

Wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb, wird bei gleichbleibender PSA Verdopplungszeit sehr bald schon ein Wert erreicht werden, der höchstwahrscheinlich Symptome verursachen wird. Bis dahin wirst Du bei Deiner aktuellen Entscheidung jedes Zipperlein gedanklich auf Metastasenwachstum hin untersuchen - jede Bewegung wird im Wissen um die nachlassende Knochenstabilität bewertet. Auch das kostet  Lebensqualität. Nur wirklich ganz Hartgesottene können sich davon frei  machen. Ob Du das schaffst, davon wäre ich noch nicht ganz überzeugt, denn wozu war dann das PSMA PET gedacht?

Kommen wir zu den Ratschlägen Deines Mentors, nennen wir ihn hier mal Dr. Martak. Zur Diskussion (über Bande) stand hier mein Vorschlag einer ADT mit oder ohne Abi. Da ist eine aktuelle Entwicklung in Gange metastasierte, hormonnaive Patienten schon zu Beginn an mit einer Kombination von ADT und Abi zu behandeln. Bei hoher Metastasenlast hat auch die Kombination von ADT und Chemo Vorteile zeigen können, bei geringer Metastasierung war dies nur für die Kombination von ADT und Abi der Fall. Statistisch ist das noch nicht völlig wasserdicht, da stimme ich Dr. Martak zu, aber die Zeichen sind eindeutig, und _'hochwahrscheinlich'_ eine gute Beschreibung des Sachverhalts[1][2].




> *Conclusions:*
> Men with mHNPC gain treatment benefit from ADT + AAP *irrespective of risk stratification for risk or volume*.


Neben der genannten mathematisch-statischen Unzulänglichkeiten, muss man in Deinem Fall noch anmerken, dass die zugrunde liegenden Studien (STAMPEDE, CHAARTED, LATITUDE) nur von konventioneller Bildgebung, also CT und Knochenszintigraphie ausgehen. Welcher Art Metastasierung diese Bildgebung bei Dir gezeigt hätte, das ist offen. Möglicherweise wäre eine M0 Situation herausgekommen, und dann?

Zum Schluss noch eine Anmerkung zu Deiner geplanten Intervention mit 50mg Bica: auch das ist Deine Entscheidung, und es ist sehr gut, dass Du Dir schon jetzt dazu Gedanken machst. Ob man zur Durchsetzung aber den Klinikdirektor der Mannheimer Urologie bräuchte, das erscheint mir fraglich.

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
*[1]:* STAMPEDE - Effects of Abiraterone Acetate plus Prednisone/Prednisolone in High and Low Risk Metastatic Hormone Sensitive Prostate Cancer
*[2]:* Abiraterone in High- and Low-risk Metastatic Hormone-sensitive Prostate Cancer

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ob man zur Durchsetzung aber den Klinikdirektor der Mannheimer Urologie bräuchte, das erscheint mir fraglich.


Andi,

als mündiger Patient kann ich das natürlich ohne Prof. Michel entscheiden. Aber ich benötige ja auch ein Rezept. 

Prof. Michel hält auf dem Patiententag am 16.11.2019 um 14.30 Uhr einen Vortrag mit dem Titel "Operationen im Becken"

Wir kennen uns schon viele Jahre, und von ihm erhoffe ich auch zu gegebener Zeit zusätzlichen Rat.

Mit dem Interdisziplinären Tumorzentrum im Klinikum Mannheim möchte ich dagegen keinen Kontakt aufnehmen:

https://www.umm.de/interdisziplinaeres-tumorzentrum/

Ich hoffe mal, dass mich die täglichen Vigantoletten-Tabletten von Frakturen verschonen.

Ansonsten optimistisch weiter WW

PS.: Den zeitraubenden Ablauf der PSMA/PET/CT - Befundung habe ich aus reiner Neugier über      mich ergehen lassen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## MartinWK

Das CT-Kontrastmittel enthält Jod. Wenn TSH-T3 kleiner 0,3 oder T4 erhöht ist, wird Irenat vor und nach dem CT gegeben.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Martin,

Du hast sicher diesen: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...512#post118512 Beitrag überlesen. 

Der TSH-Wert war dann schon passend. Aber ich habe dennoch vor der KM-Gabe 25 Tropfen Irenat in einem Becher Wasser aufgelöst getrunken und das auch noch 3 Tage danach fortgeführt.

Dennoch vielen Dank für Deinen gut gemeinten Hinweis.

Gruß Harald

----------


## MartinWK

Harald, seltsam, dass mir dein Beitrag #86 als letzter angezeigt wurde? Haben wohl Forumssoftware oder Browser gesponnen. Jetzt stimmt es wieder.

----------


## tritus59

Lieber Harald,

Naja, dann wünsche ich Dir ein möglichst langes WW (wonderful walking) oder (wonderful wandering). So gut ist mein Englisch auch nicht, dass ich wüsste, was jetzt bei Dir besser zutrifft.

Alles Gute
Tritus

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Naja, dann wünsche ich Dir ein möglichst langes WW (wonderful walking) oder (wonderful wandering). So gut ist mein Englisch auch nicht, dass ich wüsste, was jetzt bei Dir besser zutrifft.


Lieber Tritus,

*WW* = watchful waiting = Beobachten und Abwarten

Aber bitte lies noch einmal das:

http://urologie.med.uni-magdeburg.de...s_2017_web.pdf

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Unverwüstlicher Harald!

WAS würde wohl Prof Schostak in Deinem Fall empfehlen?? Wünsche Dir weiterhin ein gutes Händchen bei Deiner Prognose!

Gruss,
dillinger

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Unverwüstlicher Harald!
> 
> WAS würde wohl Prof Schostak in Deinem Fall empfehlen?? Wünsche Dir weiterhin ein gutes Händchen bei Deiner Prognose!
> 
> Gruss,
> dillinger



Lieber Wolfgang,

*WW
*
Gruß 

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Harald,

zu Deinen Plänen möchte ich mich noch äußern. Erstmal zu den Nebenwirkungen: eine Krebstherapie, die gut wirkt und mit Sicherheit keine Nebenwirkungen verursachen wird, kenne ich nicht. Auch Dein WW wird ja schließlich zu Knochenschmerzen führen.

Du schreibst, wenn Knochenschmerzen auftreten, willst Du diese mit 50mg Bicalutamid behandeln. Ich fürchte, dies ist nicht wirksam genug um die Knochenschmerzen wieder zu beseitigen. Dies würde ich einsetzen solange der PSA Wert unter 10 ng/ml bleibt. Außerdem ist es bei jeder Art der ADT möglich, dass die Knochenschmerzen durch die ADT nicht vollständig wieder beseitigt werden. Ich denke bei 50 mg Bicalutamid werden Martin die Haare zu Berge stehen. Die europäische Leitlinie schließt auch Bicalutamid für die Therapie bei Knochenmetastasen aus (6.4.9). In der von Martin erwähnten Studie von Maha Hussain wurde z.B. Leuprorelin verwendet.

Ich habe ja immer geschrieben, man könne nach Leitlinie warten, bis Schmerzen auftreten. Nachdem ich nochmal darüber nachgedacht habe und die deutsche Leitlinie dazu angesehen habe, stelle ich fest, dass dies nur teilweise richtig ist. Die deutsche Leitlinie schreibt unter Punkt 6.17 unter Bezug auf die englische Leitlinie NICE, dass man ein biochemisches Rezidiv nicht mit Hormontherapie behandeln soll. Im Langtext wird aber erläuternd erwähnt, dass man mit der Hormontherapie beginnen soll bei:

 einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit < 3 Monate;
 symptomatischer lokaler Progression;
 nachgewiesener Fernmetastasierung

So steht es auch in der NICE Leitlinie unter Punkt 1.3.56. Eine Verdopplungszeit unter 3 Monaten hast Du. Auf myprostate.eu steht 0,21 Jahre, das sind 2,52 Monate. Außerdem hast Du gemäß PSMA PET/CT Fernmetastasierung, die Knochenmetastasen sind an den Rippen. Wie man der NICE Richtlinie entnehmen kann, sind diese Bedingungen mit oder verknüpft. Also erfüllst Du schon zwei Kriterien, bei denen die Leitlinie empfiehlt mit Hormontherapie zu beginnen. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man mit der Hormontherapie beginnen, spätestens kurz bevor Knochenschmerzen auftreten. Dies wird, wie Andi darstellte, in einigen Monaten der Fall sein. Entgehen wirst Du der Hormontherapie sowieso nicht.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man mit der Hormontherapie beginnen, spätestens kurz bevor Knochenschmerzen auftreten. Dies wird, wie Andi darstellte, in einigen Monaten der Fall sein. Entgehen wirst Du der Hormontherapie sowieso nicht.


Guten Morgen, lieber Georg,

hab Dank für Deine erneute Besorgnis über das von mir bislang bevorzugte Verhalten in Anbetracht der Fakten.

Ich könnte natürlich z.B. auch Enzalutamid zu gegebener Zeit einsetzen:

*Enzalutamid, Xtandi ist ein Androgenrezeptor-Signalinhibitor, ein neuer Androgen-Rezeptor Antagonist, der die etwa fünffache Wirkung von Bicalutamid hat.
*
Dazu auch nachfolgende Links:

https://www.oncotrends.de/prostatakr...-xtandi-42926/

https://www.dgho.de/publikationen/st...u-20190322.pdf

Auch den Inhalt der nun folgenden Links habe ich aufmerksam gelesen:

https://www.deutschesarztportal.de/d..._v20190506.pdf

https://www.urologielehrbuch.de/pros...rzinom_09.html

https://www.g-ba.de/downloads/40-268...G_D-337_ZD.pdf

Ein hoher PSA-Wert bedeutet noch nicht das Ende, wie ja auch schon fs ausgeführt hat.
Ein mir bekannter Ludwigshafener hatte Werte von weit über 10 000 ng/ml und hat noch viele Jahre damit überlebt.

Ganz bestimmmt, lieber Georg, werde ich nicht ganz tatenlos verharren. Es ist wohl davon auszugehen, 
dass ich sehr wohl noch eine der Therapien in Anspruch nehmen werde, die trotz bekannter Nebenwirkungen
 noch Aussicht auf Reduzierung der Metastasen und des PSA bieten.

*Ergänzung:* Lieber Georg, wenn man den von Dir übersetzten Vortrag gelesen hat, kommt man ans Grübeln: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...g_Dr._Kwon.pdf 

Gruß Harald

----------


## tritus59

Harald,

Deine Verlinkung zu Dr. Kwon's Vortrag hat mich auch wieder einmal auf die KISP Webseite gelockt und insbesondere auf die Texte. Sehr interessant, was da alles zu finden ist!
Insbesondere Dr. Kwon hat es mir auch angetan. Da wundere ich mich gar nicht mehr, dass sich Georg so vehement für die metastasen-gerichtete Therapie einsetzt. Die Beispiele, die Known aufführt sind sehr eindrücklich, das gibt Hoffnung auch schon für jetzige Betroffene. 

Gruss
Tritus

----------


## Georg_

Tritus,

diese Übersetzung hat mich ja anschließend zu dem Text "Lokale Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs" veranlasst. Danach muss ich sagen, dass die Therapien von Dr. Kwon den Patienten sicher gut getan haben. Aber eine endgültige Heilung, wie der Vortrag vielleicht andeutet, erreicht man damit nicht. Wahrscheinlich haben alle vorgestellten Patienten nach einiger Zeit wieder neue Metastasen entwickelt. Trotzdem halte ich diese Therapien für sinnvoll. Man kann sie wiederholen, wenn neue Metastasen auftauchen. 
Die systemischen Therapien, wie Chemo oder Abirateron, die man alternativ einsetzen könnte, heilen den Patienten auch nicht sondern stoppen nur den Tumorfortschritt für eine gewisse Zeit.

Georg

----------


## lutzi007

Die Hoffnung auf die endgültige Heilung zu wecken halte ich für bedenklich. Es reicht doch auch, mit geeigneten Methoden für eine lange, beschwerdenarme Zeit zu sorgen, damit auch eine gute Lebensqualität möglich ist. 
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Harald,

Enzalutamid ist derzeit nur für kastrationsresistente Patienten zugelassen und nur in Kombination mit einem GnRH-Analogon oder Degarelix. Also bleibt Dir Dein Testosteron dabei nicht erhalten.

Gruß Georg

----------


## Optimist

> Die Hoffnung auf die endgültige Heilung zu wecken halte ich für bedenklich.


 Was bitte soll daran bedenklich sein, sich als Erkrankter eine Heilung vom Prostatakrebs zu wünschen ?


  Lutz, meine Erstdiagnose hatte es in sich, aber durch das gute Ansprechen auf ADT und frühe Chemo hat sich bei mir im Laufe der Zeit der Gedanke eingenistet, irgendwo den Strohhalm zur „Heilung“ zu finden. Und dieser Gedanke lebt auch im dritten Jahr meiner Erkrankung weiter und wird eher stärker.

  Diese Hoffnung auf Heilung gibt mir Kraft für meinen weiteren Umgang mit dem Krebs, auch wenn es für Schwerbetroffene – das ist mir schon klar - nur eine sehr geringe Hoffnung auf Heilung gibt.

Franz

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Franz,
Ich möchte natürlich niemandem die Hoffnung auf Heilung nehmen. Aber ich glaube nicht daran, dass es bei den Krebserkrankungen die vollständige Heilung, die bis zum Lebensende hält, gibt. Ich glaube aber daran, dass es wirksame Behandlungmethoden, die zum Glück immer weiter verbessert werden, gibt und die dann helfen, noch bis zum Lebensende ein angenehmes Leben führen zu können. Zum Beispiel habe ich seit meiner Kindheit Asthma, welches aber dank wirksamer Medikamente unter Kontrolle gehalten wird, sodass ich nicht leiden muss und wahrscheinlich auch nicht dran sterben muss. Und diese Medikamente haben sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten stark verbessert.
Aber an irgendwas müssen wir ja nun mal sterben. Das ist ja nun mal so. Und mit fortlaufenden Lebensalter kommen automatisch immer mehr Beschwerden dazu.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar, mit Unterstützung des medizinischen Fortschritts noch möglichst viele angenehme Jahre erleben zu können. 
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> zu Deinen Plänen möchte ich mich noch äußern. Erstmal zu den Nebenwirkungen: eine Krebstherapie, die gut wirkt und mit Sicherheit keine Nebenwirkungen verursachen wird, kenne ich nicht.


Ich leider auch nicht!




> Du schreibst, wenn Knochenschmerzen auftreten, willst Du diese mit 50mg Bicalutamid behandeln. Ich fürchte, dies ist nicht wirksam genug um die Knochenschmerzen wieder zu beseitigen. Dies würde ich einsetzen solange der PSA Wert unter 10 ng/ml bleibt. Außerdem ist es bei jeder Art der ADT möglich, dass die Knochenschmerzen durch die ADT nicht vollständig wieder beseitigt werden. Ich denke bei 50 mg Bicalutamid werden Martin die Haare zu Berge stehen. Die europäische Leitlinie schließt auch Bicalutamid für die Therapie bei Knochenmetastasen aus (6.4.9). In der von Martin erwähnten Studie von Maha Hussain wurde z.B. Leuprorelin verwendet.


Georg, ich nahm damals (2003) neben Casodex 150 mg und Zolodex 3-Monatsimplantat auch Proscar (Finasterid). Trotz der enormen Hitzewallungen, stark schmerzender Brustdrüsen, Schwindelattacken bis hin zum gefährlichen Drehschwindel, habe ich es letztlich lebend überstanden.

Aber heute 16 Jahre danach muss ich auf meine Pumpe acht geben!




> Hallo Harald,
> 
> Enzalutamid ist derzeit nur für kastrationsresistente Patienten zugelassen und nur in Kombination mit einem GnRH-Analogon oder Degarelix. Also bleibt Dir Dein Testosteron dabei nicht erhalten.


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Kastrationsresistenz liegt bei mir noch nicht vor. Also bleibe ich bei zunächst Bica 50 mg.




> Diese Hoffnung auf Heilung gibt mir Kraft für meinen weiteren Umgang mit dem Krebs, auch wenn es für Schwerbetroffene  das ist mir schon klar - nur eine sehr geringe Hoffnung auf Heilung gibt.


Hallo Franz,

Deine erstaunliche PKH macht auch mir Hoffnung auf weitere Jahre des Überlebens.




> Aber an irgendwas müssen wir ja nun mal sterben. Das ist ja nun mal so. Und mit fortlaufenden Lebensalter kommen automatisch immer mehr Beschwerden dazu.


Lutz, so ist es. Aktuell, nachdem das Zahnarztproblem weitestgehend in den Griff bekommen wurde, erfordert nach wie vor das Laufen ganz erhebliche Anstrengungen und bringt mich oft aus der Puste.

Gruß Harald

----------


## lutzi007

Harald,
bei deiner Einstellung solltest du die 90, nein eigentlich die 100 erreichen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich werde mich erst mal an die 64 (da gehe ich in Rente) ranarbeiten und dann schrittweise an dein jetziges Alter. Und dann kann es von mir aus ruhig weitergehen.
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> bei deiner Einstellung solltest du die 90, nein eigentlich die 100 erreichen


Moin Lutz,

ich hätte nichts dagegen! Aber auch träumen davon darf man immerzu.

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Kastrationsresistenz liegt bei mir noch nicht vor. Also bleibe ich bei zunächst Bica 50 mg.


Eine gute Sache, finde ich.
Wenn es dem Herzen gut geht, könntest du ja noch erhöhen.
Mal schauen, ob der PSA sinkt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Eine gute Sache, finde ich.
> Wenn es dem Herzen gut geht, könntest du ja noch erhöhen.
> Mal schauen, ob der PSA sinkt.
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Hartmut,

eine Erhöhung ist nicht geplant. Und in diesem Jahr werde ich wohl voraussichtlich auch nicht mehr mit den 50 mg beginnen! Aber evtl. dann auch zusätzlich Leuprolerin einsetzen. Ich bin ja immer noch lernfähig!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Harald,

unter der  Berücksichtigung deines Alters, und deines Herzens, würde ich sofort mit Bica 50 mg beginnen.
Leuprolerin würde ich später einsetzen, wenn mit Bicalutamid keine Wirkung erzielt wird.
Aber ich bin ja nicht du!

Was ich mit über 80 Jahren entscheiden würde, weiss der Capitano nicht,
weil er dann nicht mehr lebt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Was ich mit über 80 Jahren entscheiden würde, weiss der Capitano nicht,
> weil er dann nicht mehr lebt.


Solche Töne ist man von Dir nicht gewohnt! Ein büschen mehr Optimismus wäre besser.

Und lies mal bitte, welche Unsicherheit mich aktuell umtreibt:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...421#post119421

Aber immerhin nach wie vor keine Schmerzen. 

Jetzt geht es dennoch wie immer montags, mittwochs und freitags zum Training.

Gruß

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Mein lieber Harald,

*Falsch positive  und falsch negative Befunde.*
Dazu hat unser Georg eine Menge an Informationen gesammelt, und verständlich kommentiert. Dafür bedanke ich mich bei dir, lieber Georg!

Daher habe ich ja auch an die NUK Untersuchung vom 13.05.18 etwas gezweifelt.
Ich hatte seit meiner RPE in 2013 nichts mehr in der Prostataloge.
Ich dachte eher mehr an nicht entdeckte L-Knoten.

Seit dem 13.07.18 nehme ich Bicalutamid zwischen 50 mg und 100 mg. Seit 08.19 nur 50 mg mit gutem Erfolg. So schlimm kann es doch dann gar nicht sein?!

In deiner Sache bin ich immer noch der Meinung, dass du nach Absprache deines Arztes, sofort 50 mg Bica nimmst, und einmal 1 Monat abwartest, was sich tut.
Gerade jetzt, wo du deine PET/CT Untersuchung anzweifelst.

Die Nebenwirkungen halten sich bis 100 mg im Rahmen.
Gewichtszunahme nach einem Jahr ca. 3 Kg.
Schmerzhafte leichte Brustvergrößerung rechts. Das lass ich noch korrigieren.
Die Antriebslosigkeit aufgrund meiner Faulheit macht mir da mehr zu schaffen.
Dein gutes Herz wird es aushalten.

Optimistisch sehe ich meine Erkrankung nach wie vor.
"In 5 Jahres Abschnitte" denke ich bereits seit 2013
Ich strebe aber als Raucher und Wein/Rum Verkoster gar nicht "die 80" an.

Gruss
hartmut

Nachtrag

NUK Bericht:
Seite 1 http://up.picr.de/32685600xs.pdf
Seite 2 http://up.picr.de/32685601sz.pdf


Geändert von Hartmut 13.07h

----------


## lutzi007

Hartmut,
die 80 sollten bei Dir aber das Mindeste sein!  :L&auml;cheln: 
LG
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Alpha Liponsäure
*
https://www.supplementa.com/gesundhe...ha-liponsaure/

Mittlerweile habe ich nun schon 3 Tage morgens eine halbe Stunde vor dem Frühstück Alpha Liponsäure 600 mg eingenommen. Heute schon konnte ich erstmals beim Wasserlassen die Duftnote wie nach dem Verzehr von Spargel erschnuppern. Nebenwirkungen wie in der Gebrauchsanleitung beschrieben sind bislang nicht zu verspüren.

https://static.shop-apotheke.com/pdf...2415976-bp.pdf

Harald

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Harald,

ein Hinweis zu Alpha Liponsäure:
Es gibt hier eine "R" und eine "S" Version. R ist die wirksame, natürliche Komponente, S ist eine synthetisch erzeugte Komponente.
Wirksam ist nur die R Version, während die S Version keine oder eventuell sogar eine schädliche Wirkung hat. Siehe z.B.
https://www.orthoknowledge.eu/forsch...ha-liponsaure/

Bez. Alpha-Liponsäure hatte ich intensive Marktforschung betrieben, da das ja eine Komponente von Metabloc ist. Ergebnis war:
Praktisch alle Produkte, die nicht explizit als "R-Alpha-Liponsäure" verkauft werden,  beinhalten 50% der R und 50% der S Version.
Es gibt verschiedene Produkte die 200-400  mg der reinen R-Version haben. Ich hatte nur 1 Produkt reine R-Version mit 600 mg Kapseln gefunden, nämlich von einer holländischen Firma, bei der ich auch gekauft hatte.

Klaus

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Klaus,

vielen Dank für Deine Info.

In der Tat gib es R-Alpha-Liponsäure bei etlichen Anbietern. Auch Amazon gehört dazu. Und diese R-Variante ist auch teurer als die von mir gekaufte 50% R und 50% S-Alpha-Liponsäure.

Eben sehe ich aber, dass medpex, wo ich ja die R und S 600 mg gekauft hatte, die Variante 
ALPHA LIPONSÄURE 300 R+ Kapseln 100 Stück für 23.99  portofrei anbietet.

Und das noch: https://www.herbano.com/de/alpha-liponsaure

Bei idealo: https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Liste/113864629/r-alpha-liponsaeure-300.html

Jetzt bin ich fast ein Experte in Sachen Alpha-Liponsäure geworden!

Na ja, vielleicht kaufe ich nach Verbrauch des 50 % R und 50 % S Vorrats dann die R-Variante mit 400 mg

Gruß Harald

----------


## tritus59

> Es gibt hier eine "R" und eine "S" Version. R ist die wirksame, natürliche Komponente, S ist eine synthetisch erzeugte Komponente. Wirksam ist nur die R Version, während die S Version keine oder eventuell sogar eine schädliche Wirkung hat.


 Liebe NEM Freunde,
Ja, in vielen Beschreibungen liest man 100% natürliche R-alpha-Liponsäure. Aber das ist nicht die ganze Wahrheit. Natürlich ist die R-Form auch synthetisch hergestellt, entspricht aber chemisch der natürlich vorkommenden R-alpha-Liponsäure. 

Genauso verhält es sich mit Vitamin C, natürlich vorkommend in Früchten. Als NEM in Tablettenform auch synthetisch hergestellt.

Tritus

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Harald,
da ich mich auch gerade mit Alpha LIponsäure auseinandergesetzt habe hier noch eine kleine Information:
Deutschland ist wohl das einzige Land in welchem Alpha Liponsäure als Arzneimittel und als NEM vertrieben wird.

Hier ein Vergleich zu den Inhaltsstoffen :

Hier eine Arzneimittelfirma ( Generikafirma )


Arzneimittel 600 mg 100 Tabetten  29 . 99 Euro 


Carboxymethylstärke-Natrium (Typ A), mikrokristalline Cellulose, Cellulosepulver, Hypromellose, Lactose-Monohydrat, Magnesiumstearat (Ph. Eur.), Macrogol 6000, Povidon (K 25), Hochdisperses Siliciumdioxid, Stearinsäure, Talkum, Chinolingelb (E 104), Titandioxid (E 171).

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


NEM 200 mg  120 Kapseln  19.97 

*Bestandteile*R-Alpha Liponsäure, Füllstoff: Reis Extrakt, Kapselhülle: Hydroxypropylmethylcellulose

Vor allem zu beachten, die beiden E Nummern der Generikafirma
Es wundert mich immer wieder, was Arzneimittelfirmen für einen " Dreck " in Ihre Arzneimittel einbauen.

Reiner

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Alpha Liponsäure 600 mg*

Am 31.10.2019 habe ich in einem anderen thread beschrieben dass ich dieses frei käufliche
Medikament im Internet preisgünstig bestellt hatte. Es traf auch schon am 2.11.2019 per Post ein.

Heute nun, nachdem ich die 600 mg Tablette gestern zum siebten Mal eingenommen hatte, habe ich sie abgesetzt. 

Auszug aus: https://shop.apotal.de/images/ecomme...17-07_de_s.pdf

4.  Welche Nebenwirkungen sind möglich?

Wie alle Arzneimittel kann ALPHA-LIPON AL 600 Nebenwirkungen haben, die aber nicht bei jedem auftreten müssen.Bei den Häufigkeitsangaben zu Nebenwirkungen werden folgende Kategorien zugrunde gelegt:

SEHR HÄUFIG:mehr als 1 Behandelter von 10

HÄUFIG:1 bis 10 Behandelte von 100

GELEGENTLICH:1 bis 10 Behandelte von 1000

SELTEN:1 bis 10 Behandelte von 10 000

SEHR SELTEN:weniger als 1 Behandelter von 10 000 HÄUFIGKEIT NICHT BEKANNT: Häufigkeit auf Grundlage der verfügbaren Daten nicht abschätzbar.

*Mögliche Nebenwirkungen 

ERKRANKUNGEN DES IMMUNSYSTEMS* SEHR SELTEN: 
Allergische Reaktionen wie Hautausschlag, Nesselsucht (Urtikaria) und Juckreiz.

*ERKRANKUNGEN DES NERVENSYSTEMS*  SEHR SELTEN: Veränderung bzw. Störung des Geschmacksempfindens.

*ERKRANKUNGEN DES MAGEN-DARM-TRAKTS* SEHR SELTEN: Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Magen-, Darmschmerzen und Durchfall.

*ALLGEMEINE ERKRANKUNGEN UND BESCHWERDEN AM VERABREICHUNGSORT* SEHR SELTEN:Aufgrund einer verbesserten Glukoseverwertung kann der Blutzuckerspiegel absinken. Dabei wurden Beschwerden wie bei einer Unterzuckerung mit Schwindel, Schwitzen, Kopfschmerzen und Sehstörungen beschrieben.

Ich hatte gestern abend plötzlich heftige Schmerzen am Linken Fuß, wo ich erstmals ein deutlich sichtbares Ganglion sah:

https://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten/ganglion/

Ich konnte auch erstmals wieder wegen dieses auch in ruhender Stellung schmerzhaften Überbeins nicht so gut schlafen. 

Und heute früh hatte ich auch erstmals wieder dieses Kribbeln unter den Fußsohlen.

Ich gebe auch zu, dass ich an jedem dieser 7 Tage nach der Einnahme von A.L. eine halbe Stunde vor dem Frühstück einen Brechreiz verspürte.

Ab und zu auch leichte Bauchschmerzen und häufigen Stuhldrang, dem ich aber keine so große Bedeutung beimaß.

Die erwähnten Sehstörungen aber bemerkte ich bei der morgendlichen Zeitungslektüre, obwohl ich erst vor einigen Monaten neu angepasste Brillengläser bekommen habe.

Mag sein, dass ich nun plötzlich hinter jeder Ecke was Neues entdecke, und das vielleicht völlig unberechtigt Alpha Liponsäure anlaste.

Im Moment laufe ich auf Strumpfsocken im Haus herum, weil mit dem Pantoffel der Fuß schmerzt, und im Sitzen am PC ist nur das ständige aber nicht schmerzhafte Druckgefühl an beiden Füßen zu spüren.

Das ist eben mal wieder mein ständiger Begleiter: Polyneuropathie unklarer Genese! : https://www.neuro-consil.de/polyneuropathie

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,




> Ich hatte gestern abend plötzlich heftige Schmerzen am Linken Fuß, wo ich erstmals ein deutlich sichtbares Ganglion sah:
> .....
> Ich konnte auch erstmals wieder wegen dieses auch in ruhender Stellung schmerzhaften Überbeins nicht so gut schlafen.


das ist alles sehr typisch für einen akuten Gichtanfall.

Dann solltest du IBU oder Diclo nehmen. Das hilft. Und die Amazonlieferung entsorgen...


Winfried

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Harald,
Du hast genau dieses Präparat , welches die ganzen unnützen Zusatzstoffe beinhaltet.
Hier noch ein Link zu Alpha Liponsäure:

https://polyneuropathie-pnp.jimdo.co...pons%C3%A4ure/

Gute Besserung 
Reiner

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Winfried, lieber Reiner,

vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise. Ja, ich habe das A.L entsorgt! Gut möglich, dass ich vor 10 oder mehr Jahren das Zeug
 gut vertragen habe und in ihm sogar hilfreiche Untersützung in einer nicht bekannten Form vermutet habe.

Ich bitte aber auch um Verständnis, wenn ich wegen der vorgenommenen PSMA/PET/CT-Untersuchung und des Befundes
 besonders aufmerksam reagiere, wenn irgendwo und irgendwann ein noch ungewohntes Zipperlein sich bemerkbar macht.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Harald,
ich wollte mich nicht in Deine Entscheidungen einmischen. Hoffentlich hast Du das nicht falsch verstanden. Meine Beiträge waren nur als Informationen gedacht. Ich habe für jeden Verständnis, der sich mit Pca herumschlägt.
Also nichts für ungut.#
Reiner

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Harald,
> ich wollte mich nicht in Deine Entscheidungen einmischen. Hoffentlich hast Du das nicht falsch verstanden. Meine Beiträge waren nur als Informationen gedacht. Ich habe für jeden Verständnis, der sich mit Pca herumschlägt.
> Also nichts für ungut.#
> Reiner


Lieber Reiner,

alles gut! Ich freue mich für Dich, dass Deine PKH Anlass zu Optimismus gibt. Nachfolgend meine PKH: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*PSMA/PET/CT-Untersuchung
*
Eben ist die Rechnung für die Untersuchung am 23.10.2019 im Klinikum Mannheim gekommen: *3.261.31 *

Mir war so was in Erinnerung von rund 1.800.00 

Da ich ja als Privatpatient mich zu 35 % Eigenanteil habe überreden lassen, geht das doch ganz schön happig vom Taschengeld ab.

Aber ich wollte es ja so. Warum also nun jammern um die schönen Euros.

Harald

----------


## lutzi007

Harald, ganz schön teuer so eine Untersuchung!
Deshalb bekommt man die als Kassenpatient auch nicht so schnell verordnet.
35 % Eigenanteil ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Aber dadurch ist dein Versicherungsbeitrag natürlich viel günstiger.
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Harald ist es nicht so das bei Privatversicherung die Ärzte ein mehrfaches vom Normalbetrag verlangen können?

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Michi,





> Harald ist es nicht so das bei Privatversicherung die Ärzte ein mehrfaches vom Normalbetrag verlangen können?


aus Wikipedia habe ich kopiert:




> Die *Gebührenordnung für Ärzte* (*GOÄ*) regelt die Abrechnung der ärztlichen Leistungen außerhalb der vertragsärztlichen Versorgung in Deutschland. Eine nach den Vorschriften der GOÄ erstellte Privatliquidation erhalten sowohl Privatpatienten, d. h. Patienten, die bei einer privaten Krankenversicherung versichert oder unversichert sind und ihre Behandlung selbst bezahlen als auch gesetzlich Versicherte im Fall so genannter individueller Gesundheitsleistungen oder bei Wahl des Kostenerstattungsverfahrens.





> Innerhalb eines Gebührenrahmens *zwischen dem Einfachen und dem Dreieinhalbfachen* des Gebührensatzes sind die Gebühren unter Berücksichtigung der Schwierigkeit und des Zeitaufwandes der einzelnen Leistung sowie der Umstände bei der Ausführung nach billigem Ermessen zu bestimmen (§ 5 GOÄ). Der 2,3fache Gebührensatz bildet die nach Schwierigkeit und Zeitaufwand durchschnittliche Leistung ab. *Ein Überschreiten dieses Gebührensatzes ist nur zulässig, wenn Besonderheiten dies rechtfertigen und müssen in der Rechnung gegenüber dem Zahlungspflichtigen verständlich und nachvollziehbar begründet werden.* Leistungen mit unterdurchschnittlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad oder Zeitaufwand sind mit einem niedrigeren Gebührensatz zu berechnen.[9] *Aufgrund einer schriftlichen Vereinbarung mit dem Patienten kann der 3,5fache Gebührensatz auch überschritten werden (**§ 2 GOÄ).**[10*]Die berechnungsfähigen Leistungen ergeben sich aus dem Gebührenverzeichnis als Anlage zur GOÄ.
> Das Gebührenverzeichnis ist unterteilt in 16 fachgebietsbezogene Abschnitte. In diesen Abschnitten werden mögliche Leistungen des Arztes durch Ziffern definiert, z. B.
> *Ziffer 1: Beratung (Einfacher Gebührensatz 4,66 Euro, 2,3-facher Gebührensatz 10,72 Euro)*
> *Ziffer 5: symptombezogene Untersuchung (einfacher Gebührensatz 4,66 Euro)*
> Neben den Ziffern existieren Buchstaben; sie stehen für die Zuschläge. So bedeutet z. B.
> Zuschlag B Zuschlag für in der Zeit zwischen 22 und 6 Uhr erbrachte Leistungen.
> In der GOÄ ist auch geregelt, welche Ziffer der Arzt nicht zusammen mit anderen Ziffern abrechnen darf.


Das bedeutet, reine *Beratungstätigkeit* in der Privatpraxis ist wenig lukrativ, dazu kommt, dass bei der Beratung für 4,66 bzw. 10,72 ein Zeitrahmen nicht festgelegt ist.

Mengenmäßig wird mehr Geld "umgesetzt" mit technischen Untersuchungen (siehe Harald).

*H i e r*  liegt das Problem.

Winfried

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Polyneuropathie*

Jetzt hat es mich mal wieder voll erwischt. Dieses unangenehme lästige Druckgefühl in beiden Füßen. Ganz schlimm war es letzte Nacht. Ich habe dann um 9.00 Uhr, weil es da immer noch heftig pulsierte, den Blutdruck mit dem Oberarmblutdruckmessgerät ermittelt:

182/70 Puls 69

15 Minuten später  noch einmal: Als das Gerät beim Laden sich bei 180 noch mal steigerte löste sich der Druckverband automatisch auf und das Gerät zeigte Error an.

Sofort habe ich 1 Tablette Adalat 10 mg geschluckt.

Kurze Zeit später beim Duschen bekam ich leichten Schwankschwindel. Nach dem Frühstück habe ich dan erneut gemessen: 150/56 Puls 74

Auch jetzt beim Schreiben dieses Beitrages kribbelt es unablässig. Man kann nur hoffen, dass sich diese Attacke wieder von selbst einstellt.

Wie hieß es so beruhigend von einem Professor in der ZNA: *"Polyneuropathie unklarer Genese kommt mal so oder mal so daher und meist ohne Vorankündigung ganz plötzlich."
*
Diese Adalat Tablette hatte ich erstmals vor ca. 6 Monaten eingenommen, weil da auch der Blutdruck zu hoch war. https://beipackzetteln.de/adalat-10-mg

Ansonsten schlucke ich täglich nach dem Frühstück nur noch 1 x 100 mg ASS, 1 x Vigantolette 1.000IE und 1 x Candesartan 32 mg.

https://beipackzetteln.de/candesarta...2-mg-tabletten

Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,

zu deiner Schilderung vom 26.11.2019 möchte ich kurz Stellung nehmen. Du leidest seit geraumer Zeit an den Folgen der Polyneuropathie mit dem Paket von unangenehmen Folgen. Ich bin sicher, dass dein augenblickliches subjektives Empfinden Ausdruck des erhöhten Blutdrucks war.

Ich habe dir aus der Webseite meines Berufsverbands Deutscher Internisten BDI einige Bemerkungen rausgesucht. Ich kenne den Autor, er ist eine Kapazität.




> *Bluthochdruck: Behandlung*
> Ziel jeder Hochdruck-Therapie ist es, die Gefahr für Folgeerkrankungen zu verringern. Daher wird in der Regel eine Blutdrucknormalisierung unter 140/90 mmHg angestrebt, bei Patienten mit Typ-2-Diabetes unter 140/85 mmHg und bei Nierenerkrankungen mit Proteinurie unter 125/75 mmHg. Die Behandlung findet unabhängig von fühlbaren Beschwerden statt, da der Hochdruck zunächst einmal keine Symptome macht. Die ärztlichen Therapieentscheidungen berücksichtigen neben der Höhe der Blutdruckwerte auch das Gesamtrisikoprofil, d.h. die Summe der individuellen Risikofaktoren des Patienten für Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen (z.B. Übergewicht, Rauchen, Alkoholkonsum, Diabetes, erhöhte Cholesterinwerte, Ereignisse wie Herzinfarkt, Schlaganfall in der Krankengeschichte).
> *Allgemeine Maßnahmen*
> Zur Absenkung des Blutdruckes ist es in jedem Fall sinnvoll, dass der Patient:
> 
> seine Ernährung anpasst (ausgewogen/vollwertig - also viel Gemüse, Obst, Ballaststoffe z.B. Vollkornprodukte, wenig tierische Fette), d.h. vorhandenes Übergewicht reduziert; wenig Salz (unter 6 Gramm pro Tag) zu sich nimmt.nicht raucht und wenig Alkohol (unter 20-30 g/Tag bei Männern bzw. unter 10-20 g /Tag bei Frauen; (30 g = 2,5 Gläser Wein à 0,125 l, 20 g = ca. 0,5 l Bier)) konsumiert.sich regelmäßig - an 5-7 Tagen pro Woche für mind. 30 Minuten - körperlich belastet und bewegt. Besonders Ausdauertraining (Schwimmen, Wandern, Radfahren, Nordic-Walking, Skilanglauf, Golf) wirkt sich günstig auf den Blutdruck aus.Stress abbaut. Genügend Schlaf, kurze Verschnaufpausen am Tage, Aufgaben Verteilen und Verantwortung Abgeben sowie Sport und ein entspannendes Hobby helfen, eine ständige innere Anspannung zu reduzieren.
> Diese Maßnahmen sind bei einer leichten Hypertonie (etwa 140/90 mmHg) oft allein ausreichend, um den Blutdruck wieder zu normalisieren. In jedem Fall unterstützt ein gesunder, aktiver Lebensstil grundsätzlich die Wirksamkeit einer medikamentösen Behandlung.
> *Medikamentöse Therapie*
> Ist es zusätzlich notwendig, Medikamente einzunehmen, sollte dies konsequent und regelmäßig geschehen. Es stehen folgende Medikamente/Substanzklassen (Antihypertensiva) zur Bluthochdruckbehandlung zur Verfügung, die alle gleichermaßen für die Therapie zu Beginn und auf Dauer geeignet sind, sei es als Mono- oder Kombinationstherapie:
> ...


Aktuell war sicher der gemessene Blutdruck mit RR 182/70 zu hoch.  Bei einem Puls f 69/min (dieser eher niedrige Puls ist deshalb wichtig, weil die Bradycardie [=langsamer Puls (niedriger als 60 Schläge/Min)] im Gegensatz zur Tachycardie [= schneller Puls (höher als 100 Schläge/Min)] auffällt.

Damit ist die Behandlungsmöglichkeit eingeschränkt, weil der Einsatz von sog. Betablocker  da diese den Puls verlangsamen  nur mit Vorsicht eingesetzt werden können.

Richtigerweise hast du aktuell eine Tablette Adalat 10 mg eingenommen. Auch dies hast du lehrbuchmäßig erlebt: beim Duschen leichter Schwankschwindel. Adalat (aus der Gruppe der Kalziumantagonisten bzw. Kalziumkanalblocker) ist ein hochpotentes Medikament für den *Notfall. 

*Möglicherweise wäre die halbe Dosis, nämlich 5mg ausreichend gewesen (Merke: langsame Steigerung, aber konsequente Steigerung der Dosis. Gilt allgemein in der guten Medizin!)

Was solltest du nun beachten. Allgemeine Maßnahmen (siehe oben) werden nicht ausreichen. Also sollte dein Medikamentenplan überprüft werden.

Deinen Angaben zufolge nimmst du regelmäßig, das heißt täglich:

ASS 100 mg,Vigantoletten 1.000IE und*Candesartan* 32 mg.
Mit Candesartan hast du ein hervorragendes Medikament zur Senkung bzw. Stabilisierung des erhöhten Blutdrucks. Das Medikament ist ein AT-1-Rezeptor-Antagonist. Die Wirkung ist ähnlich der eines ACE-Hemmers.

An der Dosierung sollte eine Änderung erfolgen. Seit vielen Jahren hat sich eine Kombination bewährt aus:

ACE-Hemmer und AT-1-Rezeptor-AntagonistenDiuretika (entwässernde, harntreibende Mittel)Kalziumantagonisten bzw. Kalziumkanalblocker

Man würde mit einer Zweierkombination beginnen. Zusätzlich zum Candesartan (in niedriger Dosis) könnte ein Diuretikum, z.B. *Hydrochlorothiazid* eingesetzt werden.

Es gibt fertige Kombinationspräparate in Form Candesartan 16mg/Hydrochlorothiazid 12,5 mg. 

Gegebenenfalls kann dann ein Kalziumantagonisten bzw. Kalziumkanalblocker, wie Amlodipin hinzukommen.

Dabei ist stets zu beachten: der menschliche Organismus reagiert auf sorgfältig geplante Medikamentenänderung wie ein schwerer Ozeandampfer. Nicht sofort die Dosis erhöhen, wenn ein Erfolg nicht sofort erkennbar wird.

Sprich deinen Hausarzt an und schildere unsere jahrelange Beziehung.

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung.

Winfried

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Winfried,

vorab vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Stellungnahme, die ich zu würdigen weiß.

Gestern habe ich nun um 17.00 Uhr erneut Blutdruck ermittelt: 173/66 Puls 65

Bei der folgenden Kontrollmessung wiederum am linken Arm löste sich der Verband, weil das Gerät beim Zwischenstand 185 weiter auftanken wollte.

Bei der sofortigen Messung am rechten Arm dann: 178/69 Puls 63

Die Nacht verbrachte ich wegen des ständigen Drucks besonders im Zehenbereich der Füße mehr im Halbschlaf. UM 8.00 ging ich ins Bett. Um 0.30 Uhr erstes Wasserlassen. Um 2.15 Uhr wieder zur Toilette. Erneut am 5.30 Uhr. Um 6.15 Uhr aufgestanden. Um 7.30 Uhr vor dem Frühstück Blutdruck: 185/72 Puls 70.

Sofort Adalat 10 mg - lässt sich nicht teilen. Um 8.30 Uhr Blutdruck 148/41 Puls 81
Leichter Schwindel. Musste zunächst auf Bitten meine Frau sitzen bleiben.

Das Candesartan 32 mg lasse ich jetzt lieber mal weg. Ich werde es dann gegen 15.00 Uhr einnehmen.

Das Druckgefühl hat sich leider nun heute noch einmal gesteigert. Es sind nun beide Beine betroffen, also nicht nur die Füße. Ich zögere noch, ob ich heute überhaupt zum Training ins Studio gehen sollte.

Lieber Winfried, ich war in meinem Leben nie krank. Das kam erst als ich im Jahre 2000 meine selbständige Berufstätigkeit aufgab. Der erste Kontakt zu einem Urologen war der Auftakt um das Wissen, dass bei mir etwas zur Vorsorge getan werden musste.

Einen Hausarzt habe ich aktuell nicht. Meine Frau rät dringend, mich darum zu kümmern. 

Nächste Woche ist Termin beim Zahnarzt für einen größeren Eingriff. So wie ich mich jetzt fühle, werde ich das wohl absagen müssen! Ich bin froh, dass der Geist sprich der Kopf noch voll intakt ist. Ansonsten kann ich nur hoffen, dass sich das Druckgefühl wieder von selbst reduziert, denn medikamentös ist da nichts zu machen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald, 




> Gestern habe ich nun um 17.00 Uhr erneut Blutdruck ermittelt: 173/66 Puls 65
> 
> Bei der folgenden Kontrollmessung wiederum am linken Arm löste sich der Verband, weil das Gerät beim Zwischenstand 185 weiter auftanken wollte.
> 
> Bei der sofortigen Messung am rechten Arm dann: 178/69 Puls 63
> 
> Die Nacht verbrachte ich wegen des ständigen Drucks besonders im Zehenbereich der Füße mehr im Halbschlaf. UM 8.00 ging ich ins Bett. Um 0.30 Uhr erstes Wasserlassen. Um 2.15 Uhr wieder zur Toilette. Erneut am 5.30 Uhr. Um 6.15 Uhr aufgestanden. Um 7.30 Uhr vor dem Frühstück Blutdruck: 185/72 Puls 70.
> 
> Sofort Adalat 10 mg - lässt sich nicht teilen. Um 8.30 Uhr Blutdruck 148/41 Puls 81
> ...


Kein weiteres Herumdoktern!

Mein Rat: umgehend und dringend fachärztliche Behandlung. Heute!

Winfried

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Winfried,

habe eben telefonisch Kontakt mit einer sehr gut bewerteten Internistin aufgenommen. Direkt am Ort und nur wenig entfernt von unserem Haus. Leider ist es in dörflichen Gemeinden üblich, dass die Ärzte mittwochs geschlossen haben. Die Sprachbox gab mir dennoch etliche Hinweise, was ich tun könnte/sollte, wenns arg dringend wäre. Werde mich morgen früh um einen sofortigen Termin kümmern.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Trotz der Beschwerden habe ich mich gestern doch noch ins Sportstudio begeben, um, allderdings mit reduziertem Programm, wenigstens etwas für die Gesundung zu tun.

Heute morgen um 8.00 Uhr Blutdruck 209/78 Puls 64

Sofort erneut Adalat 10 mg.

Um 9.00 Uhr dann 172/58 Puls 81

Jetzt warte ich auf einen Rückruf von dem von mir ausgewählten hoffentlich zukünftigen Hausarzt.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Termin morgen um 7.30  Uhr im Ärztehaus Ludwigshafen-Gartenstadt.
*
Blutdruck um 10.15 Uhr 148/57 Puls 73 - wegen Adalat habe ich Candesartan heute weggelassen.

Zum Thema Polyneuropathie nur für wirklich Interessierte zum Nachlesen:

https://onlife-online.de/cipn/

https://shop.swissmedicalfood.com/produkt/onlife/

https://dr-edibon.de/wp-content/uplo...broschuere.pdf

https://www.tk.de/techniker/gesundhe...pathie-2016438

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/19...lyneuropathien

http://www.myelom.net/downloads/file...europathie.pdf

https://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten/polyneuropathie/

https://www.dgn.org/leitlinien/3754-...ropathien-2019

https://www.gesund-vital.de/kompakt/polyneuropathie

Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald, 




> Blutdruck um 10.15 Uhr 148/57 Puls 73 - wegen Adalat habe ich Candesartan heute weggelassen


Candesartan bitte nicht pausieren! Zusätzlich zu Adalat 10 mg wäre Candesartan 16 mg sinnvoll. 
Candesartan hat in dieser Dosierung keine "Sofortwirkung", der Medikamentenspiegel sollte aber nicht zu sehr absinken.

Also für heute:
- Candesartan 16 mg
- Adalat 10 mg

Viel Erfolg - und morgen hoffentlich eine gute Beratung.

Winfried

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Suche nach einem Hausarzt*

Das ursprünglich geplante Treffen bzw. eine Terminvereinbarung mit einer vor Ort ansässigen
 Internistin habe ich abgeblasen nachdem Nachbarn mir eine weniger gute Meinung zu der Ärztin 
offenbarten. Aber mit dem Arzt im Ärztehaus Lu-Gartenstadt war ich nun heute vollauf zufrieden.

Er hörte sich geduldig an, was ich für Beschwerden habe. Es wurde dann ein EKG gemacht,
 mit dem er sehr zufrieden war. Dann lauschte er, wie sich meine Atemgeräusche darstellten. 
Schießlich untersuchte er auf meinen ausdrücklichen Wunsch, der Vorschlag kam nicht von ihm,
 per Echokardiogramm meine Herzaktivitäten:

https://www.gesundheitsinformation.d...e.2668.de.html

https://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Echokardiographie

Weil wir gerade dabei waren, bat ich um Überprüfung der Größe meiner noch vorhandenen Prostata.
Es wurden ca.3 und 4 cm ermittelt, also etwa im Normbereich. Das beruhigt einen denn ja auch.
 Auch der gesamte Halsbereich mit weit nach hinten geneigtem Kopf wurde links und rechts sonografisch gründlich abgetastet.

Heute morgen Blutdruck 6.00 Uhr 185/72 Puls 69. Um die Werte nicht zu verfälschen, wenn der Arzt 
nach meinem Eintreffen um 7.30 Uhr den Blutdruck messen wird, verzichtete ich auf Adalat und schluckte 
lediglich das normale morgendliche Medikamenten-Trio. Beim Arzt um 8.30 Uhr dann 145/64 und Puls 74.
 Damit war er noch nicht zufrieden. Das sollte noch besser werden

Er war der Meinung, ich sollte zukünftig auf Adalat verzichten und neben Candesartan 32 mg
zusätzlich Amlodipin (besilat) Dexcel 5 mg  einsetzen. Das habe ich inzwischen gekauft.

Er will mich am 3.12.2019 um 16.30 Uhr noch einmal sehen. Meine PKH und den Befund der
 PSMA/PET/CT-Untersuchung habe ich ihm kopiert überlassen bzw. per E-Mail den entsprechenden
 Link übermittelt. Auch über mein aktuelles Problem Polyneuropathie habe ich ihm berichtet.
 Vielleicht hat er am Dienstag dann zumindest einen Rat, obwohl PNP nicht therapierbar ist.
Ich selbst kaufe aber auf eigene Verantwortung Onlife Tabletten.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Zwischenbericht
*
Heute um 8.00 Uhr Blutdruck 184/74 Puls 68

Um 9.30 Uhr dann nach dem Frühstück Tabletten geschluckt. Erstmals auch mit Amlodipin:

https://www.gelbe-liste.de/wirkstoffe/Amlodipin_20531

https://www.netdoktor.de/medikamente/amlodipin/

Wie beschrieben als Nebenwirkung Schwindel, der mich auf den Stuhl verbannte.

Um 11.00 Uhr dann 154/45 Puls 70.

Die Polyneuropathieprobleme unverändert heftig.

Beim apo-discounter habe ich mittlerweile onlife bestellt:

https://www.google.de/search?source=...4dUDCAc&uact=5

Wird am 3.12.2019 geliefert. Obs was bringt? Ein versuch kann nichts schaden.

https://onlife-online.de/wissen/

Gruß Harald

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Harald,

Du hast aber schon darauf gehört, was Winfried dir gesagt hat! Die wenigsten Blutdruckmittel wirken von jetzt auf gleich, wie das Adalat (Nifedipin).
Du solltest wenigstens 14 Tage bei dem gleichen Wirkstoff bleiben, bevor du eine Regulierung erwarten kannst. Ich brauche dir wohl nicht zu sagen, dass dein Körper nicht wie ein Auto funktioniert!

Hab´ mit dir und deinem Körper ein wenig Geduld.
Herzliche Grüße und gute Besserung
Heribert

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Heribert,

zunächst einmal vielen Dank für Deine guten Wünsche. Geduld habe ich eigentlich, obwohl ich manchmal 
auch ungeduldig werde, wenn mir irgend etwas nicht schnell genug bzw. zu langsam geht.

Heute bin ich aber etwas verunsichert.

Um 9.00 Uhr Blutdruck 169/71 Pulds 72

Nach dem Früstück um 11.00 Uhr Tabletten wie gestern, also mit Amlodipin.

Um 12.00 Uhr 179/58 Puls 72

Um 13.30 Uhr 169/63 Puls 61

Mein Frau meinte nun, dass in dem von ihr besuchten Sportstudio die Rede davon war,
 dass in dem ländlichen Wohngebiet, in dem wir wohnen, sehr ungewöhnliche
Luftverhältnisse herrschen würden, die das exakte Ermitteln des Blutdrucks
 erschweren würden. Diese Aussage stamme vom meist besuchten und sehr
 geschätzten Hausarzt am Ort.

Natürlich werde ich das am Dienstag auch mit dem Arzt besprechen. Immerhin
 habe ich ja Amlodipin auch gestern schon eingesetzt. Und da waren die Werte besser.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Blutdruck und Wetter
*
Bitte lesen:

https://www.blutdruckdaten.de/lexiko...nd-wetter.html

Bitte auch rechts anklicken und beachten, was sonst noch Blutdruck beeinflusst.

Harald

----------


## kopro

Hallo Harald,
die Ausage des Hausarztes kann ich nur bestätigen. Wir haben hier in der Vorderpfalz ein ausgesprochenes Belastungsklima und die 
Blutdruckwerte schwanken sehr stark vor allem bei Menschen über 80 zu denen wir ja zählen. Meine Frau und auch ich haben regelmäßig 
die Blutdruckwerte ermittelt und aufgezeichnet. Da ich schon über 50 Jahre Wetteraufzeichnungen mache konnte ich Zusammenhänge erkennen. Ein Grund ist sicher auch, daß die Adaptionsfähigkeit bei Älteren nachläßt und der Körper eine längere Reaktionszeit benötigt.
Dir alles Gute und eine schöne Adventszeit.

Konrad

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> die Ausage des Hausarztes kann ich nur bestätigen. Wir haben hier in der  Vorderpfalz ein ausgesprochenes Belastungsklima und die 
> Blutdruckwerte schwanken sehr stark vor allem bei Menschen über 80 zu denen wir ja zählen.


Vielen Dank Konrad für die Bestätigung. Ich bin aber trotz der manchmal irritierenden Blutdruckwerte heute wieder zum Sportstudio gefahren. Morgen werde ich die Werte von heute und morgen zusammenfassen und die Meinung meines Arztes erfragen, der übrigens keine Hausbesuche macht, aber mir versichert hat, sich soweit wie möglich um mich zu kümmern. Ich  gehe aber auch davon aus, dass ich so bald noch keine Hausbesuche, von wem auch immer, in Anspruch nehmen muss.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Heutiger Besuch beim neuen Arzt, dem ich vertraue
*
Die nachfolgenden Blutdruckwerte habe ich dem Arzt auf meinem Briefbogen gedruckt ausgehändigt.                             

30.11.2019  8.00 Uhr 184/74 Puls 68 - um 9.30 Uhr Tabletten - 11.00 Uhr 154/45 Puls 70

31.11.2019  8.00 Uhr 184/74 Puls 68 - Um 9.30 Uhr Tabletten - 11.00 Uhr 154/45 Puls 70

01.12.2019  9.00 Uhr 169/71 Puls 72 - um 11.00 Uhr Tabletten - 12.00 Uhr 170/58 Puls 72
13.30 Uhr 169/63 Puls 61

02.12.2019  7.15 Uhr 158/74 Puls 88  um 8.15 Uhr Tabletten - 9.45 Uhr 149/60 Puls 67

03.12.2019  7.00 Uhr 178/74 Puls 73  um 8.00 Uhr Tabletten - 11.00 Uhr 168/67 Puls 69

Auf Grund dieser weniger zufriedenstellenden Blutdruckwerte hat er mir empfohlen, das bislang von mir ganz gut vertragene Amlodipin auch 1 x abends einzusetzen.

Für den Zahnarzttermin am 5.12.2019, bei dem ein Implantat (Brücke) mit 2 tief greifenden Bohrlöchern erforderlich ist, empfahl er mir schon morgen ASS 100 mg auszusetzen.

Zum Verzehr von 2 Tabletten von Onlife für die Polyneuropathie ab morgen hat er keine Bedenken.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Bludruck 04.12.2019 - 6.30 Uhr - 177/66 Puls 72 - 8.30 Tabletten - 9.15 Uhr  1 x Onlife Tablette:

https://onlife-online.de/produkt/

10.00 Uhr 144/59  Puls 68

Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,




> Bludruck 04.12.2019 - 6.30 Uhr - 177/66 Puls 72 - 8.30 Tabletten


Bitte bezeichne die Tabletten mit Name und Dosierung, damit kann der Verlauf besser beurteilt werden.

Noch ein Wort zu den Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Wir gehen doch grundsätzlich davon aus, möglichst wenig Medikamente einnehmen zu müssen. Wenn notwendig, dann zumindest Tabletten der Art, die nach wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen definiert sind. Im Zweifelsfall, bei Auftreten von unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen, ist der Hersteller haftbar zu machen.

Wie sieht es aus mit sog. Medikamenten aus dem Bereich der NEM ? Wer haftet? Wer kennt die gegenseitigen Wechselwirkungen?

Kurzum, in deinem Falle, da du versuchst, deinen gefährlich hohen Blutdruck endlich vernünftig zu senken, würde ich auf das ganze Spektrum der zusätzlichen NEM verzichten.

Grundsatz: möglichst wenig Chemie einnehmen.

So, als Oberlehrer habe ich mich nun wiedermal betätigt. Und als Mediziner und Chatfreund wünsche ich Dir, lieber Harald, viel Geduld bei der Beseitigung einer Langzeitbombe (erhöhter Blutdruck): ein kreislaufbedingter Apoplex möge uns allen erspart bleiben.

Winfried

----------


## carloso

Hallo Harald
Jede Blutdrucksenker Medikament hat verschiedene Nebenwirkung, daher wäre es wichtig zu wissen welches Medikament du nimmst sogar die Firma Hersteller hatte bei mir Einfluss zumindest bei mir. Mein Medikament war von Candekor Comp von Pharma Tad 32/12,5 und als diese Firma nicht liefern konnte habe ich andere Cardesatan von AbZ bekommen und die Katastrophe war perfekt hatte Nachts 220/110 habe dann von Hexal bekommen es war dasselbe ging dann zum Kardialogen und der hat mir BisoLich und SEVIKAR HCT verschrieben und da ging es mir wie dir 90/60
Aus meiner Not habe ich die Firma TAD angerufen und die sagten mir das erst ab Januar 2020 Lieferbar sind. Habe dann in München versucht Apotheken anzurufen ob sie das Medikament Candekor Comp 32/12,5 hätten und hatte Glück das die Ostapotheke eine letzte Packung hatte. Seit dieser Zeit ist alles wieder OK.
Mein Hausarzt hat darüber gelacht und der Kardiologe hat den Kopf geschüttelt. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das dies spyichisch auswirkung hatte.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Winfried,

die Tabletten habe ich nach dem Frühstück eingenommen, wobei natürlch danach auch das Zeitunglesen nicht zu kurz kommt. Auf den nüchternen Magen möchte ich die Tabletten eigentlich niemals einnehmen.

Im Beitrag # 141 hatte ich die Medikamente 

erwähnt, die ich täglich, also auch am 26.11.2019
geschluckt habe: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...r-Sache/page15

Aber nachfolgend der mir gestern ausgehändigte Medikationsplan:

 

Die Candesartan Tabletten, die ich in den letzten 3 Monaten eingenommen habe, waren/sind von AbZ Pharma GmbH. Auf dem Rezept von 29.112019 war vermerkt Hexal. Bekommen habe ich in der Apotheke Candesartan Heumann (Candesartancilexetil).

https://www.heumann.de/de/home.html

https://www.meine-gesundheit.de/phar...enerica-KG_223

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass diese Heumann Tabletten ebenso wirken wie die von AbZ Pharma bzw. die auf dem Rezept vermerkten Hexal Candesartan 32 mg. 

Der Arzt hatte wirklich keine Bedenken bei Onlife, das ich vorhin nach Rückkehr vom Training heute ein zweites Mal eingesetzt habe.

Das auch von Dir empfohlene Amlodipin vertrage ich inzwischen schon ganz gut.

Nachdem die Herzwerte vom Arzt für sehr gut befunden wurden, wird mir wohl auch ein Apoplex
in noch nicht absehbarer Zeit erspart bleiben.

@Karl, vielen Dank, dass Du junger Wanderer Dich auch in diesem thread zu Wort gemeldet hast.
Deine Probleme mit den unterschiedlichen Wirkungen von Candesartan abhängig vom Hersteller
 oder Lieferanten habe ich bislang nicht gehabt. Ich habe aber auch nie darauf geachtet, vom wem das Candesartan war.

Harald

----------


## Heribert

> @Karl, vielen Dank, dass Du junger Wanderer Dich auch in diesem thread zu Wort gemeldet hast.
> Deine Probleme mit den unterschiedlichen Wirkungen von Candesartan abhängig vom Hersteller
>  oder Lieferanten habe ich bislang nicht gehabt. Ich habe aber auch nie darauf geachtet, vom wem das Candesartan war.


Zudem sollte man immer mit der Anwendung von zentral wirkenden Medikamenten vorsichtig sein, wenn Magensäure hemmende Medikamente (PPI) eingenommen werden.

*Zu PPI hier mehr:
*
Heribert

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Heribert,

ausnahmsweise kann ich Dir nun heute überhaupt nicht folgen:

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/18...peninhibitoren

https://www.diagnosia.com/5-haeufige...rapie-mit-ppi/

Ich habe kein Sodbrennen und in der Richtung nur selten mal ein Problem gehabt, und wenn dann hat sich das nach einem kräftigen Schluck Wasser wieder von selbst erledigt.

Welche magensäurehemmenden Medikamente zählen denn aktuell zu den von mir eingesetzten Medikamenten ?

Vielleicht bin ich heute abend etwas begriffsstutzig?

Bitte kläre mich auf.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Harald,

meine Antwort bezieht sich auf die Erfahrung von Karl, der wohl Probleme mit Generika des gleichen Wirkstoffs hat. Wenn also, so wie bei ihm, der gleiche Wirkstoff eines anderen Herstellers keine Wirkung zeigt oder andere Nebenwirkungen aufweist, kann das an der Zusammensetzung der Magensäure liegen. Besonders dann, wenn PPI´s (Protonenpumpeninhibitoren) wie Pantoprazol oder Omeprazol als Magenschutz eingenommen werden. 
Andere Säurezusammensetzungen der Magensäure können die Auflösung von Tabletten, Dragees, Kapseln etc. verhindern oder dämmen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen, lieber Heribert,

hab Dank für Deine Richtigstellung. Ich war wirklich schon etwas verunsichert und wähnte schon einen Zusammenhang mit dem als NEM erklärten Onlife.

https://dr-edibon.de/magazin/blog/27...spitzengefuehl

Ich habe deshalb stichwortartig einige Schlagwörter aus der Beschreibung der Zusammensetzung von Onlife aufgegriffen ud etwas gegoogelt:

https://www.dr-johanna-budwig.de/alp...lensaeure.html

https://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Linols%C3%A4ure

https://www.naturspross.ch/praxis/na...e-fettsaeuren/

https://www.orthoknowledge.eu/forsch...schmerzmittel/

Es hat wohl doch eindeutig viele Vorteile und zumindest bei mir noch nicht zu erkennende
Nachteile. Ich hoffe, dass ich mit Onlife nichts falsch mache.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Ohne Kommentar*

5.12.2019 um 7.00 Uhr - 179/70 Puls 69

um 8.00 Uhr Tabletten ohne 100 mg ASS

9.00 Uhr - 156/55 Puls 72

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Verpackung von Onlife

Ich habe mal die Verpackung der Onlife-Tabletten auseinandergeschnippelt und die  unbeschriftete Innenseite wieder zusammengeklebt.

 

So kann man exakt erkennen, was drin ist.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Blutdruck
*
6.12.2019 - 7.15 Uhr - 183/72 Püls 70 - 9.00 Uhr Tabletten - 10.30 Uhr 152/57 Puls 69

7.12.2019 - 7.30 Uhr - 180/78 Puls 75 - 8.30 Uhr Tabletten - 10.00 Uhr 149/63 Puls 71

----------


## Michi1

Harald als es bei mir auch so war das der Blutdruck vor dem Frühstück zu hoch war habe ich die Hälfte der Tabletten Abends genommen. Da hat dann auch in der Früh alles gepasst.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Michi,




> Harald als es bei mir auch so war das der Blutdruck vor dem Frühstück zu hoch war habe ich die Hälfte der Tabletten Abends genommen. Da hat dann auch in der Früh alles gepasst.


Deine Beobachtung ist medizinisch logisch und nachvollziehbar. Die natürliche Uhr lässt den Blutdruck beim normalen Alltagsmenschen  also keine Schichtarbeit, keine abendlichen Stresssituationen, wie Politiker sie oft erleben  gegen 23:00 stark absinken. Um Mitternacht Tiefstwert, gegen 3:00-4:00 Anstieg des nächtlichen Blutdruckes auf Normalwerte, beim Hochdruckpatienten eben auf Höchstwerte. 

Das alles nennt man circadianes Bludruckverhalten und wird bei der 24-Stunden-Blutdruckmessung schön sichtbar. Übrigens, nicht selten kommt es deshalb in den frühen Morgenstunden zum Auftreten von Herzinfarkt und Schlaganfall.

Es ist also logisch, dass ein erhöhter Blutdruck besser behandelt wird, wenn die Tabletten zum Abend eingenommen werden. Wenigstens zum Teil, so wie du es machst.

In einigen internationalen Studien wird dieses Vorgehen als Empfehlung beschrieben. 

Ich habe es vielen Patienten immer so empfohlen. Mir ist persönlich die Morgeneinnahme sicherer, weil beim Zähneputzen die Dosierschachtel eh bereitsteht, und das zur gleichen Zeit. Abends kann es früher oder später werden...

Winfried

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Winfried,

das Amlodipin nehme ich ja lt. Medikationsplan nun schon zusätzlich abends, also vor dem Zubettgehen ein. Meine Frau erklärte mir gerade eben, dass auch sie ihre Blutdrucktablette mittig in 2 Hälften teilt und eine Hälfte abends einnimmt. Ich werde das nun heute abend auch mit Candesartan 32 mg machen und morgen berichten.

Vielen Dank an Dich und Michi.

Übrigens 2 x die Onlife Tabletten täglich sind mir bislang gut bekommen und ich habe schon 2 Nächte damit gut schlafen können.

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,

du machst alles richtig. Geduld!

Winfried

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Winfried,

Du hast schon das Stichwort gegeben, nämlich *"Geduld"
*
8.12.2019 - 7.30 Uhr - 179/65 Puls 65 - 9.45 Uhr Tabletten - 11.00 Uhr 167/55 Puls 64

Auch meine Frau meinte, dass sich das erst einpendeln müsste.  Also schaun mer mal, wie es besser werden wird.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ach war das eben spannend und aufregend, als die Damenstaffel beim Biathlon fast noch aufs Podest gekommen wäre. Schade, nur wenige Sekunden fehlten. Mein Blutdruck hat sich aber schon wieder stabilisiert und zur Nacht schlucke ich brav, was vorgesehen.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

9.12.2019 - 7.00 Uhr - 176/71 Puls 67 - 8.15 Uhr Tabletten - 10.00 Uhr 150/50 Puls 73

10.12.2019  7.40 Uhr - 169/66 Puls 67 - 9.10 Uhr Tabletten - 10.30 Uhr 158/46 Puls 69

Nachdem ich nun abends Amlodipin zusätzlich und eine halbe Candesartan 32 mg eingenommen hatte, verunsichert mich aber nun der Wert *46

*Ich habe eben meinen Arzt per E-Mail um seine Meinung gebeten.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen,

mein Arzt hat gestern kurz vor 18.00 Uhr kurz geantwortet: *"erstmal so weiter machen, Werte abwarten, wie weiterer Verlauf ist, beunruhigen nicht"
*
Von Freunden habe ich zudem erfahren, dass es Fälle gibt, wo der untere Wert ständig zwischen 44 und 46 lag.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

11.12.2019  6.20 Uhr - 157/64 Puls 66 - 8.00 Uhr Tabletten -  9.40 Uhr 149/*39* Puls 69

Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

edit da vertippt

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Reinhold,

sollte das bearbeitet, also entfernt werden? Dann solltest Du Ralf bitten, das zu tun.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Am 11.12. 2019 habe ich um 17.45 Uhr noch mal gemssen: 144/62 Puls 67

12.12.2019  7.00 Uhr - 167/69 Puls 69 - 8.00 Uhr Tabletten  - 9.40 Uhr 146/51 Puls 72

13.12.2019  6.20 Uhr - 157/64 Puls 68 - 8.10 Uhr Tabletten  - 9.25 Uhr 154/64 Puls 71 

Gestern ist nun das Implantat vom Zahnarzt gesetzt worden. Zuvor war ja ein wackeliger Schneidezahn gezogen worden, der zudem mittig schon abgebrochen war. Und einige Wochen später ist eine über 40 Jahre alte Brückenverbindung, die 6 Zähne beinhaltete, entfernt worden. Und genau an dieser Stelle soll nach Verheilen der Wunde nach Implantatsetzung eine neue Brücke drüber kommen. Ein leichteres längeres Nachbluten wohl von Amlodipin ausgelöst, veranlasste mich etwas verunsichert gestern später noch mal zum Zahnarzt zu fahren. Aber er konnte mich beruhigen und meinte, dass das normal sei und von selbst aufhören würde. Es war so. Die Wunde wurde zugenäht, aber der kräftige Nylonfaden ist schon lästig, weil er ständig beim Schlucken gegen die Zunge trifft. Nächsten Donnerstag werden die Fäden gezogen.

Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,




> Ein leichteres längeres Nachbluten wohl von Amlodipin ausgelöst


...das wird's nicht gewesen sein. Schon eher das abgesetzte ASS.

Wegen der immer noch zu hohen RR-Werte solltest du nach einem Diuretikum fragen.

Winfried

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Winfried,

komme gerade vom Training. Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis! Leider ist am Freitag nachmittag 
die Arztpraxis geschlossen. Ich habe dennoch eine E-Mail abgesandt, um die Meinung zu einem
Diuretikum zu erfragen:

https://www.blutdruckdaten.de/lexikon/diuretika-wassertabletten.html

Herzliche Grüße und einen ruhigen 3. Advent wünscht Dir

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Winfried,

mein Arzt war gestern nicht im Ärztehaus. Er hat mich aber heute angerufen und meinte, dass Dein Vorschlag mit dem Diuretikum auch von ihm für gut befunden wird. Das Rezept dafür werde ich morgen im Briefkasten haben.

Das sind die Werte der letzten 4 Tage:

14.12.2019  7.30 Uhr - 148/64 Puls 74 - 9.00 Uhr Tabletten - 11.20 Uhr 148/55 Puls 69

15.12.2019  7.30 Uhr - 165/59 Puls 68 - 9.00 Uhr Tabletten - 10.00 Uhr 151/56 Puls 72

16.12.2019  6.30 Uhr - 163/65 Puls 65 - 8.15 Uhr Tabletten - 10.00 Uhr 148/52 Puls 69

17.12.2019  6.15 Uhr - 139/64 Puls 71 - 8.00 Uhr Tabletten   -    9.30 Uhr 150/64 Puls 75

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Winfried,

inzwischen sind fast 17 Monate vergangen.

Ich kann nun berichten, dass das Thema zu hohe Bludruckwerte abgehakt werden kann.
Denn seit Monaten schon sind sie täglich im gewünschten Bereich bei durchschnittlich 129/58 und Puls 74 
und nach Einnahme der Tabletten ca. 1 Stunde später durchschnittlich bei 119/56 und Puls 68.

Es gäbe natürlich noch sehr viel mehr über meinen allgemeinen Gesundheitszustand hinzuzufügen.

Ergänzend habe ich aber vor ein paar Tagen bei einem sehr versierten Internisten eine sehr gründliche Überprüfung vornehmen lassen.

Dazu der heute eingegangene Bericht incl. etlicher Blutwerte:

  

Zum Vergrößern bitte auf die Bilder klicken.

Eine Gewichtsreduzierung ist mir dank der Kochkünste meiner Frau inzwischen, wenn auch nur in eher bescheidenem Umfang, auch gelungen. Aber die Bemühungen werden fortgesetzt, d.h. um ca. 8.00 Uhr frühstücken und letzte Mahlzeit um ca. 16.00 Uhr. Das hatte ein Forumsuser so vorgeschlagen, und es scheint zu klappen.

Bis demnächst.* Und bleibt geund.
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## Horst1949

Lieber Harald,
trotz Abklebens ist Dein Klarname und Deine Wohnanschrift auf den eingescannten Fotos zu erkennen.
Gruß Horst

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Total überrascht piesackten mich in der vergangenen Nacht plötzlich in nur wenige Sekunden Abstände stechende 
Schmerzen auf der linken Seite des rechten Beins um das Kniegelenk herum.

Ob das erstmals Auswirkungen von der bestehenden Polyneuropathie sind, kann zumindest ich nicht beurteilen.
 Meine Frau hat nun heute früh mit CBD Gel, nämlich RubaXX Cannabis, den Bereich um das Knie behandelt.
 Es scheint aktuell zu wirken. Wie lange es hält bleibt abzuwarten. Jetzt, wo ich das schreibe, beginnt es jedoch schon wieder.
Also nun doch Ibuprofen 400 schlucken. Möglich, dass ein Orthopäde das überprüfen muss
 und in den Schleimbeutel eine Spritze eingibt.

Nachstehend mein aktuelle PKH: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Lieber Harald,
> trotz Abklebens ist Dein Klarname und Deine Wohnanschrift auf den eingescannten Fotos zu erkennen.
> Gruß Horst


Lieber Horst,

vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Es ist aber wohl nur auf dem 2. Blatt der Nachnahme zu erkennen. Die Anschrift sehe ich auf dem ersten Blatt nicht.
Die Einbrecher werden ja wohl nicht kommen, aber wegen Pandemie sind wir bzw. ist zumindest einer von uns  ohnehin immer daheim.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Rastaman

> Die Anschrift sehe ich auf dem ersten Blatt nicht.
> Die Einbrecher werden ja wohl nicht kommen...


Doch, Harald,

wenn man genau guckt, sind sowohl Name als auch komplette Adresse zu erkennen. Du hast auch früher hin und wieder Befunde o.ä. incl. Name + Adresse eingestellt, zu Zeiten, als Du (via Forum) die Welt hast wissen lassen, daß Du dann 3 Wochen nach so-und-so fahren wirst. Ich weiß nicht ob das Naivität oder mangelnde Phantasie ist. Aber es sollte bekannt sein, daß es neben den üblichen Gelegenheitseinbrechern gut organisierte Einbrecherbanden gibt, die meisten aus dem süd-/östlichen Europa (*), die ein wenig intelligenter vorgehen, indem sie soziale Medien, Foren & Co. durchflöhen nach solchen Hinweisen.

Man sollte nicht vergessen, daß wir uns hier in einem ziemlich öffentlichen Raum bewegen und Klarnamen/Adressen so eine Sache sind, schon ganz und gar, wenn man immer mal wieder Hinweise auf seinen Wohlstand gibt. Du wirst nicht wollen, daß, während Du fröhlich in so-und-so unterwegs bist, Deine Frau des nachts von unfreundlichen dunkel gekleideten "Besuchern" überrascht wird

(*) Sorry für die P-Incorrectness, aber es hilft ja nicht, die Realität auszublenden.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Rastaman,

meine Frau hat auf meine Information hin, dass man unsere Anschrift etc. erkennen kann, nur mit der Schulter
gezuckt und meinte sinngemäß, bei uns gibt es nichts zu holen, außer unserem Leben.
Ob das normalen Einbrechern genügt? Es sei denn, es wären potentielle Mörder, die Lust am Umbringen empfinden.

Und da gibt es sicher lohnendere z. B. jüngere Opfer als alte Männer.

Herzliche Grüße auch an Briele

Harald

----------


## ursus47

Darf ich dazu ein SPÄßCHEN machen.
Ich fragte mal meinen Nachbar warum er nie die Haustür abschließt.
Er meinte wenn jemand was bringen will solle er es auf den Küchentisch legen
Grins

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Ursus,

gelungener Spaß von Dir!!

Ein Auszug aus meiner PKH:

Der HNO-Arzt Dr. Kämmerer diagnostizierte Chronische Hypopharyngitis.

Da bei ihm eine Laryngoskopie nicht möglich war, übergab er mir eine
Überweisung für die Hals-Nasen-Ohrenklinik im Klinikum Ludwigshafen,
und zwar zu Händen Professor Delank.

Es wurde für den 25.5.2021 ein Termin für eine Prämedikation und Aufklärung vereinbart.

Am 27.5.2021 ist Termin für die stationäre Aufnahme in diese HNO-Klinik.
Die anfänglich gewünschte zweitägige Aufnahme, also mit 2 Übernachtungen,
konnte nach meiner Weigerung auf eine ambulante Behandlung festgelegt werden.
Und meine Frau darf ganztägig mit im Zimmer sein. Ganztägig sei notwendig,
um bei evtl. Nachbluten sofort eingreifen zu können.

Dieser ganze Ablauf ist erforderlich, damit die Ursache des ständigen
Schluckbedürfnisses und des damit verbundenen nächtlichen Ärgers mit
verletzter und entzündeter Zunge herausgefunden werden kann.

Ein bißchen Bammel vor dieser Untersuchung habe ich schon, und zwar
wegen der erforderlichen Anästhesie.

Es wurde 2019 ja eine PSMA/PET/CT-Untersuchung vorgenommen. Da wurde auch festgestellt:

Ansonsten physiologische Radiopharmakonspeicherung im Bereich der Tränendrüsen, der Speicheldrüsen,
 der Leber, der Milz, in Teilen des Intestinums sowie im Bereich der ableitenden Harnwege.

Aber gestern bekam ich eine Empfehlung von unserem Forumsmuser W. Rellok, nämlich täglich eine Stunde vor
dem Schlafengehen 1 Pantoprazol 20 mg einzunehmen. Die Wirkung war ganz erstaunlich. Das lästige
Dauerschluckbedürfnis konnte erfreulich reduziert werden. 

Lieber Winfried, 

auch an dieser Stelle noch einmal vielen Dank für den hilfreichen Hinweis. 

HerzlicheGrüße

 Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Am 25.5.2021 war ich von meiner lieben Frau begleitet zu dem Anästhesie-Vorgespräch Im Klinikum Ludwigshafen. Obwohl ich 2 x gegen Covid geimpft wurde und inzwischen mehr als 3 Wochen vergangen waren, musste ich mich bei regnerischem Wetter ohne jede Sitzmöglichkeit an eine lange Schlange von Menschen hinten anstellen, um einen
Abstrich durch die Nase für einen PCR-Test machen zu lassen. Auch meiner Frau blieb das nicht erspart.

Wir bekamen beide einen Aufkleber an die Kleidung als Tagespass geklebt, der uns erlaubte, die Klinik zu betreten.
Endlos Gänge führten zunächst in die Anmeldung zur ärztlichen Voruntersuchung in der HNO-Klinik.

Wir waren mit dem Auto um 8.20 Uhr am Klinikum eingetroffen. Kein Parkplatz!. Meine Frau fand ziemlich
 weit weg vom Haupteingang einen Parkplatz, denn nur über den Haupteingang 
bekam man mit dem Tagespass Zutritt ins Krankenhaus.

Nachdem wir fast 3 Stunden in der Abteilung zur ärztlichen Voruntersuchung gewartet hatten, wurde es meiner
Frau zu dumm und sie bat mich, aufzustehen und wir sollten besser oder lieber wieder heimfahren. Ich bat 
sie um weitere 10 Minuten Wartezeit. Irgendjemand hatte wohl bemerkt, was wir vorhatten und plötzlich
 erschien sogar der Herr Professor. Die anfängliche Begeisterung hierfür verschwand sehr rasch,
 als dieser Professor nach einigen Fragen zu meiner Hörfähigkeit bzw. meinem Hörgerät mir plötzlich
 als 88 Jahre altem Mann ein Cochlea-Implantat schmackhaft mache wollte, was ich sehr erstaunt ablehnte.
 Seine ärztliche Mitarbeiterin nahm mir noch Blut ab,erklärte mir aber trotz Nachfragen sehr wenig zu der
 2 Tage später folgenden Operation in meinem Halsbereich bzw. hauptsächlich der Zunge.

Dann erklärte man uns den Weg zu der weit entfernten Anästhesie-Abteilung. Meine Frau hatte 
einen Rollwagen ergattert und fuhr mich darin sitzend zu dieser Abteilung. Dort angekommen 
stellten wir fest, dass 14 Personen schon im Wartesaal warteten und nur ein Arzt dort tätig war. 
Das hätte weitere Sunden des Wartens erfordert.

Ich stimmte auch sofort zu, heimzufahren. Das war es dann. Um 6.00 Uhr aufgestanden und 
am Nachmittag wieder daheim. Ansonsten ist nichts gewesen. Nur der Eindruck, dass diese Klinik
 ihre Interessen für wichtiger hielt, als einem Patienten wirklich Hilfe zu bieten, ist verblieben.

Übrigens hatte man mir schon vor mehr als 40 Jahren in Hannover ein solches, schon damals sehr kostspieliges
Cochlea Implantat, allerdings ohne Garantie, das es funktionieren würde angeboten.

Dazu das:

Wiederherstellung des Hörvermögens durch auditorische Implantate. Dazu zählen die Cochlea-Implantate bei Ausfall des Innenohrs, die zentral auditorischen Implantate im Bereich von Mittelhirn und Hirnstamm bei neuraler [...] schung in neuartige Methoden umgesetzt und verwertet werden. Zu nennen sind hier neuartige Cochlea-Implantat-Elektroden zur Hörerhaltung bei partieller Taubheit, das auditorische Mittelhirnimplantat sowie [...] überprüft werden. Basis dafür ist das weltweit größte Programm für implantierbare Hörhilfen (Cochlea-Implantat, implantierbare Hörgeräte) mit mehreren Tausend bereits versorgter Patienten. 

Wie Cochlea-Implantate funktionieren:

Cochlea-Implantate sind dafür entwickelt worden, die beschädigten Haarsinneszellen in der Cochlea zu umgehen
und den Hörnerv direkt zu stimulieren. Für Kandidaten mit passender Indikation können so Geräusche klarer 
gehört werden als mit einem Hörgerät.

Cochlea-Implantate können den Zugang zu Geräuschen ermöglichen, die Sie bisher nicht wahrnehmen konnten.

Das Cochlear Nucleus® System besteht aus den folgenden zwei Hauptkomponenten:

dem externen Soundprozessor und dem in einem chirurgischen Eingriff unter die Haut eingesetzten Implantat, an dem ein Elektrodenträger befestigt ist, der in die Cochlea eingeschoben wird

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ich nehme weiterhin neben blutdrucksenkenden Medikamenten täglich morgens 1 x 150 mg Bicalutamid. Weiterhin keine belastenden Schmerzen. Eine erneute Blutentnahme, insbesondere wegen PSA und Testo, werde ich erst wieder im Juli in meinem Stammlabor vornehmen lassen. Das aber mehr aus Vorsicht, um nicht zu verpassen, wenn es wieder
ernst werden sollte.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hi Harald,
WO läßt Du denn das PSA (Stammlabor) bestimmen? Und zu welchem Preis (nur PSA)?

Coronagruss
Wolfgang vom Wolfgangsee

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hi Harald,
> WO läßt Du denn das PSA (Stammlabor) bestimmen? Und zu welchem Preis (nur PSA)?
> 
> Coronagruss
> Wolfgang vom Wolfgangsee


Moin Wolfgang,

im Labor Dr. Klein Dr. Schmitt GmbH, also www.lab-kl.de E-Mail: info@lab-kl.de

PSA kostet   20.11 Blutentnahme  2.68. Da ich ja alle relevanten Werte ermitteln lasse, lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall. 
Und ich habe die Werte schon am frühen Nachmittag, wenn ich mir vor 10.00 Uhr Blut habe abzapfen lassen.
Mit der Karte ab 60 komme ich bequem und preiswert zum Labor. Adam war auch schon mal da.

Die Preise sind von Umsatzsteuer befreit.

Meine PKH: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Und es geht weiter, oder besser aufwärts, nämlich gestern mal wieder vorzüglich in einem gemütlichen Restaurant in der Pfalz,
in der Nähe von  Bad Dürkheim, nach Vorzeigen der vollständigen Impfbescheinigung im Innenbereich gespeist und getrunken.

Und das von mir bevorzugte Fitness-Center in Mannheim hat seit heute wieder geöffnet:

https://www.venicebeach-fitness.de/covid-19-infos/regeln-und-hinweise/baden-wuerttemberg.html

Also morgen bin ich wieder dabei, um besonders an Geräten erschlaffte Muskeln wieder zu beleben.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Inzwischen habe ich mich, wie andernorts schon erwähnt, für 14 Tage Erholung von daheim abgemeldet. Meine Frau hat mich gestern noch zum Bahnhof gefahren.

Dankbarkeit ist die Anerkennung für eine Wohltat, die in mir freudiges, positives Empfinden auslöst. Wohlwollen entgegenzubringen, sich ausgiebig freuen, und aus ganzem Herzen danken, das ist nicht selbstverständlich. Mit sich selbst ins Reine kommen, Körper, Geist und Seele in Einklang bringen.

Innehalten und dem Trubel der heutigen Zeit sowie der unablässigen Informationsflut entfliehen, sich wohl einbetten in ein Umfeld, das Sicherheit und Erfüllung  verspricht. Dann erst ist es möglich, mit offenen Händen und erfülltem Herzen zu geben - und auch zu nehmen.

Ich genieße nun seit gestern den großzügigen Kurpark von Bad Mergentheim mit seinen schier endlosen Wanderwegen. Und trotz meiner Gehprobleme
habe ich mit meinem Spazierstock schon etliche Kilometer abgespult. Und das Wetter spielt mit. Trotz der aktuellen Hitzewelle kann man es unter den reichlich vorhandenen großen Bäumen, die Schatten spenden, ganz gut aushalten. Und an Sitzbänken zum Verschnaufen mangelt es auch nicht.
Ich bin einfach nur glücklich und zufrieden. Und Prostatakrebs ist momentan eher Nebensache.

Harald

----------


## ursus47

Ach wie schön

----------


## MartinWK

Mit sich ins Reine kommen - das geht mit Drogen oder Autosuggestion (sprich Verstand aus) oder man erreicht es wie du, Harald: in der Balance zwischen Gefühl und Vernunft. Alles Gute!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ach wie schön


Hallo Ursus,

es war heute eine himmlische Ruhe im Kurpark. Nur vereinzelt taucht mal eine Frau oder ein Mann oder ein Pärchen auf. Vielfältiges Vogelgezwitscher oder auch so etwas wie Gesang, ist zu hören. Man kann wirklich entspannt ein Buch lesen- Es stört einen kein Mensch- 

Und an den Wasserspielen, also den singenden Fontänen, ähnlich wie in Hamburg im Park Planten und Bloomen oder Marienbad war in der Frühe noch nichts los.

Und gestern ab 15.30 Uhr spielten dort ungarische Musiker auf der schön mit viel Blumen geschmückten Bühne Evergreens. Es war einfach ein Genuss-

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Mit sich ins Reine kommen - das geht mit Drogen oder Autosuggestion (sprich Verstand aus) oder man erreicht es wie du, Harald: in der Balance zwischen Gefühl und Vernunft. Alles Gute!


Hi Martin,

Deine meist wissenschaftlich fundierten Beiträge lese ich gern!! Und deshalb freut es mich, dass Du Dich auch auf diesen eher sehr persönlichen thread
zu Wort gemeldet hast. Mit Drogen habe ich nichts am Hut, aber mein täglicher Rotwein bekommt mir auch an diesem Erholungsort sehr gut.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Michi1

Du schreibst du bist nur 2 Wochen, hast du keine Möglichkeit eine Kur zu beantragen. Das sind dann mindestens 3 Wochen. Auch den Kurort kann man sich aussuchen. Ich nütze das immer aus und für mich ist so eine Kur wie Urlaub. !0 € Zuzahlung am Tag ist zu vernachlässigen.

----------


## ursus47

ich vermute mal dass Harald etwas vermögend ist und sich als Selbstzahler natürlich auch noch andere Leckerlis leisten kann.
Ich gönne es ihm er wird sein Geld nicht gestohlen haben.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Du schreibst du bist nur 2 Wochen, hast du keine Möglichkeit eine Kur zu beantragen. Das sind dann mindestens 3 Wochen. Auch den Kurort kann man sich aussuchen. Ich nütze das immer aus und für mich ist so eine Kur wie Urlaub. !0  Zuzahlung am Tag ist zu vernachlässigen.


Lieber Michi,

tatsächlich hat auf Veranlassung der Urologie vom Klinikum Ludwigshafen der Sozialdienst Initiative ergriffen und bei der Rentenversicherung einen Antrag für eine Reha eingereicht. Dazu war erforderlich, dass sehr viel Papierkrieg anfiel. Meine Frau hat das für mich erledigt. Letzte Woche kam ein Zwischenbescheid, dass der Antrag eingegangen wäre und geprüft würde.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> ich vermute mal dass Harald etwas vermögend ist und sich als Selbstzahler natürlich auch noch andere Leckerlis leisten kann.
> Ich gönne es ihm er wird sein Geld nicht gestohlen haben.


Hi Ursus,

Du vermutest nicht so ganz verkehrt. Meiner Frau und mir  geht es zumindest finanziell relativ gut. Und dafür haben wir viele Jahre sehr hart gearbeitet.
Diese 14 Tage habe ich mir mit dem Einverständnis meiner Frau selbst gegönnt. Und das genieße ich,

Gruß Harald

----------


## ursus47

Ja, tu das
Urs

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ja, tu das
> Urs


Moin Ursus,

ja das tue ich, aber ich bin auch noch aktiv. Gestern habe ich z.B. das beeindruckende Schloss von Bad Mergentheim aufgesucht:

Schloss Mergentheim  Wikipedia

War ganz schön anstrengend bei der Hitze. Und wegen der auch heute herrschenden Hitze lasse ich es mal ein wenig lockerer angehen.

Herzliche Grüße und *bleib gesund trotz Pandemie
*
Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ja die Hitze macht vielen Menschen zu schaffen. Sogar den Fußballern wurden gestern bei ihren Spielen Pausen zum Trinken eingeräumt.
Ich kann es  im Schatten im Kurpark bei heute leichtem Wind ganz gut aushalten. 

Ich wünsche ganz besonders den älteren Forumsusern, dass sie ebenfalls gut über die Runden kommen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Na ja,

eigentlich wollte ich heute früh nach Weikersheim. Aber weil der Bus Verspätung hatte, war der Zug schon weg. Habe dann einfach spontan den nächsten Zug, der zwar in eine andere Richtung fuhr, genommen und bin in Tauberbischofsheim ausgestiegen. Das war ebenso lohnend mit Besuch der Altstadt und des Schlosses. Das Leben kann auch mit oder trotz Prostatakrebs so schön sein. Es lohnt sich, auf dieser Welt zu leben.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Mensch Harald, führst Du hier schon ein Reisetagebuch, auf den Spuren Sven Hedins? :Blinzeln: )
Noch viel Spass in Weikersheim!

Corona-Gruss
Wolfgang vom Wolfgangsee

----------


## Juergen73

Hallo Harald,

ich kann dir nur raten das kostenlose Getränkeangebot in der Wandelhalle nicht anzunehmen. Da gibt es nämlich Quellen deren Wasser total unangenehm schmeckt.

Wir waren dort vor knapp 2 Jahren.

In Markelsheim kannst du eine Kellerei besichtigen wenn dich das interessiert.

Ich wünsche dir noch weiterhin einen schönen Urlaub.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Mensch Harald, führst Du hier schon ein Reisetagebuch, auf den Spuren Sven Hedins?)
> Noch viel Spass in Weikersheim!
> 
> Corona-Gruss
> Wolfgang vom Wolfgangsee


Hi Wolfgang,

bin noch in Bad Mergentheim. Weikersheim vielleicht morgen oder übermorgen.
Bist Du tatsächlich immer noch am Wolfgangsee?

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Harald,
> 
> ich kann dir nur raten das kostenlose Getränkeangebot in der Wandelhalle nicht anzunehmen. Da gibt es nämlich Quellen deren Wasser total unangenehm schmeckt.
> 
> Wir waren dort vor knapp 2 Jahren.
> 
> In Markelsheim kannst du eine Kellerei besichtigen wenn dich das interessiert.
> 
> Ich wünsche dir noch weiterhin einen schönen Urlaub.


Hi Jürgen,

dank meiner Kurkarte habe ich erst 1 x einen kostenlosen Becher Brunnenwasser getrunken. Schmeckt nicht besonders. Deshalb auch nur 1 x

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

heute Nacht hat es hier auch gewittert und alle Parkbänke sind pitschenass.

Trotzdem bin ich heute eine sehr lange Strecke gelaufen, ohne mich hinsetzen zu können.

Ich bin heute bis zum Rosengarten und den japanischen Garten gelaufen.
 
Es geht also doch noch ohne Rollwagen und nur mit einem Spazierstock.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Mir geht es relativ gut. Aber von daheim kommen von meiner Frau weniger schöne Informationen über unsere lieben Nachbarn. Lieblingsnachbarin informiert vom Krankenhaus aus, sie sei am Auge operiert worden und das würde leider nicht heilen. Ein Nachbar erleidet Gehirnschlag, per Hubschrauber in Klinik, dort vorgestern leider gestorben. Eine weitere Nachbarsfrau litt seit Jahren an Gesichtslähmung, gestern plötzlich verstorben. Und ein weiterer Nachbar ist schon vor 3 Tagen friedlich, aber für seine Frau unerwartet, eingeschlafen. Das alles bedrückt mich ganz heftig. Ob es am Wetter lag? 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Wenn einer eine Reise unternimmt, da kann er was erleben:

Also heute totaler Reinfall. Fahrt nach Weikersheim. 

Am Bahnhof kein Bus, der in die Stadt bzw. zum Schloss fährt. 
Entfernung zur Stadt über einen Kilometer, keine Sitzbank zu sehen, 
Und dann fängt es plötzlich heftig an zu regnen. Auch kein Taxi.
Also Rückfahrt. Das war es leider heute Vormittag. Und hier 
scheint wieder sie Sonne. Am Bus zur Fahrt in mein Hotel
stand werblich: "Bad Mergentheim bedeutet Leben"
Wie schön.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Mensch Harald, wenn einer eine Reise tut, so kann er was erzählen..

Corona-Gruss
Wolfgang vom Wolfgangsee (Still ruht der See)

----------


## Juergen73

Harald das tut mir jetzt aber leid.

Wir waren da flexibler mit Auto und Fahrrädern.

Drücke dir beide Daumen das du es noch mal bis Weikersheim schaffst.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Wolfgang und Jürgen,

vorgestern war ich zur Blutabnahme in meinem Stammlabor. PSA ist leider angestiegen. Dennoch werde ich unverzagt auch weiterhin lediglich Bica 150 mg einsetzen.

Prostatakrebs ist mittlerweile fast zur Nebensache zumindest bei mir mutiert. Man gewöhnt sich daran. Man kann auch damit noch länger leben. Und das möchte ich.

*"Ich schlief und träumte, das Leben wäre Freude./ Ich erwachte und sah, das Leben war Pflicht./ Ich handelte, und siehe, die Pflicht war Freude"*
(Rabindranath Tagore (1861-1941), ind. Dichter u. Philosoph, 1913 Nobelpr. f. Lit.)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Nachträglich alles Gute zum Achtundachtzigsten, Haraldo! Du wirst locker Hundert :Blinzeln: 

Kannste die Marseilleise zum Franz. Nationalfeiertag singen :L&auml;cheln: 

Bleib gesund, coronafrei und sitz´ diesen Quälgeist namens PK bitte unverwüstlicherweise aus!

Corona-Gruss von der Maulbeerinsel, die leider etwas abgesoffen ist..

Herzlichen Gruss
Wolfgang vom Wolfgangsee
p.s. laß Dir den Rotwein schmecken!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Wolfgang,

vielen Dank für Deine Wünsche zum gestrigen Geburtstag . 88 Jahre und ein wenig mehr weiser. Zumindest unter www.myprostate.eu bin ich auch der älteste Patient, der vom PCa
betroffen ist. Aber Du hattest übrigens am 1.12.2019 einen PSA-Wert von 0.52 ng/ml. Im Bericht schreibst Du: Pause wegen Corona. Wann gehts Du wieder messen?

*"Das Leben ist ein andauerndes Staunen über das Wunder, zu leben"
*(Rabindranath Tagore (1861 - 1941), indischer Dichter und Philosoph, Nobelpreisträger für Literatur 1913)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Moin Harald, wenn Corona vorbei ist..

Good night
WvW
p.s. und ich hoffe doch, daß Du geimpft bist!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Moin Harald, wenn Corona vorbei ist..
> 
> Good night
> WvW
> p.s. und ich hoffe doch, daß Du geimpft bist!


Moin Wolfgang,

ob Corona noch in 2021 vorbei ist, ist doch wohl sehr von den Virus-Experten umstritten.
 Du solltest doch besser direkt in einem Labor das  PSA ermitteln lassen.
Ja, ich bin 2 x geimpft, und das ist schon vor über 4 Wochen geschehen. 

Meine PKH: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Harald

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Harald,

ich bin auch zweimal geimpft mit BioN-Tech. Nach der Impfung bin ich 3x einfach nur umgefallen und war für ein paar Sekunden bewustlos. Ist das hier einigen Mitglieder auch schon passiert?

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Harald,
> 
> ich bin auch zweimal geimpft mit BioN-Tech. Nach der Impfung bin ich 3x einfach nur umgefallen und war für ein paar Sekunden bewustlos. Ist das hier einigen Mitglieder auch schon passiert?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Dirk


Hallo Dirk,

ich bin 2 x mit Comirnaty geimpft worden. Aber das ist ja von Biontech: https://www.gesundheitsinformation.de/der-impfstoff-comirnaty-bnt162b2-biontech-pfizer-zur-impfung-gegen-corona.html

Ich hatte keine Nebenwirkungen. Aber meine Frau konnte beim ersten und zweiten x den Arm kaum heben, ohne das es leicht schmerzhaft war.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Wer hat Erfahrungen oder war selbst da: https://www.kraichgau-klinik.de/

Ich würde mich über Hinweise freuen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Am 14.7.2021 ist von der Deutschen Rentenversicherung Bund der Bescheid über die Genehmigung einer dreiwöchigen Reha gekommen. Der Antrag wurde auf Veranlassung der Urologie im Klinikum Ludwigshafen über den Sozialdienst des Klinikums gestellt. Vorausgegangen war umfangreicher Schriftwechsel mit unzähligen Begründungen für die Notwendigkeit einer Reha nach vor 20 Jahren diagnostiziertem Prostatakrebs mit etlichen Therapien bzw. Behandlungen. Es wurde von der Rentenversicherung Bund diese:

https://www.kraichgau-klinik.de/ 

Klinik vorgeschlagen.

Ich bin gestern schon mal mit meiner Frau nach Bad Rappenau gefahren um mir diese Reha-Klinik anzuschauen. Mit Hansjörg Burger und Paul Enders bin ich vor etlichen Jahren schon mal anlässlich eines gemeinsamen Ausfluges mit der hiesigen SHG dort gewesen und habe gestern gestaunt, was inziwschen dort alles möglich ist.

Leider durften wir trotz zweifacher Impfung die Zimmer etc. wegen Corona nicht besichtigen. Aber das Video vom Komfort-Paket bietet genug Einblicke.

Ich hätte auch in Bad Wildungen-Reinhardshausen die Reha antreten können, habe mich aber inzwischen wegen der räumlichen Nähe zu meinem Wohnort für Bad Rappenau
entschieden. Wenn man den Link öffnet und geht nach links zu unsere Klinik und scrollt nach unten, findet man eine pdf.Datei, die umfangreiche Informationen hergibt.

Und rechts kommt auf einen Hinweis zu einem Komfort-Paket, das per Video darlegt, was dieses Paket beinhaltet. Das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall für 135  täglich gönnen.

Und heute kam von der Kraichgau-Klinik in Bad Rappenau auch die Terminbestätigung, nämlich vom 12.8.2021 bis zum 2.9.2021. 

Ich hoffe, dass mir alles gut bekommt und ich danach vielleicht so gar wieder etwas besser laufen kann.

*"Wenn du weinst, weil die Sonne aus deinem Leben verschwunden ist, werden deine Tränen dich davon abhalten, die Sterne zu sehen"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)




Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Wie inzwischen wohl bekannt, hat sich der PSA-Wert erstmals wieder erhöht:

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Der von mir informierte Professor Schostak meint in etwa dazu:

"Da Du ja sehr offensichtlich (und entgegen meiner Empfehlung) sehr am  PSA hängst, 
ist beim jetzigen  Erreichen eines Werts um 20 eine  Eskalation auf ein LHRH-Analogon
 zu überlegen. Das PSA wird dann sehr wahrscheinlich wieder sinken.

Ob das Auswirkungen auf die Lebenszeit oder ein Vermeiden von eventuellen
 Symptomen hat, weiß natürlich keiner. Ziemlich sicher ist aber, dass Du mit
Begleiterscheinungen, v a.  Hitzewellen rechnen musst. Unter Bica ist das 
Testosteron, wie bei Dir  zu sehen, üblicherweise eher hoch, d.h. es käme ein
 sehr deutlicher  Abfall auf Dich zu. Leider wird auch Deine Osteoporose
darunter wohl  nicht besser.

Wenn ich Dich behandeln würde, schlüge ich Dir jetzt eine  intermittierende ADT vor,
 also immer mal wieder zeitlich stark begrenzte  ADT (3-6 Monate), dazwischen Pausen 
ohne Therapie, das Ganze  PSA-gesteuert: Einsetzen bei > 20, Aussetzen bei <4.

Eine Bildgebung halte ich wg.  fehlender alternativer Wege für überflüssig.

Lass Dich bei Prof. Müller  beraten.  Er sieht das sicher ähnlich"

Bei einem längeren Telefonat mit Professor Müller, vom Klinikum Ludwigshafen, 
meinte der jedoch, dass er nicht intermittieren würde.

Und heute kam die schriftliche Bestätigung, das er mir morgen ein einmonatiges Zoladex-Implantat
implantieren würde. Auf meinen Wunsch einmonatig, um bei evtl. erwarteter Unverträglichkeint
auf eine andere Version zu wechseln. Ansonsten riet er mir wegen des flareup-Phänomens Bica weiter
einzunehmen, allerdings in niedrigerer Dosierung. Die 150 mg Tabletten habe ich dafür mittig geteilt.

Bleibt für mich abzuwarten, wie ich mich mit reduziertem Testo fühlen werde.
Und die Reha startet schon am 12.8.2021.

*"Dies Leben ist ein Fahrt über ein Meer, bei der wir auf demselben engen Schiffe uns begegnen. Im Tode erreichen wir das Ufer und gehen jeder in seine Welt"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)



Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Lieber Harald, mach doch erstmal die Reha und dann siehst Du weiter..

Bloss nix überstürzen, in Deinem Alter ist der PK am besten auszusitzen!

Aber bidde, Du bist ja DOBBELT geimpft; was SOLL Dir (einem Unverwüstlichen) noch passieren :Blinzeln: 

PK-Gruss
Wolfgang vom Wolfgangsee

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Lieber Harald, mach doch erstmal die Reha und dann siehst Du weiter..
> 
> Bloss nix überstürzen, in Deinem Alter ist der PK am besten auszusitzen!
> 
> Aber bidde, Du bist ja DOBBELT geimpft; was SOLL Dir (einem Unverwüstlichen) noch passieren
> 
> PK-Gruss
> Wolfgang vom Wolfgangsee


Hallo Wolfgang,

hab Dank für Deine optimistischen Auslegungen. Aussitzen hatte ich eigentlich gewollt, weil ich noch keine heftigen Schmerzen habe, und Prof. Schostak war auch fürs Aussitzen.
Wenn ich aufrichtig bin, muss ich zugeben, dass ich mich fast ärgere, wieder mal PSA ermitteln zu lassen.

*"Das Leben liegt vor mir. Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Zeit es mir lässt. Vielleicht noch viele lange Jahre, vielleicht nur noch wenige Augenblicke. Ich bin froh, dass ich es nicht weiß.

Das Leben liegt vor mir. Wie viel? Das ist nicht abhängig von der Zeit. Wenige Augenblicke können reichen, um intensiv zu leben. Ein ausgefülltes Leben ist keine Frage von langen Jahren.

Das Leben liegt vor mir. Ich will es leben. Ich will es ganz und intensiv tun. Ich will lieben ohne Einschränkung, ich will hoffen und beten und träumen, ich will kämpfen und geschehen lassen. Ich will das Leben gestalten, als käme es allein auf mich an und zugleich so, als könnte ich gar nichts tun"
*(Rainer Haak)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat Harald (Unverwüstlicher): Wenn ich aufrichtig bin, muss ich zugeben, dass ich mich fast ärgere, wieder mal PSA ermittelt haben zu lassen.



Mensch Harald, du sprichst mir aus der Seele..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Wünsche Dir nur das Beste!
Dein Wolfgang vom Wolfgangsee

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Wolfgang,

um 11.05 Uhr wurde mir nun heute das Zoladex-Implantat in die Bauckdecke implantiert. Der Arzt Dr. Aermecke meinte auf Rückfrage von mir, dass er schon mehr als 200 dieser Implantate eingestochen hat. Es war wirklich nur ein kurzer Piks. Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft schon andere Ärzte mehrfach gescheitert sind und Schmerzen ausgelöst haben.

Meine Frau war mit dabei und hat schon einen weiteren Termin für den 9.9.2021 um 10.00 Uhr für mich vereinbart. Mal sehen, wie ich Zoladex vertrage, das mir ja vor 20 Jahren
im Zusammenhang mit der DHB implantiert wurde. Möglicherweise werde ich doch intermittieren.

Leider habe ich auf telefonische Rückfrage in der Reha-Klinik in Bad Rappenau erfahren, dass das Komfort-Paket nicht gebucht werden kann, selbst wenn man das selbst bezahlt. 
Als Begründung erfährt man, weil die Reha von der Deutschen Rentenversicherung Bund bezahlt wird.

Dann spare ich 21 x 115 , die ich für andere Erholungszwecke verwenden kann.

Immerhin gibt es in dieser Reha-Klinik Einzelzimmer mit Dusche anstatt Badewanne, in die meist nicht so gut hineingekommen und dabei schon gestürzt bin.

*"Wenn ich einmal von hier mich wende, sei dies mein Abschiedswort: unübertrefflich ist, was ich gesehen"
*(Rabindranath Tagore)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Na, denn mal gutes Gelingen, lieber Harald (Hätte mal gerne gewußt, WAS Dir Konrad empfohlen hätte, aber er ist leider nicht mehr unter uns;(

Wie sagte doch Franz der Kaiser: "Es wiad scho wieder wear´n, sogt die Frau Kearn, bei der Frau Hoarn is a wieder woar´n"

Beste Corona-Gruesse von der immer noch überfluteten, mittlerweilen stinkenden Maulbeerinsel..
Wolfgang vom Wolfgangsee

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Wolfgang,

zu Zoladex https://www.patienteninfo-service.de/a-z-liste/xyz/zoladexR-36-mg-fertigspritze-mit-sicherheitssystem-mit-implantat-zur-sc-injektion/https://www.patienteninfo-service.de/a-z-liste/xyz/zoladexR-36-mg-fertigspritze-mit-sicherheitssystem-mit-implantat-zur-sc-injektion/

Habe eine unruhige Nacht hinter mir. Möglicherweise ausgelöst durch die ganze Aufregung um das ganze Drumherum mit der genehmigten Reha.

Beim Lesen der Patienteninfo fiel mir auf, das dieses Implantat auch von Frauen bevorzugt wird. Das war mir bislang nicht so bekannt. 

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, was durch Zoladex verändert resp. verbessert wird. Die halbe Bica 150 mg werde ich noch bis kommenden Mittwoch täglich morgens schlucken.

Das sollte für das flareup-Phänomen ausreichen? Oder gibt es da Bedenken?

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Moin Harald,

ich habe auch das Zoladex bekommen, Nebenwirkung war nur Schweißausbrüche zu verschiedenen Tag und Nachtzeiten.
war aber ertragbar.
bei den anderen Medikamenten war es ähnlich ( Leuprone - Firmagon - Eligard )
das Testo konnte mit diesen Medikamenten nur bis O,8 ng/ml gesenkt werden, deshalb Zytiga zusätzlich. ( PSA aktuell 0,01 ng/ml --Testo unter 0,2 ng/ml )
was gegen das schwitzen geholfen hat war Ausdauersport.
zu dem Zeitpunkt als wir uns getroffen hatten war ich noch schlecht drauf.
also dann

lg
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Moin Harald,
> 
> ich habe auch das Zoladex bekommen, Nebenwirkung war nur Schweißausbrüche zu verschiedenen Tag und Nachtzeiten.
> war aber ertragbar.
> bei den anderen Medikamenten war es ähnlich ( Leuprone - Firmagon - Eligard )
> das Testo konnte mit diesen Medikamenten nur bis O,8 ng/ml gesenkt werden, deshalb Zytiga zusätzlich. ( PSA aktuell 0,01 ng/ml --Testo unter 0,2 ng/ml )
> was gegen das schwitzen geholfen hat war Ausdauersport.
> zu dem Zeitpunkt als wir uns getroffen hatten war ich noch schlecht drauf.
> also dann
> ...


Moin Adam,

vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise. Mit Schweißausbrüchen hatte ich bislang, auch vor 20 Jahren mit der damaligen DHB nichts zu tun. Und unter Bica gibt es etliche ähnliche Nebenwirkungen wie beim Implantat Zoladex. Beim Termin am 9.9.2021 in der Urologie im Klinikum Ludwigshafen werde ich wohl die zwei oder drei Tage vorher in meinem Stammlabor ermittelten Blutwerte Professor Müller vorlegen. Dann werde ich selbst entscheiden, ob intermittiert wird oder etwas zusätzlich gemacht werden sollte.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns nach der Reha mal privat treffen könnten. Auch ein Schluck Rotwein könnte es dann hoffentlich sein.

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Harald,

können Wir mal machen das Treffen.
vielleicht kann der Wolfgang auch dabei sein ?
er wird das ja wohl auch lesen.
erst mal Erfolg bei der Reha wünsche ich Dir

lg
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Adam,

im Fitness-Studio war ich heute auch. Einen leichter Muskelkater habe ich leider bemerkt. Das kommt davon, wenn man Pausen einlegt. Durch Ernährungsumstellung habe ich dank
meiner Frau mein Gewicht von 102.9 kg am 28.4.2021 auf 96.6 kg am 11.7.2021 reduzieren können. Aber am 18.7.2021 zeigte die Waage schon wieder 98.6 kg.

Ich werde versuchen, in der Reha noch mehr Gewicht zu verlieren.

*"Der Glaube ist der Vogel, der das Tageslicht spürt, bevor der Morgen dämmert"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Moin Harald, 
da muss ich leider passen: kenne mich mit flare up etc. nicht aus.

Adam hat Dir ja auch zum Thema geschrieben. 

CoronaGruss
Wolfgang vom Wolfgangsee
Glückauf mit REHA!

----------


## Michi1

Harald, ich war schon so oft auf REHA, AHB oder Kur. Ich habe noch nie erlebt das in den Zimmern eine Badewanne ist. Alles fast behindertengerechte Duschen. Ich hatte auch schon vor 35 Jahren ein sauberes Einzelzimmer ohne Zuzahlung.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Harald, ich war schon so oft auf REHA, AHB oder Kur. Ich habe noch nie erlebt das in den Zimmern eine Badewanne ist. Alles fast behindertengerechte Duschen. Ich hatte auch schon vor 35 Jahren ein sauberes Einzelzimmer ohne Zuzahlung.


Moin Michi,

vielen Dank für Deine Info zur Reha.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Wolfgang, Adam und Michi,

gestern kamen mit der Post etliche Informations-Broschüren vom Westpfalz-Klinikum in Kaiserslautern.

Als ich damals, durch die DHB ausgelöst, Schwindel und Gleichgewichtsstörungen hatte, wurde anfänglich in der Neurologie vom Klinikum Mannheim Polyneuropathie unklarer Genese
befundet. Mir wurde dann damals auch das Westpfalz-Klinikum in Kaiserslautern empfohlen, um weitere Diagnostik zu meinen Beschwerden vornehmen zu lassen.

Professor Treib hat mich damals in einem ganztägigen Ablauf buchstäblich von Kopf bis Fuß über mehrere Abteilungen verteilt untersucht bzw. untersuchen lassen.

Das war wohl auch der Grund, dass ich gestern von dort Post bekam. Meine Patientenakte gib es noch.

Was gibt es aber im Westpfalz-Klinikum Neues?

Am 8. September 2021 präsentiert das Neuronenzentrum den 19. Südwestdeutschen Schlaganfall- und Neurotag.

Es handelt sich um eine Hybrid-Veranstaltung virtuell und im Hörsaal des Westpfalz-Klinikums Kaiserslautern.

Beginn um 13.00 Uhr und Ende 20.45 Uhr.

Hervorragende Referenten sind aufgeboten.

Für die Anmeldung bitte eingeben: https://sn19-arena.de

Die Veranstaltungsteilnahme in Präsenz ist aufgrund der Corona-Pandemie begrenzt. Eine telefonische Anmeldung vorab ist zwingend erforderlich

Telefon 0631 203-1792

www.westpfalz-klinikum.de

Hellmut-Hartert Straße 1
67655 Kaiserslautern

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand von unseren Forumsexperten daran teilnehmen und berichten würde.

*"Den Fortschritt verdanken die Menschen den Unzufriedenen"*
(Alois Huxley - 1894-1963 - britischer Schriftsteller)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Zoladex: https://medikamio.com/de-at/medikame...-implantat/pil

Eine sehr gute und ausführliche Erläuterung besonders auch der Nebenwirkungen.

*"Wer Bäume setzt, obwohl er weiß, daß er nie in ihrem Schatten sitzen wird, hat zumindest angefangen, den Sinn des Lebens zu begreifen"*
(Rabindranath Tagore - 1913 Nobelpreis für Literatur)

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Harald,
> 
> können Wir mal machen das Treffen.
> vielleicht kann der Wolfgang auch dabei sein ?
> er wird das ja wohl auch lesen.
> erst mal Erfolg bei der Reha wünsche ich Dir
> 
> lg
> Adam


Moin Adam,

Du und Wolfgang seid bei der Beisetzung von Konrad am Mittwoch den 22.8.18 am Rhein bei Hemishofen dabei gewesen.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...438#post109438

Und Konrad und ich haben zusammen das Klinikum in Heidelberg aufgesucht, in dem Konrad mir das Zimmer gezeigt hat, in dem die
Behandlungen durchgeführt wurden.

Was spricht dagegen, wenn wir uns nun z.B. nach meiner Rückkehr von der Reha in Deiner urigen Winzerstub treffen, 
um dort inzwischen gewonnene Erfahrungen auszutauschen?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen.

*"Die Zeit und die Flut warten auf niemanden"*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin, moin,

am Donnerstag fährt mich meine Frau mit unserem PKW in die Reha-Klinik: https://www.kraichgau-klinik.de/ in Bad Rappenau. Dort werde ich 3 Wochen bleiben und versuchen, erneut Kraft zu tanken, um noch viele Jahre mit meiner lieben Frau das Leben auf dieser schönen Erde zu genießen. Das Thema Prostatakrebs versuche ich nach Möglichkeit auszuklammern, obwohl das sicher nicht einfach ist.

*"Wolken ziehen schnell vorüber, und die Sonne scheint jeden Tag...*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Dann wünsch ich dir Gute Erholung.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Dann wünsch ich dir Gute Erholung.


Vielen Dank!!!

*"Glück ist das einzige, was sich verdoppelt, wenn man es teilt"*
(Rabindranath Tagore (1861 - 1941) Nobelpreisträger für Literatur 1913)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Heute um 7.45 Uhr hat mich meine Frau aus der Reha-Klinik wieder mit dem PKW abgeholt. 3 Wochen Reha angesichts Pandemie
hat mich eher belastet als entlastet. Es war aber nach dem unermüdlichen Bemühen meiner Frau um die Anerkennung einer Reha, letztlich 
für mich doch selbstverständlich, 3 Wochen durchzuhalten. Getreu meiner Signatur "nicht nachlassen"

Schon der ganze Papierkrieg bei der Aufnahme am 12.8.2021 kostete Nerven. Trotz 2 x geimpft. Und die letzte, also zweite Impfung,
hatte schon vor  Wochen stattgefunden, Corona-Test durch die Nase. Dann längeres Warten, ob man nicht doch infiziert ist. 

Keine Hilfestellung beim Auspacken der Kleider etc. in dem mir zugewiesenen Zimmer Nr. 359  durch meine Frau, die nach dem Ausladen der Koffer sofort wieder abfahren musste.

Dann alle möglichen Untersuchungen durch diverse Ärzte und MTAs. 

Das Anstellen mit mehr als manchmal 80 oder 90 Patienten hintereinander mit Maske und Abstand 1.5 Meter zu den drei
täglichen Essenszeiten war auch kräftezehrend.

Voll angezogen lag deshalb auch das letzte Gewicht bei 94.9 kg.Und für den Hosengürtel waren 2 Erweiterunglöcher erforderlich,
damit die Hosen nicht herunterrutschten.

Nach 5 Tagen hatte ich noch keinen Stuhlgang. Man gab mir daraufhin das Pulver Macrogol, das ich 2 x täglich in Wasser aufgelöst 
schlucken sollte. Schon am nächsten Tag lief es bestens, und das blieb auch so. Die mir reichlich überlassenen und übrig
gebliebenen Pülverchen gab ich zurück. Daheim helfen mir manchmal auch Flohsamen-Schalen.

An einem Abend stellte ich fest, dass ich übermäßig dicke Füsse bzw. Unterschenkel hatte. Meine Frau meinte dann am Telefon,
 dass ich das unbedingt abklären bzw. befunden lassen sollte. Ein Arzt meinte dann, ich sollte unbedingt sofort Wassertabletten
einnehmen. Man brachte mir das dann später noch auf mein Zimmer. Eine weitere hinzugezogene Ärztin meinte dann, dass ich sofort
das Amlodipin 5 mg nicht mehr einsetzen sollte. Das würde die Wirkung der Wassereinlagerungen sogar verstärken.

Jetzt schlucke ich neben den anderen blutdrucksenkenden Mitteln HTC ratiopharm Balance Tabletten 25 mg.

Durch eine prophylaktische Sonografie wurde dann auch festgestellt, dass keine Gefahr für eine Thrombose bestünde.

Ich kann abschließend nur bestätigen, dass ich überwiegend von sehr freundlichem Personal betreut wurde. Man gab sich sehr viel
Mühe, es allen recht zu machen. Das gilt nicht nur für die engagierten Ärzte, sondern auch für die vielen anderen hilfreichen Geister.

Ein gestern noch von einem lieben Patienten mit meinem Fotoapparat aufgenommes Foto von mir:

 

*"Macht können wir durch Wissen erlangen, aber zur Vollkommenheit gelangen wir nur durch die Liebe"*
(Rabindranath Tagore (1861 - 1941) Nobelpreisträger für Literatur 1913)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Harald, sie waren halt vorsichtig was Corona betrifft. In der Klinik in der ich ein paar Mal war ist sogar der Chef an Corona gestorben und die Klinik war anschließend ein halbes Jahr dicht. Das will keiner.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Das fand ich gut:

Hans - 75 Jahre - hat an einer Schautafel nach der Reha das hinterlassen:

*"Vor 8 Jahren Prostatakrebs. Radikale Prostataentfernung.

Diverse Folgestörungen. Gut verkraftet. Weitere Erkrankungen:

Hüft-Endoprothese beidseits.

Herzschrittmacher. Schon einmal ausgetauscht.

Parkinson-Erkrankung. Schlafapnoe-Syndrom

Trotz meiner vielen durchgemachten Erkrankungen fühle ich Glück.

Die Familie, die Enkel geben mir Kraft. Sie werden in Freud und Leid einbezogen,
damit sie lernen, wie das Leben ist.

Ich genieße jeden Tag, als ob es der letzte wäre.

Angst vor dem Tod habe ich nicht.

Mein Rat:

Nicht in Hektik verfallen, sondern in Ruhe den Dingen gegenüberstehen.
Mit innerer Ruhe immer weiterkämpfen."*

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Diese Einstellung finde ich super. Als ob sie von mir wäre. Nur Krankheiten habe ich andere.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Und ein Ungenannter schrieb an an eine Wand im Klinikum:

*Der Körper ist der Übersetzer der Seele ins Sichtbare*

Meine PKH: https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Bei einigen Telefonaten mit Patienten, die auch in einer Reha-Klinik in den letzten Monaten gewesen waren, habe ich erfahren, das folgende Regelung in der von mir besuchten Reha-Klinik als ungewöhnlich empfunden wurden, nämlich:

Fernsehen auf dem Zimmer für 3 Wochen 35 , sofort zahlbar, und für die Überlassung der Fernbedienung 20  in bar, die man bei der Abreise nach Rückgabe zurück bekam.

Internet-Nutzung kostete extra. Ein Versuch scheiterte jedoch wegen nicht ausreichender WLAN-Leistung. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Juergen73

Mit den TV  Geräten war früher Gang und Gebe.
Vor meiner 2teb Reha hatte ich mir ein kleines TV Gerät gekauft.

WLAN hab ich nicht benutzt und ich bin mit meinem 5GB ausgekommen. 
Habe mein Smartphone als Hotspot benutzt und konnte so bequem mit dem Notebook arbeiten.

----------


## Blacksheep

Ich hätte voriges Jahr auch die Serviceleistungen komplett nutzen können, wenn ich sie hätte bezahlen wollen:
- Parkplatz : 3 Wochen / 29,50
- Fernseher: 3 Wochen / 29,50
- Telefonanschluss: Tag/ 2 Euro
- Internet : 3 Wochen / 30,-

Die Fernbedienung für den Fernseher hat man nach Bezahlung der Gebühr erhalten, allerdings ohne "Kaution".



Uli

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Vielen Dank Jürgen und Uli für Euer Feedback.

Das folgende Bild zeigt die Reha-Klini Bad Rappenau im September 2008



Und dieses Foto zeigt die Klinik im Jahre 2021.

 


Ich wohnte im Anbau, den es 2008 wohl noch nicht gab, im Zimmer 359.

Und das war mein Zimmer. Das war mein mitgebrachtes Kopfkissen. Ich ahnte nämlich, dass das dortige Kopfkissen zu dick wäre.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Und noch mehr Details. Mit dem eher schmalen Bett hatte ich echte Probleme. Vom Balkon gab es einen schönen Ausblick zum Kurpark:

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Und das ist der Anbau. Der blaue Balkon im 3. Stock und der dritte von links war mein Balkon vom Zimmer Nr. 359:

 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Durch den Streik bei der Bahn habe ich den Labor-Termin verschieben müssen.
 Aber meine Frau hat mich heute in die Klinik in Ludwigshafen zum Hautarzt gefahren.
Durch die viele Sitzerei in den 3 Reha-Wochen habe ich mir den Popo wund gescheuert.
 Es ist leider sehr schmerzhaft beim Sitzen. Die Stühle im Speisesaal der Reha-Klinik und
die Sitzmöglichkeiten in meinem Zimmer  359 sowie die Holzbänke im Kurpark waren Auslöser
 dieser Beschwerden. Vaseline und Fucicort-Salbe haben keine Linderung erbracht.

 Fotos vom Speisesaal. Entweder zwei an einem Tisch oder allein am entsprechenden Tisch:

 

 Professor Dippel hat Excipial repair Salbe N2  verschrieben. Ich hoffe, dass das hilft.

 Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Habe mir heute um 9.20 Uhr in meinem Stammlabor wieder Blut abzapfen lassen.
 Um 14.35 Uhr habe ich leider erfahren müssen, dass das PSA auf 38.1 ng/ml angestiegen ist.
 Der Testosteronwert ist dagegen mit 5.30 ng/ml nicht wie gewünscht heruntergegangen.

Das Zoladex-Implantat hat nicht die erhoffte Wirkung erzielt. Den Termin 9.9.2021 für ein erneutes Zoladex-Implantat habe ich mittlerweile 
schriftlich aufgekündigt. Es muss eine andere Therapie-Entscheidung getroffen werden.

Vielleicht hätte Georg schon einen Vorschlag für mich zur Hand.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

An sich würde ich mit dem behandelnden Arzt sprechen, was er meint, warum das Testosteron nicht gefallen ist. Wahrscheinlich wird er es weiter versuchen wollen. Ich würde auch nicht nach einem Monat aufgeben. Du kannst auf Degarelix wechseln, da ist das Testosteron in wenigen Tagen im Keller. Das ist aber mehr als ein kleiner Piks.

Bei Klaus A hat eine Lu-177 Therapie sehr gut gewirkt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Georg,

vielen Dank für Deinen Vorschlag. Inzwischen hat Professor Martin Schostak auf meine E-Mail hin wegen der neuen Werte geschrieben, dass ich zunächst alle 14 Tage PSA ermitteln lassen sollte. Es ist sehr gut möglich, dass ich für die dann erforderliche Bildgebung nach Magdeburg fahren werde, um die Bild-Dateien dort in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-Georg

Georg,
schon lange beobachten die recht seltene Anwendung von Degarelix. Dabei wäre es doch das ideale Mittel für viele von uns. Klar gibt es 2-3 Tage nach der Spritze einige Fieber-und Schmerz-Probleme. Daher halten sich die erfahrenen Urologen gerne zurück - befürchten sie doch die immer zeitraubende Reaktion der Patienten. Aber diese Nebenwirkungen lassen sich doch meist durch eine zusätzliche und kurze Gabe von etwas höher dosiertem Prednisolon (auch nur für 2-3 Tage) gut vermeiden. Für Harald wäre das doch auch was - wenn er es noch nicht versucht hatte, das Testosteron besser zu drücken.
Hand-Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Georg,
> schon lange beobachten die recht seltene Anwendung von Degarelix. Dabei wäre es doch das ideale Mittel für viele von uns. Klar gibt es 2-3 Tage nach der Spritze einige Fieber-und Schmerz-Probleme. Daher halten sich die erfahrenen Urologen gerne zurück - befürchten sie doch die immer zeitraubende Reaktion der Patienten. Aber diese Nebenwirkungen lassen sich doch meist durch eine zusätzliche und kurze Gabe von etwas höher dosiertem Prednisolon (auch nur für 2-3 Tage) gut vermeiden. Für Harald wäre das doch auch was - wenn er es noch nicht versucht hatte, das Testosteron besser zu drücken.
> Hand-Georg


Guten Morgen, Hans-Georg,

vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise.

Professor Schostak hat mir erlaubt, seine Antwort an mich ins Forum einzustellen:

Hallo Harald,

Die  Wirkung eines LHRH-Analogons tritt erst nach ca. 3 Wochen ein  (Flaire-Up), also erst ab ca. Anfang August. Anfang September kann  man definitiv noch keine Aussage über die Wirkung treffen. Das sollte  man erst nach drei Monaten tun, also frühestens Ende Oktober.

Falls der PSA-Wert dann stabil ist oder sinkt, ist erstmal alles gut.

Falls  nicht, deutet sich tatsächlich ein CRPC an. Das muss aber erst durch  mehrere PSA-Kontrollen im Abstand von mindestens 2 Wochen  erwiesen sein. Ob (fern-)metastasiert oder nicht, ist mangels  Bildgebung unklar.
Krebsspezifische Symptome hast Du offenbar nicht.
Es  kommt zunächst mal auf die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit des PSA an. Um eine  zusätzliche Medikation wie von Dir erwähnt,) zu rechtfertigen,  müsste die Verdopplungszeit unter 10 Monaten liegen. Ich bin mir  sicher, dass Du das besser berechnen kannst als ich.

Falls  sich das in mehreren Kontrollen als erfüllt zeigt, brauchst Du eine  Ganzkörperbildgebung mit CT Thorax + Abdomen (mit KM) und  Knochenszintigramm.
Falls darin Metastasen zu sehen sind, liegt die volle Palette für mCRPC vor Dir:  Zytiga, Xtandi, (Docetaxel) und (bei BRCA-Mutationen) Lynparza.
Falls  keine zu sehen sind (aber die Verdopplungszeit <10 Monaten beträgt),  kommen Erleada oder aus meiner Sicht besser Nubeqa sehr gut in Frage.

Falls die Verdopplungszeit deutlich höher als 10 Monate ist, solltest Du nichts zur Dreimonatsspritze hinzufügen 

Anbei unser Schema für das CRPC in Magdeburg


Herzliche Grüße

Martin



      Prof. Dr. med. Martin Schostak
             Direktor der Klinik für
           Urologie, Uroonkologie,
  robotergestützte und fokale Therapie 
 Universitätsklinikum Magdeburg A.ö.R.
               Leipziger Str. 44
           D - 39120 Magdeburg

Tel.:    +49 391 67 15036
Fax.:   +49 391 67 15094

martin.schostak@med.ovgu.de
http://urologie.uni-magdeburg.de

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Natürlich habe ich die PSA-Daten, Verdoppelungszeiten, an Professor Schostak noch nachgereicht:

https://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=psa

Warum das Schema für das CRPC in Magdeburg nicht mehr zu sehen ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher



----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Es ist mir, wie oben zu sehen, gelungen, die Datei noch mal hervorzuzaubern.

Ich bin darüber selbst sehr froh.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher



----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ich hoffe, dass die Datei nun bleibt! Das Internet hält immer noch manchmal Rätsel für uns bereit.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Mit dem Schema bin ich nicht einverstanden. Ein PSMA PET sollte ein nmCRPC nicht in ein mCRPC konvertieren. Das geht nur mit CT/Knochenszintigramm. Sonst dürfte Darolutamid streng genommen nicht eingesetzt werden.

----------


## Georg_

Prof. Schostak empfiehlt also auch, erstmal mit Zoladex weiterzumachen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Prof. Schostak empfiehlt also auch, erstmal mit Zoladex weiterzumachen.


Nein, Prof. Schostak empfiehlt zunächst 2 x PSA und Testo und noch ein paar Werte in Abständen von 14 Tagen ermitteln zu lassen.

Dann wird über eine weitere Therapie entschieden.

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Hans-Georg,

die monatliche Spritze bei Degarelix ist ungünstig für eine langfristige ADT. Irgendwann weiß man nicht mehr, wo man hinstechen soll. Man kann aber die ADT mit Degarelix beginnen und dann auf z.B. Zoladex umsteigen, dann braucht man kein Bicalutamid.

In den USA ist Relugolix zugelassen, das sind "Degarelix Tabletten". Dies ist sehr vielversprechend, aber es wird wohl lange dauern bis die Urologen dies statt Spritze einsetzen. Es muss auch erstmal in Europa zugelassen werden und dann durch die deutschen Gremien.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

weil du das anders verstanden hast, hatte ich das geschrieben.

"Die Wirkung eines LHRH-Analogons tritt erst nach ca. 3 Wochen ein (Flaire-Up), also erst ab ca. Anfang August. Anfang September kann man definitiv noch keine Aussage über die Wirkung treffen. Das sollte man erst nach drei Monaten tun, also frühestens Ende Oktober.

Falls der PSA-Wert dann stabil ist oder sinkt, ist erstmal alles gut."

Dieser Absatz gibt nur Sinn, wenn du mit Zoladex weitermachst.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Georg,

natürlich muss ich Dir zustimmen und Prof.Schostak reagierte heute auf Deine Einlassung wie folgt:

*"Ach so. Das ist ja sehr ungewöhnlich. Ich ging natürlich von einer dauerhaften Antiandrogenen Therapie aus. 
Ein Monat reicht auch nicht, um eine mögliche intermittierende Therapie ins Auge zu fassen.
Ja, Therapie fortsetzen (Drei-Monats-Depot). Dann weiter schauen, wie diskutiert.
Herzliche Grüße
Martin"*

Inzwischen habe ich für Montag den 13. September 2021 das 3-Monats-Implantat bei Prof. Müller im Klinikum Ludwigshafen in Auftrag gegeben.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-Georg

Georg,
zu Relugolix finde ich keine Studien, die diese Therapie mit Degarelix vergleichen. Es wurde nur mit anderen nicht entsprechenden ADTs verglichen. Da weißt Du aber sicher mehr.
Die Injektome durch Degarelix lassen sich auch durch die kurzzeitige Kortisontherapie gut verhindern.
Hans-Georg

----------


## Georg_

Relugolix ist ein GnRH-Antagonist wie Degarelix und hat etwa die gleiche Wirkung. Jedenfalls sinkt das Testosteron auch sehr schnell ab und Bicalutamid ist nicht erforderlich. Im Basiswissen wird dieses Medikament ausführlich beschrieben.

Ich habe Degarelix für ein halbes Jahr bekommen. Wenn man es genau nach Angaben des Herstellers anwendet, so braucht man meiner Meinung nach kein Kortison. Ich habe jedenfalls keine Fieber-und Schmerz-Probleme gehabt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Georg,

wie stellt sich denn aktuell Dein PSA-Wert dar? Der letzte Eintrag im Profil ist schein eine ganze Weile her.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Georg,

Dein letzter PSA-Wert wurde im März 2016 im Profil vermerkt. Hast Du seit dem nicht mehr messen lassen?

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-Georg

Georg,
Klar, es hat den gleichen Wirkmechanismus, aber die gleiche Wirkung? Das ist doch zu unterscheiden und nicht unerheblich. Eine Testung versus Degarelix finde ich bisher nicht in wissenschaftlichen Publikationen. Aus Deiner Einzelfall-Beobachtung möchte ich lieber keine Verallgemeinerung ableiten, obwohl ich schon wirklich sehr viel von Dir gelernt habe. Es ist wohl eher eine Annahme, dass die Art der Aufbereitung und Spritzensetzung über Nebenwirkungen in den ersten drei Tagen entscheidet. Ich spritze mir Degarelix seit drei Jahren mit immer den gleichen Nebenwirkungen Fieber, Schwellung und Schmerz, die sofort mit dosiertem Prednisolon unterbunden werden und damit kein Problem entsteht, dieses Mittel abzusetzen.. Zudem ist dieser GnRH-Antagonist für mich das ideale Medikament, um in Prof. Schostak´s Sinne zu intermittieren.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank für Deine Info über PN.

Prof. Müller war in Urlaub. Vom Sekretariat habe ich erfahren, dass das Zoladex-3-Monats-Implantat vorrätig ist.
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf einen Termin zur Implantierung.
Seit heute früh schlucke ich vorsorglich wegen des Flareup-Phänomens wieder je eine halbe von den noch
reichlich vorhandenen Bica 150 mg.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Hans-Georg,

nach drei Jahren wirst du sicher Degarelix spritzen können, aber zur Vervollständigung hier die Darstellung des Herstellers: https://firmagon.com/hcp/dosing-and-administration/ Bei mir war wichtig, das Fläschchen nicht zu schütteln, die Spritze langsam über 30 Sekunden zu entleeren und nach dem Herausziehen die Einstichstelle länger zu drücken.

Hier habe ich doch noch eine vergleichende Studie zu Relugolix und Degarelix gefunden: https://euoncology.europeanurology.c...122-X/fulltext Die Wirkung ist also praktisch gleich, nur kein Problem bei der Einstichstelle. Allerdings scheint sich das Testosteron bei Relugolix schneller wieder zu erholen (innerhalb 90 Tagen in der HERO Studie). Das kann bei Degarelix sehr lange dauern, ich habe bis zu einem Jahr in Erinnerung.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Georg,

morgen um 14.45 Uhr wird das Zoladex-3-Monats-Implantat implantiert.

Ich werde frühestens Ende Oktober wieder mein Stammlabor aufsuchen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-Georg

Georg,
danke für den Literatur-Hinweis. Besonders interessant sind einige mir bisher nicht bekannte Veröffentlichungen, die im Anhang genannt werden.
Degarelix braucht weder geschüttelt, noch sonst wie geschwenkt werden. Es genügt, die Flüssigkeit zu dem Pulver zu geben und dann einfach 30 Minuten warten. die Lösung ist dann komplett aufgelöst und ohne Schaumbildung. 
Wirkungsgleichheit kann ich aus der Studie nicht so sicher entnehmen. Die lange Erholungszeit nach Degarelix spricht ja Bände (und die ist ja eigentlich erfreulich, spart man im Jahr doch mindestens die Hälfte der Injektionen.
Mehr würde man erfahren, wenn Testosteron noch genauer bestimmt werden könnte und würde, so auf Werte bis 0,001 ng/ml runter. Aber dieses Labor habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
Hans-Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Mit einiger Verspätung bekam ich nun heute das Zoladex-3-Monats-Implantat implantiert. Der Mitarbeiter der Urologie im Klinikum Ludwigshafen, der mir im Juli das Zoladex-1-Monats-Implantat implantierte, war nicht in der Ärzteliste des Teams aufgeführt, hatte aber Erfahrungen, denn das Implantieren verlief so gut wie schmerzlos. Der heutige Mitarbeiter, ebenfalls nicht in der Liste des Teams aufgeführt,  erschien mir reichlich verunsichert. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass dieser Mitarbeiter das Implantieren noch nie zuvor gemacht hatte. Er studierte die Beschreibung des Medikaments, murmelte irgendwas vor sich, und meinte dann, der letzte Einstich in die Bauchdecke war wohl linksseitig, dann versuche ich es mal reichtsseitig. Ich hatte schon ein schmerzhaftes Empfinden, wie wenn er 2 x und beim zweiten Mal heftiger und tiefer eingestochen hatte. Er suchte dann nach einem Pflaster und musste den Raum verlassen, um von irgendwoher ein Pflaster zu ergattern, um die Einstichstelle zu überkleben bzw. zu überpflastern. Schon alles reichlich dilettantisch der ganze Ablauf. Und die Polyneuropathie lässt wieder grüßen, denn ich habe auch jetzt wieder einmal sehr warme Füße. Restaxil, gerade gekauft, sollte lindern helfen.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Von der Urlaubsvertretung im Sekretariat der Urologie im Klinikum Ludwigshafen habe ich gestern auch erfahren, dass dort keine PSMA/PET/CT-Untersuchung möglich ist. Man empfiehlt
die Uniklinik in Heidelberg für diese Befundung. Ich werde dann aber lieber bei wohl kommender Erfordernis nach Magdeburg fahren.

Siehe auch:

https://show.picr.de/42011203dz.jpg.html

Harald

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
die Frage ist an sich nicht wer es macht sondern wieviel Erfahrung die damit haben sprich Menge und Bewertung.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Moin,
> die Frage ist an sich nicht wer es macht sondern wieviel Erfahrung die damit haben sprich Menge und Bewertung.


Moin Ernst-Günther,

das kann ich aus Erfahrung nur bestätigen. Aber in Magdeburg wäre ich gut aufgehoben, wenn es um die Auswertung bzw. Auslesung geht.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Ernst-Günther,

Georg hatte mal was eingestellt zu falschen Beurteilungen bzw. Aussagen von PSMA/PET/CT-Befunden. Falls Du es noch nicht gesehen hast, hier st es:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/pdf/Problemfaelle_bei_der_PSMA-Diagnostik.pdf

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Das von mir erwähnte Restaxil hat leider nicht die erhoffte Wirkung entfaltet. Im Gegenteil. Die Nervenstränge in den Füßen und in der Speiseröhre scheinen irgendwie miteinander
verflochten. Ich hatte letzte Nacht leichte Atemprobleme und Schluckbeschwerden. Ich werde das Medikament Restaxil entsorgen. Mit der durch andere Medikamten wie Bica und Zoladex ausgelösten Polyneuropathie werde ich wohl bis zum Ende leben müssen, weil alle Befunde dazu immer lauteten unklarer Genese.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Genau wie bei mir: „Unklare Genese“. Auch nach dreimaliger Verneinung der Frage des Herrn Professors: „Sie sind doch Alkoholiker“,waren wir nicht schlauer und der Befund lautete: Unklare Genese. Das Ergebnis liegt bei ca.30% der Untersuchten vor.
R.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Harald,
kenne ich nur mir ist da zu viel an Einzeluntersuchungen drin Evidenz fängt bei mir in Studien an und hinsichtlich Oligometastasierung stehen verschiedene Lager in der Welt mit Werten hier in D haben wir uns zu 4Metastasen als Basis Oligometastasierung entschlossen. Grundsätzlich und ich habe im G BA für das PSMA PET Basis Gallium in der ASV plädiert hätte ich gerne, dass man das tut was in der Leitlinie steht und auch aufpasst, dass mit einem viel zu frühen PSMA PET unter Umständen Medikamente die zugelassen sind unter hormonnaiv metastasiert oder CRPC nicht metastasiert qua Zulassung entfallen könnten. In den meisten Fällen der ossären Metastasierung reichen Knochenszintigraphie und CT .

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> In den meisten Fällen der ossären Metastasierung reichen Knochenszintigraphie und CT .


Moin Ernst-Günther;

das werde ich zu gegebener Zeit auch so machen. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Günther,

aus deinem Beitrag möchte ich zwei Punkte aufgreifen. "hier in D haben wir uns zu 4 Metastasen als Basis Oligometastasierung entschlossen". Ist das mit konventioneller Bildgebung, also CT/Knochenszinitgraphie, oder Cholin PET/CT oder PSMA PET/CT? In den Studien kommt alles vor und es sind ganz unterschiedliche Situationen.

"dass mit einem viel zu frühen PSMA PET unter Umständen Medikamente die  zugelassen sind unter hormonnaiv metastasiert oder CRPC nicht  metastasiert qua Zulassung entfallen könnten." Ein nmCRPC kann in fast allen Fällen mit einem PSMA PET in ein mCRPC gewandelt werden. Es gibt entsprechende Studien. Das Medikament (Darolutamid) ist jedoch auf der Basis CT/Knochenszinitigramm zugelassen. Dann müsste man es doch einsetzen können wenn CT/Knochenszinitgramm negativ sind, egal ob ein zusätzliches PSMA PET Metastasen zeigt. Die Leitlinienkommission antwortete mir, sie sei nicht dafür zuständig, wann ein Medikament eingesetzt werden dürfe. Von daher würden sie nicht näher darauf eingehen.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Georg,

Deine Stellungnahme stimmt mich sehr nachdenklich. Nur Knochenszintigraphie und CT. erscheinen mir angesichts der Daten aus dem PSMA/PET/CT-Befund von 2019 doch nicht ausreichend. Diese Befunddaten habe ich unter www.myprostate.eu vermerkt.

Meine PKH: https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Die bisher vorliegenden Studien hatten nur CT/Knochenszintigramm zur Verfügung. Auf den Ergebnissen dieser Studien basieren die Empfehlungen der Leitlinie. Wenn man jetzt die Informationen aus einem PSMA PET/CT mit denen eines Knochenszintigramm gleichsetzt, interpretiert man die Studien falsch.

Darolutamid ist für nicht metastasierten, kastrationsresistenten Prostatekrebs zugelassen. Die Zulassungsstudie verwendete nur CT/Knochenszintigramm. Also kann man Darolutamid einsetzen, wenn mit CT/Knochenszintigramm nichts zu sehen ist. Wenn man allerdings ein PSMA PET/CT macht, so entdeckt man in ca. 96% dieser Patienten Metastasen. Dann geht die Diskussion los, darf man nun Darolutmid einsetzen? Wie sieht das die Versicherung? Das Medikament kostet ein Vermögen, das kann/will man nicht als Patient bezahlen und mein Urologe jedenfalls würde fürchten wegen falsch ausgestelltem Rezept in Haftung genommen zu werden.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Forum,

heute früh bekam ich Herzrasen und der um 6.35 Uhr gemessene Blutdruck stellte sich wie folgt dar: 184/76 Puls 65 und um 6.40 Uhr 173/73 Puls 64.
Meine besorgte Frau gab mir dann eine Tablette Adalat 10 mg. Um 8.05 Uhr dank Adalat 123/49 Puls 78.
Weil der Blutdruck auch gestern um 7.15 Uhr bei 167/66 Puls 62 lag, habe ich von Candesartan 16 mg dann 2 Stück eingenommen. Auch vorhin um 8.20 Uhr, so dass dann um 9.25 Uhr 115/54 Puls 68 gemessen wurde. In der Reha empfahl man mir das zuvor noch eingesetzte Amlodipin 5 mg nicht mehr zu verwenden, weil das die festgestellten Wassereinlagerungen in den Beinen verstärken würde. Ich versuche nun schnellstens Kontakt zu einem Internisten zu bekommen, um per EKG etc. feststellen zu lassen, was los ist.
Der Vollständigkeit halber sei noch erwähnt, dass tatsächlich nun täglich morgens und abends 2 x 16 mg Candesartan, 1 x ASS 100 mg und 1000IE Vigantol eingenommen werden.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Also weißt du was, Harald? Solange dein Mitteilungsdrang so ungebrochen ist, mache ich mir um dich keine Sorgen!
Gruß
R.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Also weißt du was, Harald? Solange dein Mitteilungsdrang so ungebrochen ist, mache ich mir um dich keine Sorgen!
> Gruß
> R.


Moin Reinhold,

das erfreut mich, und ich mache mir aus den fast ähnlichen Gründen auch keine Sorgen um Dich.

Mir ist es gelungen, noch heute Vormittag einen Arzttermin zu bekommen. Das EKG war gut, aber der Blutdruck war auch vor Ort zu hoch.
Man hat mir geraten, Amlodipin 5 mg wieder einzusetzen, und zwar auschließlich abends und sonst keine weiteren Medikamente.
Aber morgens nur 32 mg Candesartan, 100 mg ASS und 1000IE Vigantol. 

Morgen früh werde ich wissen, wie die Lage ist. Vorsichtshalber halte ich aber die Adalat Tabletten in Reserve.

Gruß Harald

----------


## silver dollar

Georg,
die Leitlinie baut auf 4 Metastasen als Oligometastasierung da sind sämtliche bildgebende Verfahren dabei gewesen. Das Thema frühes PSMA PET war insoweit Thema nicht im hormonnaiven metastasierten Bereich da sind alle bildgebenden Verfahren ohne Einfluß aber im CRPC Bereich da sind nämlich einige Medikamente nur für CRPC nicht metastasiert zugelassen Basis bone scan oder CT da kann  ein PSMA PET früh weil man was wissen will den reinen CRPC Zustand um Metastasen erweitern und dann wird es nichts mit dem Medikament bei ordnungsgemässer Verordnung

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*"Grundsätzlich ist Sport fast immer zu empfehlen, insbesondere bei  Krebspatienten und Herz-Kreislauf-Patienten, 
hat die besten Evidenz- und  Prophylaxeergebnisse. Wer an Bewegung Freude hat, unbedingt beibehalten"*

Das hat skipper in einem anderen thread heute geschrieben.

Und dem kan man nur zustimmen. Heute war auch in dem 3 x wöchentlich von mir besuchten Fitness-Studio 
am Eingang deutlich sichtbar vermerkt, dass keine Maskenpflicht mehr besteht.

Das erleichtet das Training doch sehr, denn diese ständige Auf- und Absetzerei der Gesichtsmasken beim Wechsel von einem Gerät zum anderen war schon lästig.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Barnold

@silver dollar



> da kann ein PSMA PET früh weil man was wissen will den reinen CRPC Zustand um Metastasen erweitern und dann wird es nichts mit dem Medikament bei ordnungsgemässer Verordnung


Meinst Du nicht, dass die Leitlinie hier das Kinderspiel spielt, "ich halt mir die Augen zu, dann siehst Du mich nicht." ?
Gruß Arnold

----------


## lutzi007

> @silver dollar
> 
> Meinst Du nicht, dass die Leitlinie hier das Kinderspiel spielt, "ich halt mir die Augen zu, dann siehst Du mich nicht." ?
> Gruß Arnold


Ich denke, da geht es für die Krankenkasse nur darum, Kosten gering zu halten. Z.B. ist Darolutamid, welches bei normaler Dosierung Kosten von da. 3800 EUR monatlich verursacht, nur für nmCRPC-Patienten (nach Bildgebung CT und Skelettszintigraphie) zugelassen. Sobald mit einem PSMA PET/CT, welches aber nicht Pflicht ist, Metastasen mit Ausnahme von logennahen Lympknotenmetastasen nachgewiesen werden, entfällt die Zulassung und die Kostenerstattung. Dabei ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, mit einem PSMA PET/CT doch weitere Metastasen zu finden.
Es ist schon etwas verrückt.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Lutz,
genau darum geht es doch. Zur Zeit nehme ich Erleada, das bis vor kurzem auch nur für nicht metastasierte PCa zugelassen war, jetzt nach der neuen Leitlinie aber schon. Da frage ich mich, wo da die Logik ist. Auch verstehe ich nicht, warum die GKVen ein PSMA-PET/CT nicht, oder nur nach längerem Rechtsstreit evtl. bezahlen, von der Radioligandtherapie mit 177Lu bzw. der Kombi aus 177Lu + 225Ac ganz zu schweigen. Irgendwie ist das zum verzweifeln. Das Argument der fehlenden Studien zur Evidenz betrachte ich hier als Totschlagargument, oder gibt es inzwischen Studien zur Wirksamkeit von homöopathischen Mitteln, die problemlos von den Kassen bezahlt werden?
Gruß Arnold

----------


## lutzi007

Ja Arnold, es geht wohl nur darum, Kosten zu drücken. Unser Wohlergehen steht da wohl hinten an.
Die effizienten lu177-Therapien sollen wohl bloß nicht zu viele machen. Das wird dann wohl einfach zu teuer.
Ich finde das auch sehr traurig.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Lutz,

Unwissenheit ist manchmal besser als Wissen, oder manchmal ist es besser etwas nicht zu wissen.

Bleib gesund.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## lutzi007

> Lieber Lutz,
> 
> Unwissenheit ist manchmal besser als Wissen, oder manchmal ist es besser etwas nicht zu wissen.
> 
> Bleib gesund.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> 
> Harald


Lieber Harald,
dem kann ich voll zustimmen!
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Lutz,

es ist für das Forum gut, dass Du Dich wieder mehr mit Beiträgen präsentierst, 
nachdem sich Franz: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...691#post137691 - 
von der Bühne zunächst verabschiedet hat.

Weiter so, damit das Interesse nicht abflaut.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Barnold

Ach Harald,
die Regel heißt doch: "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" Gilt aber nur, wenn man erwischt wird. Der Krebs lässt Dir da aber eher keine Chance.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Der Krebs lässt Dir da aber eher keine Chance.


Aber, lieber Arnold, es gibt noch ein Leben neben dem Prostatakrebs, nämlich, wenn man mit einem benachbarten Ehepaar, und die Ehefrau ihren 80. Geburtstag feiern
möchte, bei dem heutigen sonnigen Wetter in ein an einem See gelegenen Restaurant im Garten zum Essen einlädt. Am Eingang links stand mit betonierten Buchstaben:

*"Happiness is not a Destination, it is a way of life"* 

 Schon die auf der Weinkarte ganz vorn zu lesenden Sätze erfreuten unsere Gäste und meine Frau:* 

"Rezept für einen schönen Tag: 2 bis 3 Flaschen Wein, 1 Teelöffel Glück, 3 Tropfen Vergangenheit, 1 Prise Zukunft und viel Zeit füreinander"*
*
"Und dann auf der Speisekarte: Von Zeit zu Zeit müssen unsere Körper eine Auszeit nehmen, damit unsere Seelen wieder Lust haben, darin zu wohnen"*
(Churchill)

Das Leben ist zwar endlich, aber noch nicht vorbei.

Gruß Harald

----------


## silver dollar

Ich würde mich mal etwas schlauer machen bevor die immer gleichen Gerüchte in die Welt gesetzt werden.
Medikamente werden durch den G BA nach Beurteilung durch das IQWIG aufgrund von Zulassungsstudien 
via AMNOG Verfahren in den Leistungskatalog der GKV reingenommen. Preise je nach Art des Nutzens.
Damit sind die Aussagen zu Darolutamid Erleada etc ziemlich substanzlos der G BA wird immer erst dann tätig 
wenn was seitens des Herstellers / des Patentinhabers kommt und dann genau im ANtragsspektrum.
PSMA PET CT ist soweit es um Rezidive geht nach ASV erstattbar, dass nicht jeder niedergelassene Facharzt das
durchführt sondern ein Team dahintersteht ist wohl verständlich. zu Lu und Ac gibt es bis dato keinerlei evidente Daten 
wo soll denn da was kommen mit einer Ausnahme und die klappt immer. Nach Ausschöpfung aller Möglichkeiten das ist
einschl. Hormonentzugstherapie second line Chemotherapie und wenn nichts mehr wirkt gibt es einen zulässigen Heilversuch
das kann Lutetium sein und der wird auch in Folge kostenmässig übernommen. 
Ich schreibe das hier mal deutloich, weil ich es als nicht sinnvoll sehe Kommentare wie oben weiter ohne Richtigstellung stehen zu lassen

----------

